# LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?​*
Wer bei uns mitliest, hat ja alles mitbekommen um den Kauf des Westensees, die Kündigung beim DAFV - was seitens nicht weniger im LSFV-SH auch dazu führte, dass die Informationspolitik des Landesverbandes kritisch hinterfragt wurde. 
Beim Regionaltreffen in Lübeck wurde das ja auch mehr als deutlich, auch Kündigungen von Vereinen beim LSFV-SH waren die Folge, einige sind aber auch wieder umgefallen und wollen lieber weiter abnicken ..

Da kann es dann durchaus sinnvoll sein, wenn das Ehrenamt (Präsident oder Präsidium) das Hauptamt beauftragt, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, wie zukünftig der Informationsfluss gegenüber den Mitgliedern und ihren zahlenden Angelfischern und die Transparenz in solch wichtigen Dingen besser gestaltet werden kann.

Wir wissen nicht, ob so etwas im LSFV-SH geschehen ist.

Nur, dass es eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung wegen einer Satzungsänderung gibt, also vermutlich die Geschäftsführung Änderungen ausgearbeitet hat..

Obwohl ja bisher die Mitglieder im LSFV-SH eher durch braves Abnicken aufgefallen sind, gab es nun Widerstand aus den Reihen sowohl der Kreisverbände wie auch von Vereinen. 

Es wurden Anträge vorgelegt, welche die vorgelegten und abzustimmenden Satzungsänderungen mehr als kritisch hinterfragen. 

Uns liegen auch die gewünschten Satzungsänderungen des LSFV-SH und einige der Anträge aus Vereinen und Kreisverbänden vor, die sich kritisch mit diesen Änderungen beschäftigen.

So habe ich mich mit einigen Schleswig Holsteinern zusammen, welche die Situation vor Ort logischerweise besser kennen als ich, daran gemacht, die vom LSFV-SH gewünschten Satzungsänderungen unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Einiges ist unbedenklich, anderes aber schlicht eine mehr oder weniger stille und weitreichende Entmachtung der Basis.

*Nachfolgend mal einige Punkte und meine Gedanken dazu:*

In § 1 (Allgemeines) wurden die bisher in Abs. 2 aufgeführte Bestimmung, wonach über die Mitgliedschaft in anderen Vereinen und Verbänden (z.B. DAFV) durch die Mitgliederversammlung abgestimmt wird, ersatzlos gestrichen. 

Nach dieser vorgesehenen Satzungsänderung kann das Präsidium allein hierüber entscheiden, da § 8 hierzu keinen Vorbehalt enthält, obwohl eine Mitgliedschaft im z.B. dem DAFV Finanzmittel  der Mitgliedsvereine in erheblichem Umfang bindet!

Begründet wird das damit, dass die Zuständigkeit der Mitgliedschaften beim Vorstand liegt. 

_Will man auf diesem Wege zurück in den DAFV nach der Hauptversammlung?_


Immerhin hat man in §2 bei  Zweck und Aufgaben des LSFV  die nachhaltige Sicherung der Angelfischerei in die Satzung aufgenommen. 

Man soll ja auch das Positive mal erwähnen.

Dafür hat man dann aber bei den Aufgaben im Zusammenhang mit dem Erwerb von Binnengewässern das Wort Pacht gestrichen, so dass man diese Ziele nur noch durch Eigentums- oder Besitzerwerb erreichen darf. 

Folgen jetzt unzählige Umlagen? 

Nach der aktuellen Satzung muss ein Mitglied, welches ein Gewässer aufgeben möchte, unverzüglich den Kreis- und Landesverband darüber informieren. 

In der geplanten Änderung wird nur noch der Landesverband erwähnt. 
Satzungsgemäße Wettbewerbseinschränkung? 

Plant man neben dem Westensee weitere Käufe? 

Hat deshalb der Referent für den Arbeitsbereich Gewässer in der Neufassung der Satzung auch gleich die Zuständigkeit für Grundstücke erhalten? 

Die Herausgabe von Verbandsinformationen an die Mitgliedsvereine ist weiterhin in der Satzung enthalten, jedoch hat man „jährlich mehrfach“ gestrichen. 

Dann kann man ja auf der Hauptversammlung eine Zusammenfassung der letzten 12 Monate auslegen. 

Ob es dagegen Stimmen geben wird? 

_Allerdings gibt es einen Hinweis in der Erklärung zur Satzung, dass man hier für ja auch das Internet nutzen kann. 
Ob die das Anglerboard hiermit meinen ;-)?_

Der Wettbewerb unter Kreisverbänden wird wohl auch eingeschränkt! 
Bisher gab es ja auch die Möglichkeit aus Teilen eines Kreises einen Kreisverband  zu gründen. 
Dieses ist zukünftig nur noch in Abstimmung mit dem LSFV und den betroffenen Kreisvorsitzenden möglich! 
Dadurch soll eine Zersplitterung der Kreisverbände verhindert werden. 

_Demokratie unter Anglern halt!_

Vor lauter Schulterklopfen der letzten Jahre, hat man es auch nicht versäumt, jeden Präsidenten mit 3 Amtszeiten, unabhängig von der Leistung, durch die Satzung zum Ehrenpräsidenten zu ernennen. 

_Mal sehen wie viele Frau Dr. wir noch bekommen ;-)_

Die Mitgliedschaft eines Vereines soll jetzt auch durch den LSFV gekündigt werden können (neu in §6).  
In der aktuellen Fassung ist nur der Austritt des Vereines möglich oder ein Ausschluss (neben Tod und Auflösung) bei satzungswidrigem Verhalten, z.B. Beitragsrückstand. 
Beitrag ist ein gutes Stichwort. 
Stundungen sind auch nicht mehr gewünscht, dafür dürfen die Vereine jetzt nicht nur Beiträge für ordentliche Mitglieder, sondern auch für fördernde Mitglieder abführen. 
Auch gilt nicht mehr die Mitgliederzahl am Anfang eines Jahres, nein, der Beitrag ist für alle Mitglieder abzuführen, auch für Mitglieder die nur zu einem Teil eines Jahres Vereinsmitglied sind!

Wo wir beim Thema Geld sind. 
Will man sparen, da man auf einen Hinweis in der Satzung, dass Aufwendungen und Tätigkeitsvergütungen in angemessener Höhe zulässig sind, anscheinend verzichten möchte oder will man einfach die Gemeinnützigkeit riskieren? 

Denn Vereine benötigen, wenn Sie ihren Vorständen und/oder Mitgliedern Vergütungen zahlen, hierfür eine Satzungsgrundlage. 

Dies gilt insbesondere für gemeinnützige Vereine.

Da passt es doch auch, dass in §12 (Revisoren) der Begriff Finanzwesen gegen Haushaltsführung ausgetauscht wird. 

*Das ist eine deutliche Einschränkung der Aufgaben der Revisoren, da diese keinen Zugriff mehr auf die finanzielle Aufstellung des Verbandes haben werden.*

 Ebenso ist die Prüfung des Umgangs mit Finanzmitteln zukünftig erschwert. Auch eine Kontrolle der Vereinbarkeit des Handelns mit den gesetzlichen Vorgaben ist eingeschränkt. 

_Warum plant man so etwas? 
Soll da eine Tür ins Hinterzimmer geöffnet werden? 
Oder will man einfach nur verhindern, dass bei zukünftigen Investitionen in Gewässer wie beim Westensee erneut der Einsatz von Eigengeldern gefordert werden kann? _

In § 8 „Aufgaben der Hauptversammlung“ wurde die Aufgabe „Beschlussfassung über Satzungsänderungen und die Auflösung des Landesverbandes“ raus genommen. 
Das Präsidium ist jedoch ermächtigt, aus vereins- und steuerrechtlichen Gründen erforderliche redaktionelle Änderungen vorzunehmen. 

_Möchte das Präsidium jetzt alleine über Satzungsänderungen entscheiden?_

Schließlich ist so nach der neuen Fassung jede frist- und formgerechte Versammlung, ohne Rücksicht auf die Anzahl der anwesenden Stimmberechtigten beschlussfähig

_Die einfache Mehrheit reicht- ja kein Risiko eingehen ;-)_

Pflichten und Aufgaben werden in der neuen Satzung auch delegiert. 
In der bisherigen Fassung konnte sich der Präsident über die Handlungen der Jugendgruppe informieren, in der neuen Fassung hat der Jugendgruppenleiter das Präsidium regelmäßig darüber zu informieren. 

Auch kann das Präsidium jederzeit Kreisverbände, Mitgliedsvereine und sachkundige Personen mit „besonderen Aufgaben“ betrauen. 

Da finde ich den fehlenden Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit von Vergütungen wieder von Bedeutung! 

_Da kann so ein Verband ja eine Menge Geld einsparen…_

Auch bei der Auswahl der Delegierten gibt es Änderungen. 
Sind die Delegierten bisher nach der aktuellen Satzung das Präsidium und diejenige Anzahl an Vertretern der Kreisverbände, die notwendig ist, g*ehört die Geschäftsführung gemäß der neuen Satzung zukünftig zu diesem auserwählten Kreis! *

Die Kreisverbandsvertreter werden nur in darüber hinaus erforderlicher Zahl durch den Verbandsausschuss bestimmt. 

_So kann man in meinen Augen als Geschäftsführung oder Präsidium seine Meinung auch einfacher durchbekommen. Insbesondere weil ja jetzt eine Information der Mitglieder nur noch einmal im Jahr erfolgen muss!_

Teilweise ist das auch aus den Anträgen heraus zu lesen, dass zumindest einige Vereinsvorstände begriffen haben, was ihnen da droht mit dieser Satzungsänderung.

*Anträge von Mitgliedern zur geplanten Satzungsänderung*

Das fängt an mit Anträgen zum Westenseekauf, dass die Berichterstattung über den Sachstand zum Teilkauf des Westensees und Darstellung der voraussichtlichen wirtschaftlichen Belastung der angeschlossenen Vereine und zum Einsatz der „Eigenmittel des Landesverbandes“ auf die Tagesordnung gehöre. 

Mit der Begründung, dass für die Planung der Jahreshauptversammlungen und die Haushaltsvoranschläge der Vereine es einer rechtzeitigen und verbindlichen Information seitens des LSFV-SH bedürfe.
Deswegen notwendige Beitragserhöhungen müssen vielfach ja bereits in der Einladung zur JHV der Vereine enthalten sein.


Ebenso wird gewollt, dass die Entscheidung über Verbleib in anderen Vereinen und Verbänden (hier insbesondere aufgeführt der DAFV) weiter bei der Mitgliederversammlung verbleibt.

Die Begründung dazu ist, dass eine Festlegung große  Finanzmittel für längere Zeit binden könne.

Hierdurch würde auch die Außenwirkung des Landesverbandes (politisch und von der Orientierung her / s. a. § 3 Abs. 2) geprägt.  
Über so gravierende Maßnahmen hat in Augen der Antragsteller das höchste Gremium des Landesverbandes - also die Mitgliederversammlung - zu bestimmen. 
Nach der vorgesehenen Satzungsänderung kann das Präsidium aber alleine allein hierüber entscheiden, da § 8 (neu / Hauptversammlung) hierzu keinen Vorbehalt enthält.


Auch der geänderte §3 wird in einem Antrag kritisiert (Gemeinnützigkeit, Neutralität) mit der Begründung, dass spätestens (Einführung bereits verschoben) seit dem 01.01.2015 Vereine, die ihren Vorständen und anderen Mitgliedern Vergütungen zahlen oder zukünftig zahlen möchten, hierfür eine ausdrückliche Satzungsgrundlage brauchen würden

Dies gelte insbesondere für (aber nicht nur) gemeinnützige Vereine. 
Ab dem 01.01.2015 wäre gesetzlich geregelt, dass Vorstandsmitglieder eines Vereins unentgeltlich tätig sind. 
Der Verein kann aber von dieser Unentgeltlichkeit abweichen und in der Satzung etwas anderes festlegen. 
Bei gemeinnützigen Vereinen drohe aber bei Zahlung von Vergütungen ohne entsprechende Gestattung in der Satzung der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit wegen des Verstoßes gegen das Gebot der Selbstlosigkeit. 

Es wird auch in einem Antrag gefordert, dass die Hauptversammlung des LSFV-SH NUR im zweiten Halbjahr stattfinden darf, um rechtzeitig vorgelegte Bilanzen und Dokumente bearbeiten zu können.

Mit der Begründung, dass Mitgliedsvereine ein Recht auf rechtzeitige und umfängliche Information zu Themen  haben, die bundesweit zur Entscheidung anstehen oder Einfluss auf das Angeln an sich und es zudem dem höchsten Gremium des Landesverbandes zustehe, über entscheidende Fragen und eine eventuelle Vorgabe an die Delegierten abzustimmen, gibt es auch Anträge auf eine Änderung des §8, um zu verhindern,. dass die Auswahl der Delegierten durch den Verbandsaussschuss erfolgt.

Und auch die oben von mit bereits angesprochene Sache mit den Revisoren (keine Prüfung der Finanzen, nur der Haushaltsführung) wird in einem weiteren Antrag kritisiert.

Begründung hier:
Nur die Prüfung der Haushaltsführung (neue Wortwahl im neuen  § 12) wäre eine deutliche Einschränkung gegenüber der bisherigen Bestimmung „Finanzwesens“. 

Die Überprüfung der Haushaltsführung sei eine eingegrenzte „Kontrolle“ der Abarbeitung der Haushaltsvoranschläge durch die Geschäftsführung und deren buchtechnische Umsetzung. 

Sie beinhalte ABER NICHT die grundsätzliche finanzielle Aufstellung des Vereins, die langfristige Planung und den Umgang mit den Finanzmitteln sowie die Vereinbarkeit des Handelns mit den gesetzlichen Vorgaben. 
 Es würde dadurch unnötig der Informationsanspruch und die umfassende Kontrolle eingeschränkt. 

Es würde dann zwangsläufig zu Auseinandersetzungen darüber kommen, was noch eingesehen werden darf und zu welchem Bereich die Unterlagen gehören.


*Fazit:*
Man sieht also, zumindest einzelne im LSFV-SH begreifen, dass die Basis (hier sind die Vereine gemeint, nicht die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH) hier mit dieser Satzungsänderung mehr oder weniger schleichend entmachtet werden kann.

Wir wissen natürlich nicht, ob das vom Präsidenten und Präsidium genau so gewollt war.

Oder ob die Geschäftsführung das so ausgearbeitet hat, dass die in Zukunft ungestörter von Informations- und Mitbestimmungswünschen der Mitglieder arbeiten können??

Dennoch gehen wir nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen davon aus, dass die Mehrzahl der Delegierten auf der ausserordentlichen Hauptversammlung des LSFV-SH einmal mehr gar nicht begreifen wird, dass sie mit diesen Satzungsänderungen der eigenen Entmachtung und der Einschränkung ihrer Kontroll- und Informationsrechte zustimmen werden.

Und sie werden wohl auch das wieder mehrheitlich abnicken....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ulli3D (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wen wunderts? Die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Schlächter selber!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Auf der Seite des KAV-Nordfriesland sind auch Anträge von denen sowie einem ihrer Vereine öffentlich:
http://www.kav-nf.de/

Die habens begriffen!

Die Einschätzung des KAV-Vorsitzenden ist schon deutlich formuliert.

Dass nämlich der Landesverband versuche, die kritischen Stimmen in den eigenen Reihen zum Schweigen zu bringen. 

Es hätten wohl auch „Einmischungsversuche“ des KAV bei der Diskussion um das leidige DAFV-Papier zum Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen" und anläßlich des Westenseekaufes großen Unmut bei den "Landesvorderen" erzeugt. 
Deshalb sollen wohl zukünftig alle Beschlüsse nur noch vom Präsidium des LSFV-SH  gefasst werden.

Die Hauptversammlung als demokratisches Instrument würde mit der neuen Satzung (sehr geschickt, aber trotzdem hinterhältig formuliert!!) ausgehebelt werden.
-------------------------------------


Wird in meinen Augen wohl nur bei der Abnickermentalität im LSFV-SH nicht reichen, um die Satzungsänderungen zu verhindern..


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite des KAV-Nordfriesland sind auch Anträge von denen sowie einem ihrer Vereine öffentlich:
> http://www.kav-nf.de/
> 
> Die habens begriffen!


logo...:q




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird in meinen Augen wohl nur bei der Abnickermentalität im LSFV-SH nicht reichen, um die Satzungsänderungen zu verhindern..


dies befürchte ich allerdings auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ist ja sowohl Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH wie auch vom LSFV-.SH vorgeschlagen worden als Präsidentin des DAFV...

Von ihr stammt ja der Satz, den ich gerne mal verwende:
"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend".....

Das passt schon alles irgendwie zusammen, wie "die da oben" (ob jetzt Haupt- oder Ehrenamt) immer wieder zu versuchen scheinen, Kontrolle und Information zu verhindern...

Und - viel schlimmer - wie die Abnicker in den HV, die Delegierten und Funktionäre, das alles mit sich machen lassen...

Mir kommt da immer wieder der Spruch in den Sinn, das jeder kriegt, was er verdient.

Die organisierten Angelfischer in Deutschland den DAFV (mit der vom LSFV-SH vorgeschlagenen Präsidentin)..

Die organisierten Angelfischer in SH ihren LSFV mit den "rührigen" GF und dem Präsidium, das entweder nicht begreift, wie hier die Rechte der Basis beschnitten werden  (und zwar so geschickt, dass man das die Abnicker selber machen lässt), oder das duldet oder sogar wünscht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beitrag ist ein gutes Stichwort.
> Stundungen sind auch nicht mehr gewünscht, dafür dürfen die Vereine jetzt nicht nur Beiträge für ordentliche Mitglieder, sondern auch für fördernde Mitglieder abführen.
> Auch gilt nicht mehr die Mitgliederzahl am Anfang eines Jahres, nein, der Beitrag ist für alle Mitglieder abzuführen, auch für Mitglieder die nur zu einem Teil eines Jahres Vereinsmitglied sind!



Ob die Mitglieder *diese Beitragserhöhung* für eine unveränderte "Leistung" akzeptieren werden? Für mich ist das eine versteckte Beitragserhöhung! Aber auch das lassen sich wieder alle gefallen- und zahlen die Umlage auch noch mit einem lächeln im Gesicht. Wetten? 

Nicht zu vergessen, dass der LSFV ohnehin eine Beitragserhöhung plant. Die wollen sicherlich ihre Eigenmittel erhöhen, da sie ja mit der Satzungsänderung Gewässer kaufen müssen. Die Vereine zahlen das schon alles ohne wenn und aber! Aufgaben kann der LSFV zukünftig ja auch nach belieben delegieren. Die machen sich das echt einfach. Aber wenn du jahrelang deine Mitglieder verarschen kannst und die alles freundlich und ungeprüft abnicken, ja warum solltest du dann damit aufhören? Solange das funktioniert, würde ich auch weiter machen. Einfacher kann das Leben doch nicht sein. Auf der einen Seite das große Präsidium und übermächtige Geschäftsführung, auf der anderen Seite die kleinen Vereine, die aus Respekt gegenüber der Übermacht aus Kiel alles befürworten. Rhetorisch und fachlich sind doch die meisten Vereinsvorsitzenden den Kielern unterlegen, da trauen die sich doch nicht einmal eine Frage zu stellen. Auch nicht im Interesse ihrer Mitglieder. Ist ja eh nur das Geld der Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2015)

Das ist keine versteckte Beitragserhöhung, sondern eine offene ...

Genauso wie alles andere ja auch offen ist.

Nur so geschickt gemacht, dass die Funktionäre und Delegierten aus den Vereinen das wohl wieder mal nicht merken und mehrheitlich abnicken werden.

Gibt zu wenige, die mitdenken und das begreifen, wie die vom KAV-NF....



PS:
Interessant auch, dass der LSFV-SH darüber natürlich auch nicht auf seiner Seite informiert.

Und auch im LSFV-Forum es scheinbar keiner für nötig erachtet, die ganzen Punkte mit Entmachtung der Vereine und Beitragserhöhung anzusprechen, denen scheint das alles so zu passen, das sie zukünftig weniger mitzureden und dafür mehr zu zahlen haben.....

S.o.:
Nicht besser verdient....

Aber jetzt kann keines der im LSFV-SH organisierten Nordlichter nachher sagen, sie hättens nicht gewusst.

Kann nun jeder nachlesen..

Sie hättens also wissen können (bzw. müssen) ...

Nun also komplett selber schuld, wenn sie das mit sich machen lassen..

;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Nein Thomas, ich bleibe dabei- es handelt sich in meinen Augen um eine (versuchte) versteckte Beitragserhöhung! Warum? Zu allen "harmlosen" Punkten/ Änderungen gibt es Erläuterungen in der Vorlage zur neuen Satzung. Beim §14 "Beitrag" steht lediglich "Sprachliche Zusammenfassung"! Warum hat man diese Änderungen nicht erläutert? Hat man doch bei anderen Punkten auch so gehandhabt. Die Erläuterung ist aber bei so einigen kritischen Punk vergessen worden ;-).

 Immerhin hat man in der Erläuterung zu §1 (Allgemeines) auch angemerkt, dass man bei den dortigen Änderungen eine Diskussion über den Begriff "Sport" im Verbandsnamen führen kann - und über einen zukünftigen Zusammenschluss mit dem LAV. Das ist doch kalter Kaffee- im Gegensatz zu den Beitragserhöhungen oder den Beschneidungen der Rechte der Revisoren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Und?
Den Regeln der Demekratie folgend (Gruß ans Ehrenmitglied Frau Dr.) lassen   sichs die im LSFV-SH organisierten Angelfischer doch gefallen, indem sie Vereinsführungen wählen, die sowas augenscheinlich nicht begreifen ..

Aber vielleicht täuschen wir uns ja alle, und sie geben diesen "netten" Satzungsänderungen mit Entmachtung und Beitragserhöhung doch ne rote Karte??

Unverschämt finde ich persönlich, dass man als Geschäftsführung und/oder Präsidium eine Satzungsänderung ausarbeitet, mit der man Informations- und Kontrollrecht so einschränkt und  dafür noch mehr Kohle ziehen will.. 

Ich persönlich, wäre ich da organisiert, würde da Mißtrauensanträge gegen das gesamte Präsidium stellen und die Entlassung der verantwortlichen Hauptamtlichen fordern.

Aber ich bin da als Angler wohl eh anders gepolt als organisierte Angelfischer ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unverschämt finde ich persönlich, dass man als Geschäftsführung und/oder Präsidium eine Satzungsänderung ausarbeitet, mit der man Informations- und Kontrollrecht so einschränkt und dafür noch mehr Kohle ziehen will..
> 
> Ich persönlich, wäre ich da organisiert, würde da Mißtrauensanträge gegen das gesamte Präsidium stellen und die Entlassung der verantwortlichen Hauptamtlichen fordern.
> 
> Aber ich bin da als Angler wohl eh anders gepolt als organisierte Angelfischer ;-)


 
 Bei "hautamtlich" fällt mir gerade ein, dass die sich das sogar jetzt in die Satzung (§15) reinschreiben lassen wollen. Dafür gibt es sogar eine Erläuterung, nämlich handelt es sich um eine Vereinfachung und zugleich um die Streichung von Selbstverständlichkeiten :q:q:q

 Ob sich eigentlich die Kreisverbände die Entmachtung bei der Auswahl der Delegierten gefallen lassen werden? Vermutlich ja, oder?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich finde es außergewöhnlich, mit welcher Dreistigkeit sich die Verbandsführung hier Freifahrtscheine für diverse Bereiche holen will. Und nicht nur das. Durch die alleinige Entscheidungsmacht des Präsidiums, können getroffene Entscheidungen auch nicht mehr durch die JHV rückgängig gemacht werden.
Das öffnet Tür und Tor für ......sagen wir mal "Fehler von denen nicht alle im Verband profitieren".

Und natürlich hat man bemerkt, dass immer mehr Angler den Unsinn des Verbandes nicht mitmachen wollen und versucht nun, den sich aufbauenden Druck und die daraus folgenden Diskussionen auszumerzen.

Ist ja auch Schei$$e, wenn das tumbe Zahlvieh plötzlich anfängt zu denken und peinliche Fragen stellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Naja, aber mehrheitlich werden sies in meinen Augen trotzdem wieder abnicken  - nur weil ein paar anfangen, plötzlich doch etwas zu denken, reicht das nicht für Mehrheiten..


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass der LSFV-SH darüber natürlich auch nicht auf seiner Seite informiert.
> 
> Und auch im LSFV-Forum es scheinbar keiner für nötig erachtet, die ganzen Punkte mit Entmachtung der Vereine und Beitragserhöhung anzusprechen, denen scheint das alles so zu passen, das sie zukünftig weniger mitzureden und dafür mehr zu zahlen haben.....



Was meinst du wohl, was passiert wenn sich dort einer negativ äussert? Die üblichen Verbandslakaien fallen über den her und letztlich wird der Account gelöscht.


----------



## Franky (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Umlagen sind m. W. nur zweckbestimmt einsetzbar und müssen vorher von der HV genehmigt werden. Damit einher geht ein entsprechendes Sonderkündigungsrecht der Mitglieder, die diese nicht tragen wollen/können... (u. a. BGH,  OLG Stuttgart) Ob das den Mitgliedern und dem Vorstand so bewusst ist?


----------



## Jose (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

die basis hat eben die rute vorm kopf und nix begriffen von wahrung eigener interessen.

nur, dass alle anderen unter deren bräsigkeit leiden müssen, das ist nur nach FF frau doktors " Regeln der Demokratie" zu verstehen, wenn man deren demokratieverständnis akzeptiert.

leider akzeptiert die mehrheit der angler gar nix außer ihrer rute vorm kopf.

cervantes grüßt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Es ist tatsächlich erstaunlich wie wenig Angler über den Verband (fast hätte ich fälschlicherweise von "Verbandsarbeit" geschrieben) informiert sind.

Dabei reichen 2-3 Stunden Internetrecherche um heraus zu finden, dass der Verband nichts taugt.


----------



## Jose (22. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich erstaunlich wie wenig Angler über den Verband ...


können die hier nachbessern

http://www.duden.de/_media_/full/K/Kopfverband-201020380641.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Franky schrieb:


> Umlagen sind m. W. nur zweckbestimmt einsetzbar und müssen vorher von der HV genehmigt werden. Damit einher geht ein entsprechendes Sonderkündigungsrecht der Mitglieder, die diese nicht tragen wollen/können... (u. a. BGH,  OLG Stuttgart) Ob das den Mitgliedern und dem Vorstand so bewusst ist?


Wäre ja zweckbestimmt beim Kauf von Gewässer.

Daher vielleicht auch die Änderung, dass bei Aufgaben statt Pacht zukünftig nur noch Eigentum/Besitzerwerb möglich sein soll (was da mit dem NOK passiert, ob die den auch kaufen wollen?)??



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat man in §2 bei  Zweck und Aufgaben des LSFV  die nachhaltige Sicherung der Angelfischerei in die Satzung aufgenommen.
> 
> Man soll ja auch das Positive mal erwähnen.
> 
> ...



Irgendwas wird sich das Hauptamt/GF bei Erstellung dieser Satzung schon gedacht haben, wenn gleichzeitig die Kontrolle der Finanzen durch Revisoren eingeschränkt werden soll:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dies gilt insbesondere für gemeinnützige Vereine.
> 
> Da passt es doch auch, dass in §12 (Revisoren) der Begriff Finanzwesen gegen Haushaltsführung ausgetauscht wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eiderhexe (23. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

*Wo soll die Reise im LSFV  SH hingehen? |uhoh:*
  Dieser Satzungsänderungsentwurf  riecht geradezu nach dem geschäftsführenden Angeljustiziar für besondere Angelegenheiten aus Kiel, der diesen wohl entworfen hat. Sollte dieser Entwurf tatsächlich auf der außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung  im Sept. 15 so von den Funktionären abgenickt werden, kann man das *AUS *des LSFV  SH schon prognostizieren. Die Satzung soll nicht nur die sowieso desinteressierten Vereine mit ihren unfähigen Vorständen und Vereinsvorsitzenden, sondern auch die Kreisverbände mit ihren ebenfalls  teilweise abgehalfterten und  vielfach nicht sachkundigen Vorsitzenden aufs Abstellgleis stellen. Nur bei Bedarf können und sollen sie „besondere“ Aufgaben übernehmen, natürlich kostenfrei für den LSFV. Der LSFV hat doch schließlich kein Geld, erzählt dann die Geschäftsführung!#h
  Die sogenannten LSFV-Verbandsausschuss-Sitzungen  mit dem Präsidium (daran nehmen die Kreisverbandsvorsitzenden bisher auch teil) können noch nicht einmal mehr Beschlüsse fassen. Die sollen dann dafür 3 x jährlich zusammenkommen, um ein leckeres Tellergericht mit Getränk einzunehmen!!!#6
  Die Satzung wird vielleicht irgendwann mal eingetragen. Eine vollständig vom Vereinsregistergericht genehmigte Satzung mit Stempel und Unterschrift bekommt zukünftig weiterhin kein Mitglied zu Gesicht, oder nach diesem Hinweis doch???|gr:
  Das LSFV-SH-Forum ist dafür da, um Süßholz zu raspeln. Kritische Kommentatoren werden sofort aus diesem Forum gesperrt, wegen „schwerer Vergehen und Majestätsbeleidigung.“  Daher werden die „Themen wie Informationen oder Satzungsänderungen“ überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Top Secret!!!|rolleyes
  Die gesamte Geschäftsführung des LSFV SH sollte schleunigst „freigestellt“  und dann entlassen werden, aber dafür müsste erst einmal ein fähiger LSFV-SH-Präsident im Amt sein. Der jetzt amtierende ist äußerst schwach und wird durch irgendwelche Fäden gelenkt. Genau da aber liegt das Problem, dieser muss auch von fähigen und klugen Vereinsvertretern gewählt werden!!! Abnicker und Sachunkundige können so etwas nicht. Abnickende Mehrheiten haben nicht automatisch Recht! Somit beißt sich die Katze im Schwanz und die Angler  in SH werden schon von anderen gezeigt bekommen, was sie in Zukunft tun dürfen oder nicht. Wer auch noch halbwegs seiner Sinne bewusst ist,  wird  solch einen LSFV in Schleswig-Holstein wirklich nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 



  Wo *Macht *geistlos ist, ist *Geist *ohne Macht!!!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> aber dafür müsste erst einmal ein fähiger LSFV-SH-Präsident im Amt sein.


Peter Heldt soll nach dem, was mir aus dem Norden zugetragen wird, sowohl arbeitsmäßig als Selbständiger sehr eingespannt wie gesundheitlich nicht toppfit sein sein und auch daher keine große Lust mehr haben.

Analog dem Spruch eines ehemaligen bayrischen Ministerpräsidenten "Mit ist egal, wer unter mir Bundeskanzler ist", wirds dem Hauptamt in Kiel vielleicht auch nix ausmachen, ob oder wer neuer Präsi werden wird - wobei das natürlich eine Vermutung und keine Feststellung ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Das LSFV-SH-Forum ist dafür da, um Süßholz zu raspeln. Kritische Kommentatoren werden sofort aus diesem Forum gesperrt, wegen „schwerer Vergehen und Majestätsbeleidigung.“  Daher werden die „Themen wie Informationen oder Satzungsänderungen“ überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Top Secret!!!|rolleyes


Ich würde sowas nie unterstellen, höchstens vermuten. 
Denn es ist schon auffallend, dass viele vom Forum dort auch bei uns unterwegs sind, mitlesen, teilweise auch in anderen Threads schreiben, das also alles mitkriegen und das alles dort im Forum nicht ansatzweise Thema ist.

(Ab)Nicken ist halt leichter als nachdenken, was solche Satzungsänderungen wirklich bedeuten, und gegebenenfalls auch dagegen vorzugehen...........

An irgendwas wirds schon liegen........................................

Wir verstehen das als Hetzer wohl wieder alles irgendwie falsch (wie auch der KAV-NF und andere....).....


----------



## Eiderhexe (24. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Peter Heldt soll nach dem, was mir aus dem Norden zugetragen wird, sowohl arbeitsmäßig als Selbständiger sehr eingespannt wie gesundheitlich nicht toppfit sein sein und auch daher keine große Lust mehr haben.
> 
> Analog dem Spruch eines ehemaligen bayrischen Ministerpräsidenten "Mit ist egal, wer unter mir Bundeskanzler ist", wirds dem Hauptamt in Kiel vielleicht auch nix ausmachen, ob oder wer neuer Präsi werden wird - wobei das natürlich eine Vermutung und keine Feststellung ist.



 Folgendes sollte man jedoch auch wissen:|bigeyes

  Der Vorgänger vom jetzigen Präsidenten Peter Heldt, Herr E. Labbow war auch ein Präsident vom Landesverband Schleswig-Holsteinischer Angler und Fischer  siehe auch: e.V. http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/6...verband-der-angler-und-fischer-loest-sich-auf
  Dieser leider aufgelöste Verband hatte damals als Geschäftsführer R. Vollborn beschäftigt. Nachdem dieser Verband im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes an die „Wand gefahren wurde“, übernahm der sogenannte „Ziehvater“  E. Labbow den "kompetenten" Justiziar R. Vollborn als *2. Geschäftsführer* im Landesssportfischerverband SH.|kopfkrat Hier ist dieser bis heute als [edit by Admin: nicht persönlich werden..]-Anwalt tätig.
  Ein Präsident, der die „Richtung und Politik“ des von ihm vertretenden Verbandes  vorgeben sollte, kann einen  solchen Satzungsentwurf nicht wirklich gutheißen. #cDamit hat er nach meiner Ansicht seinen Anspruch auf dieses Amt verwirkt. 
  Die Gedanken sind frei….:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Das macht zumindest verständlich, warum ein relativ kleiner Verband wie der LSFV-SH zwei GF bezahlt...

Dass sich dann das Hauptamt auch evtl. ne "passende" Satzung zurechtbastelt und von den Delegierten genehmigen lässt, erscheint da folgerichtig, wenngleich das nur ne Vermutung ist.

Und wenn man so guckt auf den Seiten oder im Forum des LSFV-SH scheints ja auch keinen zu stören, dass mit dieser neuen Satzung für mehr Beiträge von den Vereinen Informations- und Kontrollrechte eingeschränkt werden..

Bin echt gespannt, ob die das tatsächlich am Ende so abnicken, für weniger Leistung mehr Kohle abzudrücken....


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Steht doch außer Frage, wie ein großer Teil der Delegierten dort tickt.
Man muss sich ja nur mal die zahlreichen Postings des hier wie dort schreibenden "Dorschgreifers" zu Gemüte führen, der seit Jahren alles gutheißt, was dieser Verband verzapft. Genau für solche Abnicker und Ja-Sager-Typen ist diese Satzungsänderung das ideale Futter. Endlich muss man nicht mehr diskutieren und kann alles das tun, was man für richtig hält.
Wie gut sowas klappt, zeigt doch die Geschichte der Politik. Demokratie ist out, dass dumme Volk braucht einen Vordenker, denn Macht ist geil.


----------



## degl (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

@all,

bis mir der Kragen platz, vergehen noch 64 €...............

gruß degl

P.s das ist die Differenz zum Preis der NOK-Karte ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft.................

Und den Rest halte ich ich für soziales Engagement,........wird doch eine "geschasste Politikerin" nun dank unseres "Bundes-Sozial-Angelverbandes" nicht gänzlich in die "Bedeutungslosigkeit" gejagt..............

"Dat ham ma uns vadient.....wa|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Und eben genau für diese 64 € sind genügend Leute bereit, sich alles andere bieten zu lassen, was die Verbandsoberen und ihr Vollborn so verzapfen...


----------



## degl (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und eben genau für diese 64 € sind genügend Leute bereit, sich alles andere bieten zu lassen, was die Verbandsoberen und ihr Vollborn so verzapfen...



Jo........

externe "Verbandsbeobachter" stört das wohl wesentlich mehr.....#c

Ich betrachte das derzeit eher so:

zwischen 7 oder 8 Euronen meines Vereinsbeitrages gehen durch die "Verbandsfilter"..............Hey......jeder Comedian nimmt mind. das 5-fache für seine "Vorstellung" und da darf ich nicht "dazwischenquatschen"...............|muahah:

Ach nur so als Hinweis............auch im S-H-Forum gibts eine PN-Funktion...........eine sehr nützliche Einrichtung

gruß degl


----------



## Eiderhexe (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



degl schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> bis mir der Kragen platz, vergehen noch 64 €...............
> gruß degl
> ...



Hallo Degl, das stimmt nicht, die Differenz ist 82,-€. Der NOK-Schein  für Nichtmitglieder kostet 120,- € und der für Mitglieder im DAFV 38,-€,  ist wohl zu früher günstiger geworden.Kann man alles nachlesen auf der  Homepage des LSFV SH! |bigeyes 
Davon  versprechen sie sich wohl mehr Mitgliedschaften, damit die  Hauptamtlichen für die Benutzung der Geschäftsstelle in Kiel  bezahlt  werden können. |rolleyes
P.S. Im AV Kanalfreunde Offenbüttel kann man für kleines Geld Mitglied werden.


----------



## degl (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Hallo Degl, das stimmt nicht, die Differenz ist 82,-€. Der NOK-Schein  für Nichtmitglieder kostet 120,- € und der für Mitglieder im DAFV 38,-€,  ist wohl zu früher günstiger geworden.Kann man alles nachlesen auf der  Homepage des LSFV SH! |bigeyes
> Davon  versprechen sie sich wohl mehr Mitgliedschaften, damit die  Hauptamtlichen für die Benutzung der Geschäftsstelle in Kiel  bezahlt  werden können. |rolleyes
> P.S. Im AV Kanalfreunde Offenbüttel kann man für kleines Geld Mitglied werden.



Ich weis........aber das würde mich von meinem "Hausgewässer" fernhalten und 2 X Mitglied im Verband ist mir dann auch zuviel

gruß degl

P.s...............ja es sind 82,-.........ich werde alt|bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Verbandsmitgliedschaft (und sei es nur um an Verbandsgewässern zu angeln) bedeutet ja nicht automatisch, dass man sich jeden Dreck bieten lassen und die Klappe halten muss.
Warum also sollten die Vereine diese Satzungsänderung abnicken 'müssen'?
Wenn das allerdings passiert, schmeiß ich mich weg!


----------



## Eiderhexe (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Verbandsmitgliedschaft (und sei es nur um an Verbandsgewässern zu angeln) bedeutet ja nicht automatisch, dass man sich jeden Dreck bieten lassen und die Klappe halten muss.
> Warum also sollten die Vereine diese Satzungsänderung abnicken 'müssen'?
> Wenn das allerdings passiert, schmeiß ich mich weg!




 Das mit dem „Wegschmeißen“ möchte ich mal sehen……:g, aber ich befürchte auch ein Abnicken der zahlenden Anglerschaft.
  Wie in so manchen Vereinen agiert wird, kann man sehr deutlich am Protokoll der MV des Sportfischerverein Plön sehen, hierunter zu finden:
www.sfv-ploen.de/downloads/protokoll_jhv_2015.pdf
  TOP 5 und 11 verdeutlichen, wie ich finde, sehr anschaulich, wie es aussehen kann, wenn problemlos unter den Augen des“ Ehrenpräsidenten mit seinem Ziehsohn“ abgenickt wird. |schlaf:


  Wer mehr erwartet, erwartet schon zu viel………#t
  Gruß Eiderhexe


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Das mit dem „Wegschmeißen“ möchte ich mal sehen……:g, aber ich befürchte auch ein Abnicken der zahlenden Anglerschaft.
> Wie in so manchen Vereinen agiert wird, kann man sehr deutlich am Protokoll der MV des Sportfischerverein Plön sehen, hierunter zu finden:
> www.sfv-ploen.de/downloads/protokoll_jhv_2015.pdf
> TOP 5 und 11 verdeutlichen, wie ich finde, sehr anschaulich, wie es aussehen kann, wenn problemlos unter den Augen des“ Ehrenpräsidenten mit seinem Ziehsohn“ abgenickt wird. |schlaf:
> ...



Öhm, Du darfst eigentlich keine Vereinsprotokolle veröffentlichen.
Meines Wissens.
Verletzt unter anderem das Urheberrecht.


----------



## Eiderhexe (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Öhm, Du darfst eigentlich keine Vereinsprotokolle veröffentlichen.
> Meines Wissens.
> Verletzt unter anderem das Urheberrecht.



Hallo, ich veröffentliche nichts! Das o. g. steht im Netz, von wem auch immer eingestellt...........|kopfkrat

Somit ist es für JEDERMANN und FRAU einsehbar......|bla:

Öhm.........wenn schon, dann aber richtig...........


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Links darf man veröffentlichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Na zumindest 1 Forum aus dem Norden ist jetzt aufgewacht und berichtet.
Lobenswert!!

http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=229&pid=485#pid485


PS:
Natürlich NICHT das "Verbands"forum...............


----------



## degl (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Verbandsmitgliedschaft (und sei es nur um an Verbandsgewässern zu angeln) bedeutet ja nicht automatisch, dass man sich jeden Dreck bieten lassen und die Klappe halten muss.
> Warum also sollten die Vereine diese Satzungsänderung abnicken 'müssen'?
> Wenn das allerdings passiert, schmeiß ich mich weg!



Mglw. bin ich ja wat "Dickfellig"...........aber Dreck hab ick ja noch keenen vorjesetzt bekommen...............jedenfalls nicht beim angeln,...............

gruß degl

Ps...........seit 40 oder mehr Jahren darf ich mitwählen......10 oder 12 Bundestagswahlen hab ich hinter mir............was da gelogen und gebogen wurde, passt nun wirklich auf keine "Kuhhaut" mehr und wann immer ich am Wasser bin, denke ich mit Sicherheit nicht an irgendwelchen "Verbandskram"......#c


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich veröffentliche nichts! Das o. g. steht im Netz, von wem auch immer eingestellt...........|kopfkrat
> 
> Somit ist es für JEDERMANN und FRAU einsehbar......|bla:
> 
> Öhm.........wenn schon, dann aber richtig...........



Ah, okay...sorry...
ja, ist ja nen Link.  BrettvormKopf


----------



## Eiderhexe (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na zumindest 1 Forum aus dem Norden ist jetzt aufgewacht und berichtet.
> Lobenswert!!
> 
> http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=229&pid=485#pid485
> ...



Wirklich erfreulich, hier könnte doch das "Schneeballsystem" mal greifen. 
|laola:
Leider haben viel zu wenig Vereine eine Homepage.....und die KV´s haben auch nicht alle ein Forum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Nachdem im Traveforum schon als erstes im Norden über die Geschichte berichtet wurde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na zumindest 1 Forum aus dem Norden ist jetzt aufgewacht und berichtet.
> Lobenswert!!
> 
> http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=229&pid=485#pid485
> ...



traute sich nun einer der 37.500 (abgerechnet laut Delegiertenmaterial DAFV) zahlenden Angelfischer des LSFV-SH auch mal zu fragen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21876-Au%DFerordentliche-Hauptversammlung-am-15-09-2015


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Bisher Zurückhaltung im Forum. Wahrscheinlich sollen die User doch erst einmal die weiteren Entwicklungen abwarten.

Antworten werden da nicht kommen und wenn, dann werden die bei nicht-Verbandlern ein ekelhaftes Fremdschämen auslösen, was nur noch durch die schleimigen Rechtfertigungsversuche der üblichen Lakaien getoppt wird.

Ich weiss sowieso nicht wozu der Verband mehr "Kompetenzen" (andere würden sagen überhaupt welche) benötigt. Immer wenn es um Einschränkungen für Angler geht - ist der Verband sowieso nicht zuständig und windet sich raus, um dann am Ende die neue Einschränkung zu feiern.

So wurde das NSG Behrensdort vom Pressesprecher frenetisch bejubelt, ebenso die FoPu Problematik vom kompetentesten GV in der Geschichte der Anglerschaft.

Die Rechnung von Degl in diesem Thread ist übrigens nicht ganz richtig. Er sagt, dass die schmerzgrenze bei einer Beitragserhöhung bis zur Differenz der NOK Karte für Verbandsmitglieder und nicht-Mitglieder gilt.

Das ist aber Unsinn, da man für 15 Euro Jahresbeitrag in einem Null-Gewässer-Verein Mitglied werden kann. 

Das Argument der "vergünstigten Verbandsgewässerkarten" (oder überteuerten für nicht-Verbandler) für einen Verbleib im Verband zählt schon lange nicht mehr. 

Andere Argumente für eine Mitgliedschaft gibt es nicht. Es sei denn man möchte sich an seinen eigenen Gewässern erzählen lassen, was man dort zu tun und zu lassen hat...

Wenn sich hier mal ein paar mehr Angler mit dem Verband beschäftigen würden, hätte sich das Problem schon längst erledigt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bisher Zurückhaltung im Forum. Wahrscheinlich sollen die User doch erst einmal die weiteren Entwicklungen abwarten.
> 
> Antworten werden da nicht kommen und wenn, dann werden die bei nicht-Verbandlern ein ekelhaftes Fremdschämen auslösen, was nur noch durch die schleimigen Rechtfertigungsversuche der üblichen Lakaien getoppt wird.
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon das sich einige damit beschäftigen, aber die Schnauze halten.
Problem bekannt.


----------



## degl (26. August 2015)

Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bisher Zurückhaltung im Forum. Wahrscheinlich sollen die User doch erst einmal die weiteren Entwicklungen abwarten.
> 
> Antworten werden da nicht kommen und wenn, dann werden die bei nicht-Verbandlern ein ekelhaftes Fremdschämen auslösen, was nur noch durch die schleimigen Rechtfertigungsversuche der üblichen Lakaien getoppt wird.
> 
> ...



1.habe ich geschrieben, das die Differenz 82,- ist,"bevor mir der Kragen platzt"(den anfänglichen Rechenfehler hab ich eingesehen)

2. warum sollte irgendjemand Mitglied in einem"15,-€-Verein" werden, wenn damit nicht die vergünstigten Karten von "Verbandsgewässern" erlangbar wären...............#c

Selbstredend empfinde ich die "Verbandsarbeit" als "gewurschtel"......passt im übrigen in dieses Jahrtausend, wo seitens der "Politik"(das sollten eigentlich Profis sein).......der Eindruck sich sehr ähnelt................ 
 Für alle, die mit der aktuellen Situation ein wirkliches Problem haben,  bedeutet das(jedenfalls für mich) aufstehen, durch die Instanzen durcharbeiten und dann besser machen..........

Ich habe dafür jedenfalls weder Lebenszeit noch Lust.........
denn dafür gehe ich zu gern angeln..........

Wie es euch bestimmt auch aufgefallen ist kippt ja auch langsam die "Abnickerfront"..........der Prozess scheint aber einfach Zeit zu brauchen.........ich vermute fast noch eine ganze Generation von Verbandsarbeitern 

Und nochmal: ich kann und will mich nicht von meinem Hausgewässer aussperren, in dem ich meinen Verein verlasse.........|abgelehn

die 15,-@-Variante war und ist auch keine Lösung

gruß degl

Ach ja....................auf meine Frage an den Ladesverband S-H,
warum denn Frau Happach-Kasan?

Die Antwort: eine wunderbar vernetzte Profiplolitikerin..........

Dabei wollte ich eigentlich wissen, ob sie auch angelt#c#c

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wie ich immer schreibe:
Kompetente Nichtanglerin 


;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



degl schrieb:


> Ach ja....................auf meine Frage an den Ladesverband S-H,
> warum denn Frau Happach-Kasan?
> 
> Die Antwort: eine wunderbar vernetzte Profiplolitikerin..........



Kleiner Druckfehler. Es muss heißen "Profilneurotikerin".


----------



## kati48268 (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Niemand fordert Angler auf die Vereine zu verlassen.

Aber auch der Verein, der im Verband beiben will um Verbandsgewässer zu nutzen, kann sich wehren gegen solche Nummern wie der Satzungsänderung.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man es duldet, dass das wichtigste Organ eines Vereins (in diesem Fall 'eines Verbandes'), die HV, so entmachtet wird!

Dafür müssen die Vorstände aber auch 
a)informiert sein, 
b)die Problematik verstehen 
c)und dann auch zur HV fahren und ihre Meinung vertreten!
d)Eigentlich müsste zuvor eine Meinungsbildung im Verein gelaufen sein, denn der Vorstand hat schließlich den Willen der Mitglieder zu vertreten.

Da wiederum kann auch der einzelne Angler was tun; 
Mail an oder Anruf beim Vorstand.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Tja, wir haben halt den besten Angelfischerverband.

Es ist wohl ein Novum in der Geschichte der "Lobbyarbeit", dass der Verband über den Zahlenden bestimmt.


----------



## degl (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Dafür müssen die Vorstände aber auch 
a)informiert sein, 
b)die Problematik verstehen 
c)und dann auch zur HV fahren und ihre Meinung vertreten!
d)Eigentlich müsste zuvor eine Meinungsbildung im Verein gelaufen sein, denn der Vorstand hat schließlich den Willen der Mitglieder zu vertreten.



Herrlich...............90% der Vereinsmitglieder bei der diesjährigen Hauptversammlung meines Vereins wusste nicht mal wo der Westensee überhaupt liegt......ist aber dem Vorstand des Vereins gefolgt...............

Wahrscheinlich wird das in fast allen anderen Vereinen nicht viel anders gewesen sein 

Und im Grundsätzlichen bin ich auch für den Ankauf seitens der Anglerschaft..............bevor diese Filetstück in andere Hände kommt #6

gruß degl


----------



## kati48268 (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



degl schrieb:


> Herrlich...............90% der Vereinsmitglieder bei der diesjährigen Hauptversammlung ... wusste nicht mal ... ist aber dem Vorstand des Vereins gefolgt...


Ja, das sieht bei Verbandsversammlungen leider genauso aus.


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



degl schrieb:


> Herrlich...............90% der Vereinsmitglieder bei der diesjährigen Hauptversammlung meines Vereins wusste nicht mal wo der Westensee überhaupt liegt......ist aber dem Vorstand des Vereins gefolgt...............


 
Hat es niemand gegeben, der von den verbleibenden 10 Prozent einen Antrag auf Rederecht gestellt hat, und der Mitgliederversammlung genau dieses mindestens fahrlässige Verhalten vor Augen geführt hat?

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es oft nur einen braucht, der rhetorisch in der Lage ist, Dinge klar und richtig zu stellen - und der Mitgliederversammlung die Folgen eines vorschnellen Abstimmens darzulegen. Vereinsführungen sind so sehr schnell in arge Bedrängnis gebracht. 

Ist mir selbst bereits mehrmals mit Erfolg gelungen, einen anfänglich aussichtsreichen Antrag der Vereinsführung abzuändern oder sogar ganz auflaufen zu lassen.


----------



## degl (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Hat es niemand gegeben, der von den verbleibenden 10 Prozent einen Antrag auf Rederecht gestellt hat, und der Mitgliederversammlung genau dieses mindestens fahrlässige Verhalten vor Augen geführt hat?
> 
> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es oft nur einen braucht, der rhetorisch in der Lage ist, Dinge klar und richtig zu stellen - und der Mitgliederversammlung die Folgen eines vorschnellen Abstimmens darzulegen. Vereinsführungen sind so sehr schnell in arge Bedrängnis gebracht.
> 
> Ist mir selbst bereits mehrmals mit Erfolg gelungen, einen anfänglich aussichtsreichen Antrag der Vereinsführung abzuändern oder sogar ganz auflaufen zu lassen.




Jo.......wurde

Aber nur um zu erfahren, wie denn der Verein und das einzelne Mitglied an den "Kosten" beteiligt wird...............

Und nach interner Aufklärung seitens der Vereinsvorstandes wurde die Zustimmung mit wenigen Enthaltungen und keiner Gegenstimme durchgewunken..............

Und fahrlässiges Verhalten(Kauf des Westensees, der im gesammten Landesverband mit sehr großer Zustimmung beschlossen wurde)..........muß sich wenn überhaupt erst rausstellen..........und dann gilt erstmal der 2/3 Mehrheitsbeschluss, dem der Landesverband jetzt folgt.

Im übrigen steht wohl demnächst eine Verbandsitzung an, in dem "Satzungsänderungen" vorgenommen werden sollen.........

Da wird sich zeigen, ob die Kreisverbände, die Bedenken äussern, eine Mehrheit finden...........wenn nicht gehört anschliessend das Ergebniss auch zum "Demokratiemonopoly".

gruß degl


----------



## degl (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie ich immer schreibe:
> Kompetente Nichtanglerin
> 
> 
> ;-))))



Dafür kann sie "Netzen".............|uhoh:

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Oha, da meldet sich ein GF im dortigen Forum zu Wort und holt erst einmal zum Angriff aus... Anstatt einfach eine Erklärung abzugeben (schön das er sich rechtfertigt ), folgt noch eine verbale Keule!

Immerhin gibt er zu, dass noch Änderungen an dem Satzungsentwurf folgen müssen- das ein Jurist einen Satzungsentwurf veröffentlicht, der nachträglich noch geändert werden muss (weil fehlerhaft), finde ich spitze! Die Frage ist doch, ob der Änderungsbedarf auch ohne "Aufschrei" im bösen Internet erkannt worden wäre! 

War es ein Fehler oder doch ein Versuch mehr Macht zu erlangen? 

Warum tauscht man den Begriff "Haushaltsführung" gegen "Finanzwesen" aus, wenn es denn "sowas von egal ist"?

Ne, ist klar. Es dient nur dazu, die Satzung zu verschönern. 
Ich glaube das alles nicht- bin aber ja auch keiner der Verbandsfreunde ;-). Eventuell sind das auch nur Wissensdefizite- die die hohen Herren in Kiel nicht haben. Oder doch? Warum sind denn doch noch Korrekturen des Satzungsentwurfes notwendig? ;+;+

 Ich sehe hier eher den Versuch die Mitglieder zu entmachten. Meine persönliche Meinung....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



> Immerhin gibt er zu, dass noch Änderungen an dem Satzungsentwurf folgen müssen-


Bin ja kein Jurist, aber muss aber bei Satzungsänderungen das nicht wie vorgelegt abgestimmt werden?

Und bei einer Änderung eine neue Sitzung mit entsprechenden Fristen einberufen werden, damit die Mitglieder das vorher intern diskutieren und abstimmen können?

So, dass mögliche Änderungen da jetzt gar nicht abgestimmt werden könnten, sondern nur der vorgelegte Entwurf abgelehnt??

Wie gesagt, bin kein Jurist, meinte das aber irgendwo im Hinterkopp zu haben..

Sollen sich SHler mal drum kümmern, ob und was sie sich bieten lassen......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Letztendlich wird über einen Satzungsentwurf abgestimmt, der im Vorfeld der Abstimmung in einer Diskussion auch noch Änderungen erlangen kann! Änderungen nach der Abstimmung gehen natürlich nicht mehr. Jedoch sollte jeder Delegierte, wenn er denn im Interesse seiner Mitglieder handeln möchte, sich genau überlegen ob er dafür stimmt- oder doch lieber Rücksprache hält. Gerade bei zweifeln ist ein "NEIN" bei der Abstimmung angebracht. Bevor es im Nachhinein zu spät ist! Letztendlich muss man das Ergebnis vor seinen Mitgliedern verantworten. 

Ich schreibe es gerne noch einmal: Warum sind jetzt noch Änderungen des Entwurfes notwendig? Hat man das einfach mal so nebenbei gemacht und auf Grund von Wissensdefiziten Fehler gemacht oder hat man darauf vertraut, dass die dadurch resultierende Entmachtung der Mitglieder "der Minderheit der Verbandsgegner" (oder wie hat er das im dortigen Forum im Fall Westensee formuliert?"Ist ja immer nur eine Minderheit") nicht auffällt? Die Stimmen der Abnicker hat er ja sicher.... Die wollen eh nur Schnitzel und Pils #q


----------



## Sharpo (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird über einen Satzungsentwurf abgestimmt, der im Vorfeld der Abstimmung in einer Diskussion auch noch Änderungen erlangen kann! Änderungen nach der Abstimmung gehen natürlich nicht mehr. Jedoch sollte jeder Delegierte, wenn er denn im Interesse seiner Mitglieder handeln möchte, sich genau überlegen ob er dafür stimmt- oder doch lieber Rücksprache hält. Gerade bei zweifeln ist ein "NEIN" bei der Abstimmung angebracht. Bevor es im Nachhinein zu spät ist! Letztendlich muss man das Ergebnis vor seinen Mitgliedern verantworten.
> 
> Ich schreibe es gerne noch einmal: Warum sind jetzt noch Änderungen des Entwurfes notwendig? Hat man das einfach mal so nebenbei gemacht und auf Grund von Wissensdefiziten Fehler gemacht oder hat man darauf vertraut, dass die dadurch resultierende Entmachtung der Mitglieder "der Minderheit der Verbandsgegner" (oder wie hat er das im dortigen Forum im Fall Westensee formuliert?"Ist ja immer nur eine Minderheit") nicht auffällt? Die Stimmen der Abnicker hat er ja sicher.... Die wollen eh nur Schnitzel und Pils #q




Kollege, mal gaaaaanz ehrlich.
Was muss man denn vor seinen Mitgliedern als Vereinsvorsitzender verantworten?
Wenn denen die Arbeit nicht passt sollen se sich nen neuen suchen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kollege, mal gaaaaanz ehrlich.
> Was muss man denn vor seinen Mitgliedern als Vereinsvorsitzender verantworten?



 Spätestens wenn es um die nächste Umlage geht, könnten Fragen kommen! 

 Tauscht man dann den Begriff "Finanzwesen" gegen "Haushaltsführung" aus, könnte man in Erklärungsnot kommen. Der Begriff Finanzwesen ist sehr genau definiert- in einem Betrieb/ Verein umfasst dieses alle Zusammenhänge Einnahmen/ Ausgaben (Kapitalbeschaffung/ Kapitalverwendung). Haushaltsführung ist hingegen nicht definiert. Hier könnte es also zu Einschränkungen für die Revisoren kommen. Gerade die Geschichte mit dem Westensee (Verwendung des Eigenkapital zum Kauf) macht es für mich sehr schwierig daran zu glauben, dass "es egal ist"! Das macht man in meinen Augen nicht einfach nur mal so... Ich glaube hier nicht an Wissensdefizite. Eine Erklärung WARUM der Begriff ausgetauscht werden soll, ist ja nicht erfolgt- halt nur "ist egal"! Soll sich aber jeder seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Sharpo (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn es um die nächste Umlage geht, könnten Fragen kommen!
> 
> Tauscht man dann den Begriff "Finanzwesen" gegen "Haushaltsführung" aus, könnte man in Erklärungsnot kommen. Der Begriff Finanzwesen ist sehr genau definiert- in einem Betrieb/ Verein umfasst dieses alle Zusammenhänge Einnahmen/ Ausgaben (Kapitalbeschaffung/ Kapitalverwendung). Haushaltsführung ist hingegen nicht definiert. Hier könnte es also zu Einschränkungen für die Revisoren kommen. Gerade die Geschichte mit dem Westensee (Verwendung des Eigenkapital zum Kauf) macht es für mich sehr schwierig daran zu glauben, dass "es egal ist"! Das macht man in meinen Augen nicht einfach nur mal so... Ich glaube hier nicht an Wissensdefizite. Eine Erklärung WARUM der Begriff ausgetauscht werden soll, ist ja nicht erfolgt- halt nur "ist egal"! Soll sich aber jeder seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.



War nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

Aber wenn man Begriffe ändern möchte, dann hat man sich dabei auch etwas gedacht. Und dieses Gedachte sollte man hinterfragen.
Somit wäre dies nicht egal.


Also bei dem Begriff Haushaltsführung könnte ich mir vorstellen das nur aktive Ein- u. Ausgaben offen gelegt werden müssen.
Während dabei z.b. Rücklagen verschwiegen werden könnten.
Bin aber auch kein Fachmann in solchen Dingen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber wenn man Begriffe ändern möchte, dann hat man sich dabei auch etwas gedacht.


 So unterschreibe ich Dir das 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dieses Gedachte sollte man hinterfragen. Somit wäre dies nicht egal.



Nein, das wird nicht passieren! Der Häuptling sprach "es ist egal" und die Abnicker nicken....



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also bei dem Begriff Haushaltsführung könnte ich mir vorstellen das nur aktive Ein- u. Ausgaben offen gelegt werden müssen.


 So vermute ich das auch!


----------



## holgär (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Hey @all,

nchträglich noch zum Thema "Änderungen von geplanten Satzungsänderungen"

- Änderungen der Satzung, die erst in der JHV vorgelegt werden, sind nicht rechtswirksam (wenn dagegen jemand vorgeht)

- Geplante Änderungen sind den Mitgliedern fristgerecht mit der Einladung zur JHV zu übermitteln. Nur darüber kann abgestimmt werden. Alles, was nach Ablauf der Ladungsfrist noch veröffentlicht oder geplant ist, kann nicht mher zur Abstimmung vorgelegt werden

Damit soll der Überrumpelung der Mitglieder vorgebeugt werden.

Siehe auch hier : http://www.vereinsrecht.de/ablauf-einer-satzungsaenderung.php

oder hier 

http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...HWBeCA&usg=AFQjCNEczn4qPxHXnrEtbbdSLSgBRsQF2w

VG 

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Sag ich doch, hatte sowas im Hinterkopp, danke Holgär!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Achtung! Es wurde alles frist- und ordnungsgemäß behandelt. Auch sind Änderungen an der Formulierungen zu den in der Einladung benannten Paragraphen der Satzung ohne weiteres noch während der Versammlung möglich. Wichtig ist, dass die zur Abstimmung stehenden Paragraphen in der Einladung aufgeführt sein müssen. Des Weiteren ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass die alte und der Entwurf zur Satzungsänderung der Einladung beigefügt sein muss. 

 Letztendlich entscheidet das Amtsgericht (Vereinsregister) über die rechtmäßige Satzungsänderung. Es muss die Änderung zur Eintragung vom Vorstand angemeldet werden. Hierzu ist der Beschluss und ein Protokoll sowie der Wortlaut der Satzungsänderung vorzulegen. Dann wird entschieden...


----------



## Eiderhexe (29. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Achtung! Es wurde alles frist- und ordnungsgemäß behandelt. Auch sind Änderungen an der Formulierungen zu den in der Einladung benannten Paragraphen der Satzung ohne weiteres noch während der Versammlung möglich. Wichtig ist, dass die zur Abstimmung stehenden Paragraphen in der Einladung aufgeführt sein müssen. Des Weiteren ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass die alte und der Entwurf zur Satzungsänderung der Einladung beigefügt sein muss.
> 
> Letztendlich entscheidet das Amtsgericht (Vereinsregister) über die rechtmäßige Satzungsänderung. Es muss die Änderung zur Eintragung vom Vorstand angemeldet werden. Hierzu ist der Beschluss und ein Protokoll sowie der Wortlaut der Satzungsänderung vorzulegen. Dann wird entschieden...



So ist es aber in der Einladung des LSFV SH vom 03.08.2015 nicht!!! Es steht lediglich unter Punkt 6. Satzungsänderungen.#q
Kann die Satzung jetzt rechtsgültig auf der Versammlung am 27.09.2015 geändert werden? Bestimmt kann ein richtig guter Rechtsanwalt dieses klären! So viel ich weiß, haben sich schon mehrere Rechtsanwälte hierzu geäußert. |bigeyes Als 1. sollte nach wie vor geklärt werden, ob die den Mitgliedern vorliegende Satzung im blauen Einband überhaupt die gültig eingetragene Satzung ist! ;+

Es darf weiterhin gemutmaßt werden............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> So ist es aber in der Einladung des LSFV SH vom 03.08.2015 nicht!!! Es steht lediglich unter Punkt 6. Satzungsänderungen.#q
> Kann die Satzung jetzt rechtsgültig auf der Versammlung am 27.09.2015 geändert werden?



 Wenn die Änderungen - die auf der Seite des LSFV SH runtergeladen werden können - bei der Einladung als *Anlage zu Punkt 6* dabei waren, ist das rechtlich einwandfrei!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Jetzt scheint die Aufregung bei den Verantwortlichen anzusteigen- auch wenn Sie im Forum das alles versuchen runterzuspielen! 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich bei den Erklärungsversuchen des GF vor lachen die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlage oder doch vor entsetzen??!!??

1. Es ist ihm egal, ob der Begriff Finanzverwaltung (die er ja dann auch mit Google erklärt hat (Steuerbehörden); spätestens da hätte ihm auffallen müssen, das etwas nicht stimmt )) gegen Haushaltsführung ausgetauscht wird. Sollte einer ein Problem damit haben, könnte es gerne bei Haushaltsführung bleiben.

*Zur Richtigstellung:* Es soll der Begriff *Finanzwesen* (nicht Finanzverwaltung) aus der aktuellen Satzung gegen *Haushaltsführung* (neue Satzung) ausgetauscht werden. Ok, kann einem Juristen/ Geschäftsführer in der Aufregung ruhig mal passieren...

2. Würde ich als Mitglied oder Verantwortlicher im Kreisverband Nordfriesland bei den Aussagen völlig abdrehen und würde wohl schon im Auto unterwegs nach Kiel sein...

Denn: Laut Aussage des GF des LSFV SH ist ein Forumsmitglied der einzige, der sich daran stört. Hat er vergessen, dass ein Antrag des KAV NF zur Hauptversammlung zu diesem TOP und u.a. auch zu dieser geplanten Änderung eingegangen ist und für jeden lesbar im Internet veröffentlicht wurde? Er glaubt ja sogar, dass es passieren könnte, dass die Änderung ohne Aussprache durchgeht! Hallo Herr V. aus Kiel- das Zeitalter des Internet ist auch bei den organisierten Angelfischern angekommen!!! 

 In meinen Augen verarscht da einer seine Mitglieder und enthält denen gezielt Informationen vor. Das ist meine Persönliche Meinung dazu- also bleibe ich auch bei meiner Meinung, dass es ihm nicht egal ist, sondern das hinter der angestrebten Änderung ein Ziel dahintersteht.

*Liebe Abnicker in S-H, in 4 Wochen ist es ja soweit! Macht doch schon einmal Eure Nackenmuskulatur locker, damit das Abnicken einwandfrei klappt. Nicht das Ihr Euch noch vor dem Schnitzel verletzt *


----------



## Eiderhexe (29. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint die Aufregung bei den Verantwortlichen anzusteigen- auch wenn Sie im Forum das alles versuchen runterzuspielen!
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich bei den Erklärungsversuchen des GF vor lachen die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlage oder doch vor entsetzen??!!??
> 
> ...





 Der Justiziar und 2. Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH ist wohl schwer beschäftigt, wie er schreibt. Schließlich obliegt ihm ja das tägliche Kerngeschäft des LSFV-SH-Verbandes. Dazu gehören selbstverständlich Kommentierungen kritischer User, mit dem Fingerzeig, dass sie sich verbandsschädigend verhalten und der Sache nicht dienlich sind, weil die Mitgliederversammlung ja evtl. ohne Aussprache und Diskussion die von ihm vorgeschlagene unbedeutende Änderung in der Satzung abnickt.|gr: Es ist schon mehr als auffällig, dass sämtliche Kritik an den LSFV SH vom Justiziar Vollborn als nicht dienlich und zielführend eingestuft wird.  Im Gegenteil, es wird von ihm suggeriert, dass es andere Mitglieder verunsichern und negative Stimmungen auslösen kann. Das ist wirklich absurd und auch lächerlich in meinen Augen, da es in meinen Ohren wie eine „Gehirnwäsche“ klingt. :cUnd  überhaupt, mit “ Bedacht formulieren“, scheint eine Spezialität des Justiziars zu sein!!! Ironie!!!|uhoh:

  Daneben bekleidet er noch das Amt des christlichen 1. stellvertr.  Stadtpräsidenten von Kiel und schreibt Bücher. Die Vertretung von Vereinen bei Gericht, um einen doch mal unliebsam gewordenen Funktionär loszuwerden, versteht sich von alleine. Eine Satzung, die  Befugnisse verleiht, die das bezahlte Arbeiten noch viel angenehmer macht, ist schon hilfreich dabei , aber es passieren bei der Erstellung des Satzungsentwurfs nun mal ein paar „kleine Fehler“. Es ist nicht nur der Austausch des Wortes „Finanzwesen durch Haushaltsführung“. Der Satzungsentwurf „spricht“ über weitreichende Folgen für die Verbandsausschusssitzungen ebenso, (keine Beschlüsse dürfen gefasst werden)wie über das Mitspracherecht der sogenannten Angelbasis. |kopfkrat
Nachdem sich an der Basis  offensichtlich  Unmut verbreitet hat,  frage ich mich, wieso der Satzungsentwurf erst am 24.08.2015 im Forum des LSFV SH unter „Sonstiges“  für alle Angler veröffentlich wurde. Zufall? 
  Aber die „ linientreuen, seriösen, unwissenden User melden sich auch zu Wort, wie man z. B. lesen kann unter:


http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21876-Au%DFerordentliche-Hauptversammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=367770#post367770


  [FONT=&quot]Das wichtige Thema einer Satzungsänderung so dilettantisch zu kommentieren, zeugt meiner Meinung nach nicht von allzu großer  Sachkompetenz und schon gar nicht von Interesse. Es soll sich wohl auch nur schön lesen #4und vor allen Dingen unkritisch sein……damit die Macht der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Entscheidungen alleine beim Präsidium und der Geschäftsführung  liegt.#d[/FONT]


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Es können übrigens nur dort Gehirne gewaschen werden, wo welche vorhanden sind. Und bei der üblichen Verbandsvorhut hab ich da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Immerhin wachen ein paar auf, find ich gut...

Allerdings wird nach meiner Einschätzung die abnickende Mehrheit der LSFV-SH-Delegierten wie bisher auch meist trotzdem die Änderungen beschliessen, mit denen ihre eigenen Rechte beschnitten werden - der Großteil wohl, weil sie gar nicht begriffen haben, was sie da abstimmen - aber Hauptsache abnicken.

Würde (fast) Wetten anbieten..

Organisierte Angelfischer kriegen halt wohl den Landesverband, den sie mehrheitlich zu verdienen scheinen..


----------



## holgär (30. August 2015)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Achtung! Es wurde alles frist- und ordnungsgemäß behandelt. Auch sind Änderungen an der Formulierungen zu den in der Einladung benannten Paragraphen der Satzung ohne weiteres noch während der Versammlung möglich. Wichtig ist, dass die zur Abstimmung stehenden Paragraphen in der Einladung aufgeführt sein müssen. Des Weiteren ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass die alte und der Entwurf zur Satzungsänderung der Einladung beigefügt sein muss.
> 
> Letztendlich entscheidet das Amtsgericht (Vereinsregister) über die rechtmäßige Satzungsänderung. Es muss die Änderung zur Eintragung vom Vorstand angemeldet werden. Hierzu ist der Beschluss und ein Protokoll sowie der Wortlaut der Satzungsänderung vorzulegen. Dann wird entschieden...



Hallo fischbandit,

nein - das geht nicht - in der JHV kann nichts mehr umformuliert oder diskutiert werden !!!!!

Es gibt einen Vorschlag der Änderung und über diesen muß genau so wie vorgelegt abgestimmt werden. Jede nachträgliche Änderung ist nicht zulässig !

Auch reicht es nicht, die nur zu ändernden Paragraphen zu nennen. Es muß zumindest die Neuformulierung beigefügt werden. Und ob eine Veröffentlichung im Netz dazu reicht, steht eigentlich in der Satzung.


VG

Holger

Und noch zur Ergänzung:

"Die Mitgliederversammlung muss nach der Satzung beschlussfähig sein. Bei einer reinen Satzungsänderung ist es empfehlenswert, einen Beschluss zu jedem einzelnen zu ändernden Paragraphen mit der in der Satzung verankerten Mehrheit herbeizuführen. Änderungen der angekündigten Satzungsänderungen können nur zu den in der Einladung angekündigten Paragraphen erfolgen. Hierbei kann durch die Mitgliederversammlung auch beispielsweise ein anderer Wortlaut als der in der Beschlussvorlage angekündigte beschlossen werden. Weitere Änderungen zu nicht in der Einladung angekündigten Paragraphen sind nicht möglich und ziehen wiederum eine Nichteintragung der Satzungsänderung nach sich."

Ein anderer Wortlaut darf aber den eigentliche angekündigte Änderung nicht konterkarieren ...

Ansonsten wäre ein anderer Wortlaut nicht abstimmungsfähig !

VG

Holger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 1. Es ist ihm egal, ob der Begriff Finanzverwaltung (die er ja dann auch mit Google erklärt hat (Steuerbehörden); spätestens da hätte ihm auffallen müssen, das etwas nicht stimmt )) gegen Haushaltsführung ausgetauscht wird. Sollte einer ein Problem damit haben, könnte es gerne bei Haushaltsführung bleiben.
> 
> *Zur Richtigstellung:* Es soll der Begriff *Finanzwesen* (nicht Finanzverwaltung) aus der aktuellen Satzung gegen *Haushaltsführung* (neue Satzung) ausgetauscht werden. Ok, kann einem Juristen/ Geschäftsführer in der Aufregung ruhig mal passieren...



Oder steckt da Absicht dahinter? Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, wie es zu so einer Verwechslung kommen kann, desto mehr habe ich den Gedanken, dass das kein Wissensdefizit ist! Es wurde ja der Begriff "Finanzverwaltung" mit Hilfe von Wikipedia erklärt- der passt ja wirklich nicht in die Satzung. Also gute Argumente diesen Begriff durch Haushaltsführung zu ersetzen. Im Gegensatz zu dem korrekten Begriff Finanzwesen aus der aktuellen Satzung- da gibt es keine Argumente für eine Ersetzung. Es sei denn man möchte gerne Veränderungen/ Einschränkungen für die Revisoren herbeiführen. Finanzwesen ist ein aktueller Begriff und einen Anlass (außer den von mir oben genannten) zur Ersetzung kann ich nicht erkennen. Da kann doch eine Definition eines falschen Begriffs der überhaupt nicht in die Satzung passt helfen...


----------



## Eiderhexe (30. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Es ist doch sehr gut erkennbar, dass die Revision des Finanzwesen eingeschränkt werden soll. Hierzu kann man dann auch mal täuschen, tarnen, tricksen...........und ein ähnliches Wort aus Wikipedia zitieren. Der 2. Geschäftsführer sollte mal den Unterschied zwischen Finanzwesen und Finanzführung erklären!!! |licht
Das Ziel scheint es nach wie vor zu sein, das Wort "Haushaltsführung" in die Satzung aufzunehmen!!! Ist doch ein leichtes bei der Egal-Mentalität der im LSFV SH organisierten Angler. Sie wollen eigentlich nur in "Ruhe angeln".......|sagnix#:

Was hat Finanzwesen mit Angeln zu tun???????:c|evil:#d#q

Sonntägliche Grüße aus SH#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vielleicht sollte man beim LSFV mehr Honig und weniger Schnitzel, Sauerfleisch, Grünkohl oder Fisch mit Kartoffeln servieren?

Die Imker hätten ja wohl kaum Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zum Ehrenmitglied gemacht wie der LSFV-SH (http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975), die waren wohl schon 2008 schlauer (Honig macht intelligent(er)?) ...

Und vielleicht hätte mehr Honig auch geholfen beim Erarbeiten einer neuer Satzung FÜR die Angler, statt mit Einschränkungen der Rechte der Mitglieder.....??

Vielleicht hätte aber auch mehr Honig da nicht gereicht...........?


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte aber auch mehr Honig da nicht gereicht...........?


 
 Nöh, uns Fischköppe kriegst Du nur mit schlunzigem Kartoffelsalat auf die Barrikaden


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Zumindest bei euren Verbandlern vom LSFV-SH reicht definitiv kein Kartoffelsalat, wenn die so jemand wie Frau Dr. sowohl zum Ehrenmitglied machen und dann noch den armen Anglern als Präsi vom DAFV aufdrücken, von dem ganzen momentanen Satzungskrampf abgesehen (mal sehen, wann der GF da lernt, welche Unterschiede es zwischen Finanzverwaltung und Finanzwesen gibt) -  die brauchen wohl eher tonnenweise Honig..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Das "Comedy Forum" des LSFV SH schlägt wieder zu #6!

Ist manchmal schon geil, was da von den Verbandstreuen kommt. Festzuhalten bleibt, dass man - wenn man ein (kritisches) Thema zur Verbandsarbeit eröffnet - erst einmal den Anlass dazu posten muss. Ich dachte bisher immer, dass bei einer Frage im Forum der Anlass dazu ist, eine Antwort auf die Frage zu erhalten. So kann man sich täuschen...

Wie immer wird natürlich die Telefonnummer des LSFV veröffentlicht- man kann bei Fragen ja da anrufen. Soll ich da mal anrufen und Fragen, warum es dann das Forum gibt (welches ja kein (offizielles) Forum des LSFV ist, obwohl ja im Impressum anderes geschrieben steht), wenn man bei Fragen eh da anrufen soll? Natürlich fehlt auch nicht der Hinweis "frag Deinen Vereinsvorsitzenden", "so etwas gehört nicht ins Forum", blablabla...

Immerhin sieht man ein und schreibt offen und ehrlich, dass die Zeit nicht ausreichend ist, um die Mitglieder der Vereine zu der Satzungsänderung zu befragen. Oder ist das knappe Zeitfenster gar beabsichtigt? 

Warum hat man denn die Satzungsänderung so kurzfristig und erst mit der Einladung zur HV verschickt? Möchte man die Basis einmal mehr nicht an einer Entscheidung teilhaben lassen? 

Jeder verantwortungsbewusste Vorsitzende stimmt bei der HV mit NEIN zu der Satzungsänderung und nimmt seine Mitglieder mit in die Entscheidung. Man hat über 10 Jahre mit dieser Satzung gelebt, da kann die Entscheidung doch auch bis 2016 warten!

Ich finde auch immer wieder spitze, dass die Angler daran schuld haben, dass sie nicht zu den HV der Vereine kommen. Sind denn die Angler (Mitglieder) wirklich daran schuld? Oder liegt es einfach an der Art der Veranstaltungen? Die sind einfach nur altbacken und langweilig! Ich habe noch keine HV mitgemacht, die wirklich interessant und abwechslungsreich gestaltet war. Wenn man nicht mit der Zeit geht, werden es die Kunden (Mitglieder) einen spüren lassen. Beispiel Kirche: die Kirchen klagen über Mitgliederschwund und geringe Besucherzahlen beim Gottesdient. Ich kenne Kirchen, wo der Gottesdient modern abgehalten wird- diese Kirchen sind immer gut besucht und das auch von jungen Leuten. Will sagen, dass man auch hier lieber die Schuld bei den Mitgliedern sucht, anstatt sich selbst zu hinterfragen. Typisch Verbandler...

Und dann kommt von den Ordensträgern persönlich einmal mehr der Vorwurf der Verbreitung von Halbwahrheiten und Gerüchten durch das AB, ja, sogar der Vorwurf der Hetze. Sind es denn Halbwahrheiten oder Gerüchte? Bleiben wir als Beispiel bei diesem Thema. Gerüchte? Halbwahrheiten? Warum beantwortet denn niemand dort die ganz einfachen Fragen zu diesem Thema und unterstreicht den Vorwurf der Halbwahrheiten oder Gerüchten durch Antworten auf die Fragen? WARUM kommt denn da nichts?

Gut finde ich auch zum gefühlt 100sten Mal den Vorwurf, das AB würde mit seinen Äußerungen den Gegnern unseres Hobbies in die Karten spielen. Momentan sehe ich unsere Gegner eher in den eigenen Reihen, nämlich in den Verbänden! Aussitzen von Problemen, keine Reaktion auf Aktionen und Forderungen von Natur- und Tierschützern, immer mehr Einschränkungen zu unserem Hobby abnicken oder die Basis zu entmachten- das sind doch Dinge die von den Verbänden kommen und uns Anglern gefährlich werden! 

Eine Satzungsänderung mit Einschränkung des Mitspracherecht der Basis kann für uns Angler unschätzbare negative Folgen haben- und das nicht nur für die organisierten Angler! Das sollten sich alle vor Augen halten, die bei der Abstimmung ein Stimmrecht haben und unter Umständen planen sich zu enthalten, da sie in absehbarer Zeit den Verband verlassen wollen( weil sie z.B. zum LSFV NDS wechseln). Man sollte sich vor der Abstimmung überlegen, ob man mit den geplanten Einschränkungen überhaupt die Chance hat, jemals wieder ein Mitspracherecht zu erlangen.

Es wird auch noch versichert, dass der LSFV SH nichts gegen Angler unternimmt. Das ist sicherlich Ansichtssache! 

Was mir gerade noch beim Lesen der geplanten Satzungsänderung aufgefallen ist, wirft auch wieder Fragen auf. Warum wird beim § 14 (Justitiar) der Satz zum (externen) Justitiar mit "zur Bearbeitung von Rechtsfragen" ergänzt und diese Ergänzung nicht begründet? Gedanken dazu habe ich mir natürlich gemacht...

Viele Grüße von einem Hooligan und Hetzer |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

naja, immerhin scheint aber der eine oder andere doch schon am Honig genascht zu haben - wie sonst lässt sich erklären, dass doch der eine oder andere plötzlich zu hinterfragen anfängt anstatt wie bisher nur jubelnd abzunicken?

Und inzwischen sogar die kurzen Fristen bemerkt hat?

Ich seh zwar nach wie vor bei der Mehrheit im LSFV-SH großen Honigmangel - aber immerhin, das eine oder andere Saatkorn brachte doch das eine oder andere zarte Pflänzlein der Art "Fangdochmalselberdenkenan" hervor..........


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Mal ganz ehrlich...

das ist doch ein Kasperleforum dort.

gehen den die Argumente aus wird gegen das AB und die dummen Angler die eh nicht zur HV gehen gehetzt.

Arm, ganz armer Verband dort.


Wie gesagt..wenn man keine Argumente hat...


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Immer wieder witzig, wie dort einfache, sachliche und begründete Fragen nicht nur nicht beantwortet werden, sondern die Fragesteller auch von den üblichen Mitläufern angegriffen werden.


----------



## Honeyball (4. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Zumindest begrüßenswert, dass sich gewisse Leute mit ihrer immer wieder zu bemerkenden Nicht-Argumentation nur noch dort der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben und hier die Finger still halten. 
(vor allem mit der Begründung zu vermeiden, dass das AB Geld durch Klicks verdient :q:q:q - selbst von sowas haben die keine Ahnung aber 'ne große Klappe voll leeren Gewäschs)

Auch das war schon immer so: Kaum fehlen die Argumente, geht es ans Persönliche. Zum "Glück" für diesen Verband ist ja die überwältigende Mehrheit der Angler und eine ausreichende Mehrheit der Vereinsvorstände blind genug, auf solche Wortklaubereien und bewusst falsche Darstellungen reinzufallen oder sich überhaupt Gedanken um Hintergründe einer Satzungsänderung zu machen.
Dass ein Verbandsgeschäftsführer bei der Diskussion um elementare Begrifflichkeiten einer geplanten Satzungsänderung (hier "Haushaltsführung" vs. "Finanzwesen") sich zum einen mit der Argumentation herauszuwinden versucht, es sei ihm 


			
				GF Robert Vollborn im Forum des LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> egal (im Sinne von: nicht wirklich existentiell wichtig), auf die Änderung zu verzichten, falls Mitglieder darin eine Beeinträchtigung ihrer Interessen oder eine Verschlechterung ihrer Rechte sehen. Es lohnt sich eigentlich nicht, im Verlauf der Hauptversammlung (mit wichtigen TOP) Zeit für Diskussionen um diesen einen Begriff aufzuwenden.


zum anderen aber nicht nur für die bewusste Begriffsänderung (mit allen ihren satzungsmäßigen Konsequenzen und Möglichkeiten zur weiteren Intransparentmachung finanzieller Vorgänge auch und gerade im Hinblick auf das Westensee-Thema) verantwortlich zeichnet, sondern dann noch mit dem Taschenspielertrick einer Wikipedia-Definition eines ganz anderen Begriffs ("Finanzverwaltung", wovon nie die Rede war) versucht, den ganz klar zu erkennenden Dampf hinter der geplanten Satzungsänderung raus zu nehmen und die wenigen aufmerksamen Kritiker auszubremsen, ist nicht nur bedenklich, sondern sollte auch dem letzten Verbandshörigen zu überdenken geben, ob da nicht vielleicht doch gezielt versucht wird, die gutgläubigen Mitglieder hinters Licht zu führen, um sich hinterher auf diese Satzung berufen zu können, wenn finanzielle Hintergründe der Verbandsführung kritisch hinterfragt aber nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ist nicht nur bedenklich, sondern sollte auch dem letzten Verbandshörigen zu überdenken geben,



So viel Honig gibts nicht im Norden.....


----------



## Franky (4. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> (vor allem mit der Begründung zu vermeiden, dass das AB Geld durch Klicks verdient :q:q:q ...



Sorry für OT, aber der hat mir auch besonders gut gefallen! :q:q:q


----------



## Herbert60 (4. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Was die da beim LSFV-SH machen, da kommt man nicht mehr mit. Wozu braucht der Verband eine neue Satzung. Da gibt es wohl wichtigeres.

Aber mal davon ab: kriegt das Anglerboard denn kein Geld für Klicks auf die Werbung an der Seite der Homepage? Dann solltet ihr das mal schnell in die Wege leiten... 

Beste Grße aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt
Hörbi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Das schlimmste ist doch, dass die meisten es dort immer noch nicht kapiert haben! Honig, wir brauchen gaaaanz viel Honig hier oben!!!!!

 Wie kann man schreiben, dass das mit der Satzungsänderung schon im April verkündet wurde und jetzt die Vereine wieder Schuld sein sollen, da sie ihre Mitglieder nicht informiert haben? Hallo, aufwachen! Die Inhalte der neuen Satzung wurden doch erst jetzt mit der Einladung zur HV verschickt! Wie sollten denn die Vereine darüber informieren? Wenn ich das dort lese, weiß ich das derjenige das beim Schnitzel einfach so abnicken wird. Hauptsache Schnitzel #q.

 Wenn selbst der Verband das nicht einmal auf der Homepage auf der ersten Seite für jedes Mitglied ersichtlich veröffentlicht (sondern dort lieber über einen siebten Platz im Einzelcastig berichtet!), dass stellt sich doch die Frage, ob man überhaupt über die Änderungen informieren will! Wenn man das nicht will, stellt sich die Frage warum nicht.  Gedanken dazu findet man in diesem Thread aus Halbwahrheiten und Gerüchten, überwiegen geschrieben von Hooligans und Raufbolden  (und Honigessern!)

 Und mein zweiter Lieblingssatz "Das Forum ist nicht das offizielle Mitteilungsmedium des LSFV" fehlt natürlich auch heute wieder nicht.* Ok, kann man so sehen, aber die Homepage ist es!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2015)

Kam da doch ein Honigtöpfchen im Norden an?

Oder kam da plötzlich ein in den Augen mancher von oben herab agierender GF zur Einsicht, dass doch Mitglieder auch was zu melden haben sollten?

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368144#post368144

Interessanterweise kein einziges Wort dazu, dass der GF die Begriffe Finanzverwaltung und Finanzwesen entweder bewusst (dann schofel..) oder  versehentlich (dann Frage Kompetenz) "verwechselt" hat - das ist ja (eigentlich, ausser beim LSFV-SH vielleicht eben) keine Kleinigkeit.... 

Schickt ruhig mal mehr Honig nach SH - vielleicht hilfts ja ;-))))))))

Achja - und natürlich kein Wort der Entschuldigung, dass so ein unausgereifter Vorschlag zur Satzungsänderung mit so vielen Unklarheiten vorgelegt wurde, dass nicht rechtzeitig in den Gremien (Präsidium - Kreisverbände - Vereine - Angler) die Satzungsänderung vorgelegt und diskutiert und vor allem abgeklärt wurde, so dass man zum aberwitzigen Prozedere kam nach Worten des GF, dass das ja nur ein Vorschlag wäre, der auf der HV diskutiert und geändert werden könne....

Aber man natürlich NICHT alle Punkte diskutieren könne und dann angesichts der vielen anderen wichtigen TOP (Rückkehr DAFV, Beitragserhöhung DAFV, Westensee und ähnliches?).
Und dann - so es die nicht honigessende Mehrheit der Delegierten will - doch die Satzungsänderung verschieben könne


Bin dann auch mal auf die Diskussion zur Rückkehr (zumindest von Teilen in Präsidium und Hauptamt gewollt) in den DAFV und der dann für den DAFV notwendigen Beitragserhöhung gespannt, genauso, ob es einen Sachstandsbericht zum Thema Westensee gibt...

Wo ja seltsamerweise nach Beschluss auf der letzten HV REIN GAR NICHTS mehr zu hören/lesen ist - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt???


Honig, man bringe mehr Honig ..
..für die Mitglieder, Delegierten und Zahler im LSFV-SH.........................

;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

PS:
Auch deswegen (und weil Frau Dr. ja Ehrenmitglied ist im LSFV-SH und von denen als Präsidentin vorgeschlagen wurde für den DAFV):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401075#post4401075
das..
Versandkostenfrei ab 30 Euro:
http://www.bienenhonigshop.de/?gcli...ve9VaSZUvm0kxNN3pJ3ALTXHIJO-HgzGqEaAuPb8P8HAQ


:q:q:q


----------



## harzsalm (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich lese hier immer Honig!

Die haben doch schon alle einen Stich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich sehe es mehr als geschickten Schachzug, um die Brisanz aus der Diskussion raus zu nehmen und dann in stillem Vertrauen darauf, dass die ausreichende Mehrheit der Delegierten vom Internet so weit entfernt ist wie sein Verband vom Wohl der Angler, darauf zu hoffen, dass genau dieser Murks trotzdem durchgeht, zu verhindern, dass das zu sehr im Vorfeld bekannt gemacht wird.
In der Versammlung hat er doch gewisse Grüppchen, auf die er bauen kann. Die einen warten auf's Schnitzel und wollen sowas erst gar nicht diskutieren, die anderen verstehen als ständig nickende Mitlauflämmer von vornherein gar nicht, dass es da Hintertüren und Fallstricke geben könnte, die nächsten (heuchlerischsten und gefährlichsten) verstehen das und sind auch übers Internet und AB bestens informiert, stehen aber voll und ganz hinter dem Verband und machen sich dessen Sichtweise grundsätzlich zu eigen, notfalls unter Abschaltung der eigenen ohnehin nur schwach vorhandenen Mentalkapazitäten. Genau diese werden jeden denkenden, handelnden und Antrag stellenden Kritiker als üblen Nestbeschmutzer oder gar durchs AB verblendeten Nörgler darzustellen versuchen und damit der Schnitzel- und Lämmerfraktion genügend imponieren, dass plötzlich bei einer Abstimmung mehr als zwei Drittel Zustimmungshände oben sind.
...und schon liegen die Verschleierungsmöglichkeiten für finanzielle Husarenritte im engen Kreis des Präsidiums und des GF.:m
Leidtragende sind wie immer die Mitdenkenden und Engagierten.

Wie war das noch?
Niemand will eine Mauer bauen, weil die Erde eine Scheibe ist
...oder so

Thomas, so'n Glas Honig pro Delegierten mit 'nem Aufkleber: "Honig fördert das selbständige Denken,    
mit freundlichen Grüßen  
Das Anglerboard"
müsste sich doch organisieren und über den Caterer verteilen lassen.
Rechne mal durch und stell hier nen Spendenaufruf rein, damit wir das finanzieren können :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Thomas, so'n Glas Honig pro Delegierten mit 'nem Aufkleber: "Honig fördert das selbständige Denken,
> mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Das Anglerboard"
> müsste sich doch organisieren und über den Caterer verteilen lassen.
> Rechne mal durch und stell hier nen Spendenaufruf rein, damit wir das finanzieren können :m


Auch wenn der Gedanke durchaus seinen Reiz hat (ich denke, Frau Dr. wird als Ehrenmitglied auch anwesend sein, die kann viiiiiel Honig gebrauchen, siehe Link http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401075#post4401075) ):
Warum sollte das AB solchen Verbänden auch nur irgendwas schenken?

Die Mehrheit der 37.500 (Zahlen DAFV Delegiertenmaterial) bezahlten, organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH wollen das so, wählen ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden entsprechend, welche die Delegierten bestimmen und das Präsidium..

Bei so masochistischer Grundveranlagung werden wohl auch Tonnen Honig nix (mehr) helfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ist die "Informations"politik des GF nicht vielsagend?

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368156#post368156

Das nennt man beim LSFV-SH dann wohl Mitnahme der Basis durch rechtzeitige und vollumfängliche "Information"..

Und gute Vorbereitung einer Satzungsänderung, indem alle Gremien und die Vereine das rechtzeitig durch solche "Information" diskutieren konnten..

Wobei ich dazu aus SH auch schon eine ganz andere Ausdrucksweisen dazu  gehört habe (siehe auch vorher schon KAV-NF (http://www.kav-nf.de/) mit  "hinterhältig formuliert"), die aber wegen deutschen Rechtes nicht veröffentlicht werden können ;-))

Honig, warum fällt mir immer Honig ein??
;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Genau, wie ich es gesagt habe. Er verlässt sich auf seine treudumme und/oder ignorante Mehrheit :m


----------



## Eiderhexe (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Welch ein Sinneswandel beim 2. Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH! Hat er etwa im „wohlverdienten Urlaub“ darüber nachgedacht, wie Basisdemokratie bei den Anglern  aussehen könnte? :q

  Eine intensive Diskussion über die geplante Satzungsänderung wäre mindestens angebracht, weil damit eine „neue Ausrichtung bzw. Verbandspolitik des LSFV SH vorgegeben werden soll. Aber der Justiziar sieht die Notwendigkeit der Satzungsänderung dahingehend, dass die Kassenprüfung kaum in den ersten 4 Monaten eines neuen Jahres durchgeführt werden kann. Sind etwa die Prüfer Schuld? |evil: #d Ja und dann ist da noch der Satz der Notwendigkeit, den steuerbegünstigten Zweck des Vereins wortidentisch mit der Abgabenordnung in der Satzung zu benennen. Kann der Justiziar es nicht mit klaren verständlichen Worten schreiben, wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes in Frage gestellt oder gar hinfällig ist??? #d

  Mit schönen Worten der Augenwischerei |smash:stellt der Justiziar dar, dass eine Satzungsänderung ja eigentlich gar nicht notwendig ist, aber wenn man schon dabei ist, kann man ja auch noch einige andere Dinge ändern. Dazu zählt z. B. auch, dass die Kreisverbände keine Beschlüsse mehr im sogenannten Verbandsausschuss beschließen können. Dabei wird die wichtige Arbeit vor Ort von den Kreisverbänden (leider nicht bei allen) geleistet. Doch das will die Geschäftsführung des LSFV SH nicht wahrnehmen!!! Der § 13 Ausschüsse, Justiziar sieht vor, dass bei der Bearbeitung und Beratung von Rechtsfragen, ein Justiziar hinzugezogen werden kann!!! Noch einer???  Der LSFV SH hat doch bereits einen 2. Geschäftsführer gleichzeitig als Justiziar beschäftigt, der  nicht nur Rechtsauskunft in anglerischen Sachen gibt, sondern äußerst intensiv Angler-Funktionäre, die ihm in der „Art und Aufrichtigkeit“ nicht gefallen, juristisch bekämpft. |znaika:
  Geradezu lächerlich ist der TOP 5 auf der „geheimen Einladung“ zur außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung, wonach die vorläufige Kündigung und Beitragsanpassung und Fortsetzung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV alles von *a bis f *zur Abstimmung steht. Da fühlt sich der abstimmungsberechtigte Vereinsvertreter doch wirklich gefordert und vor eine schwere Wahl gestellt…….|splat2:
  Der Justiziar muss sich fragen lassen, wer sind eigentlich *„wir“*, wenn das Vorhaben der Satzungsänderung verschoben werden soll, und fruchtbar ist die Diskussion, die im Forum des LSFV SH geführt wurde und wird, mit den bekannten *„Hofnarren“* |clown: sowieso nicht. Die Gefahr  liegt eindeutig beim „Entwerfer „ der Satzungsänderungsvorschläge!:c
  Aber natürlich ist es ein „Schnäppchen“, wenn so ganz nebenbei der Satzungsentwurf abgenickt wird, weil eine große Mehrheit der stimmberechtigten Vereinsvertreter eh nicht *durchblickt *und auf das Tellergericht mit Schnitzel wartet!|bigeyes


Vielleicht wäre ein Honigbrot da sinnvoller.........


Gruß von der Eiderhexe


|gutenach#u


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich habe jetzt wirklich überlegt, ob ich zu diesem Thema - das ja der Geschäftsführung des LSFV SH völlig egal ist - noch etwas schreiben möchte. So viel Honig können die Bienen doch gar nicht produzieren, dass in S-H noch irgendetwas positives dabei rauskommt- da ist glaube ich wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren...

Was ist denn heute im Forum des LSFV SH neues passiert? Nichts! Außer das alles egal ist und die fruchtbaren Diskussionen als Anregung zur HV mitgenommen werden- obwohl da ja gar keine Zeit für Diskussionen zu diesem Thema eingeplant ist...

1. Es wird weiterhin die öffentliche Erklärung zu den geplanten Änderungen verweigert. Insbesondere die Erklärung des Austausch der Begriffe Finanzwesen gegen Haushaltsführung. Beim besten Willen kann ich nicht erkennen, warum diese Änderung verständlicher (oder gar eine Kürzung ergibt) sein soll. Das Gegenteil ist hier doch der Fall. Finanzwesen ist im Gegensatz zu Haushaltsführung ein klar definierter Begriff. Somit ist diese geplante Änderung in meinen Augen ein (kläglicher) Versuch den Revisoren den Einblick in die Finanzen zukünftig zu erschweren. Es sollten doch gerade die hellhörig werden, die den Einsatz von Eigenmitteln des LSFV SH zum Kauf des Westensee gefordert haben. Eventuell hat der Verband ja gemerkt, dass es keine nachvollziehbare Erklärung gibt, die einer Prüfung durch die Öffentlichkeit (u.a. durch das AB#6) standhält. In einer Versammlung bei Bier und Schnitzel kann man als Jurist das ganze mit viel Geschwafel und viel Rhetorik schönreden- und mit Hinweis auf den straffen Zeitplan zur Abstimmung bringen. Den meisten Usern im dortigen Forum ist doch nicht einmal aufgefallen, das man (bewusst?) die Begriffe "Finanzwesen" und "Finanzverwaltung" vertauscht hat. Wie sollen die Delegierten - die im Forum ja auch aktiv sind - dann in einer rhetorisch gut geplanten Rede Fallstricke erkennen? Die Brisanz nimmt man doch dann ganz schnell raus, wenn man sagt "ist mir doch egal" und "die Mehrheit entscheidet". Also verlässt man sich einmal mehr auf die bekannte und seit Jahren praktizierte Abnickermentalität! 

Wie kann man eigentlich eine HV mit einem so wichtigen Thema "Satzungsänderung" ohne ausreichend Zeit für Diskussionen planen? Hat man gehofft, dass diese brisante geplante Satzungsänderung im Vorfeld nicht veröffentlicht wird (oder warum ist die auf der Seite des LSFV SH so versteckt und wurde erst mit der Einladung verschickt?) und sich niemand ernsthaft damit im Vorfeld beschäftigt und die geplante Entmachtung des Basis erkennt und öffentlich anprangert?

2. Kein Wort darüber, weil es egal ist, dass zukünftig der LSFV SH Vereine kündigen kann?

3. Kein Wort darüber, weil es egal ist, dass In § 1 die bisher in Abs. 2 aufgeführte Bestimmung, wonach über die Mitgliedschaft in anderen Vereinen und Verbänden (z.B. DAFV) durch die Mitgliederversammlung abgestimmt wird, ersatzlos gestrichen werden sollen? Weil es egal ist, dass durch dieser vorgesehenen Satzungsänderung das Präsidium u.U. allein zukünftig hierüber entscheiden kann?

4. Kein Wort darüber, weil es egal ist, dass man bei den Aufgaben im Zusammenhang mit dem Erwerb von Binnengewässern das Wort Pacht gestrichen, so dass man diese Ziele nur noch durch Eigentums- oder Besitzerwerb erreichen darf? Weil es egal ist?

5. Kein Wort darüber, dass es egal ist, dass man bei dem Punkt "die Herausgabe von Verbandsinformationen an die Mitgliedsvereine" das „jährlich mehrfach“ gestrichen hat und es zukünftig ausreicht, dass man ja auf der Hauptversammlung eine Zusammenfassung der letzten 12 Monate auslegen darf? Weil es egal ist?

6. Kein Wort darüber, weil es egal ist, dass man den Wettbewerb unter den Kreisverbänden einschränken möchte? Weil es egal ist?

7. Kein Wort darüber, weil es egal ist, dass die Geschäftsführung zukünftig zu den Delegierten zählt jedoch nicht mehr automatisch die Kreisverbandsvertreter? Weil es egal ist?

8. Kein Wort darüber, weil es egal ist, dass 
die Vereine zukünftig nicht nur Beiträge für ordentliche Mitglieder, sondern auch für fördernde Mitglieder abführen müssen? Weil es egal ist?

9. Kein Wort darüber, weil es egal ist, dass zukünftig nicht mehr die Mitgliederzahl am Anfang eines Jahres für die Beitragsfestlegung gilt, sondern der Beitrag für alle Mitglieder abzuführen ist , die nur zu einem Teil eines Jahres Vereinsmitglied sind! Weil es egal ist?

10. Man kann ja die alte und auch die geplante neue Satzung nebeneinander legen- eine Verkürzung um ein Drittel kann ich absolut nicht erkennen (eher <10%). Diese Verkürzung hätte man mit den beiden notwendigen Änderungen - Ergänzung gemäß AO und Änderung des Datums zur Einberufung der HV - erreichen können. Alle anderen Änderungen sehe ich persönlich nur als Vorteil für den Verband- dem das ja egal ist... 

Da ich aber keine rosarote Verbandsbrille aufhabe, sehe ich das eventuell auch verblendet negativ und das alles ist lediglich meine persönliche Meinung! Eventuell kann mir ja einer nachvollziehbare Erklärungen zu den Punkten geben? Ich wäre dankbar dafür, da ich wirklich nicht erkennen kann, warum diese Änderungen - die der Geschäftsführung völlig egal sind - vollzogen werden sollen (sollten). Bitte helft mir auf die Sprünge, denn trotz regelmäßigem Verzehr von Honig macht es bei mir nicht klick...


----------



## Ossipeter (8. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Bei mir auch nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ist es ein „Schnäppchen“, wenn so ganz nebenbei der Satzungsentwurf abgenickt wird, weil eine große Mehrheit der stimmberechtigten Vereinsvertreter eh nicht *durchblickt *und auf das Tellergericht mit Schnitzel wartet!|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Vielleicht wäre ein Honigbrot da sinnvoller.........


Mein Reden mit dem Honigbrot...
:q

Aber so schmerzfrei wie die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer da sind und sich quasi alles gefallen lassen und abnicken inkl. Beschneidung der Info- und Kontrollrechte ihrer Vereine, verkaufen sie in SH jedenfalls wohl eher weniger Schmerzmittel.
Brauchen die wohl nicht - die hauen notfalls nach der Satzungsänderung mal den Kopp an die Wand und freuen sich, wenn der Schmerz nachlässt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich bin zwar auch nur einer der Oberdeppen vom Anglerboard

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368192#post368192

 und betreibe Hetze, aber ich gebe Dir recht Thomas. Die sind schmerzbefreit! Die werden die Änderungen abnicken und irgendwann feststellen, was sie getan haben. Dann gibt es jedoch kein zurück mehr- dank dann neuer gültiger Satzung.

 Die Risiken werden ignoriert und dafür nur über das AB hergezogen. Ablenken von Problemen nenne ich das, was jedoch in unserer Gesellschaft heutzutage normal geworden ist. Sich mit Problemen zu beschäftigen und sich mit Themen intensiv auseinanderzusetzen, bedeutet gleichzeitig einen gewissen Aufwand. Den scheut man ja jedoch häufig und guckt lieber weg. Wenn es dann fürs wegsehen noch Schnitzel und Bier gibt? Ist doch ein feines Leben... 

 Naja, und unsere Meinung zählt ja eh nicht- weil die meisten hier ja nicht organisiert sind. Heißt das zwangsläufig, dass wir keine Ahnung haben? Ich glaube nicht! Im Gegenteil- eben weil wir die Dinge verstehen sind viele hier nicht organisiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Stimmt wohl eher nicht, dass nur wenige hier organisiert sind, siehe Umfragen zum Thema Vereine (muss man nicht wissen, könnte man aber ;-)).

Um 25% der AB-User dürften nicht organisiert sein, wenn man die Stimmungsbilder der Umfragen vergleicht (aus der ersten und der zweiten):
In wie vielen Vereinen seid ihr?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Angelverein?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280878



PS:
Bellen da getroffene Hunde in SH - in dem Fall Wackeldackel (zum besseren abnicken..) ?
:q:q:q

Empfehle nach wie vor viiiiiiel Honig......


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch nur einer der Oberdeppen vom Anglerboard
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368192#post368192
> 
> ...



Wenn man keine Argumente hat muss man halt mit Dreck auf andere werfen.
Zieht immer.


----------



## kati48268 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Die bezeichnen uns alle(!) ja nich als oberdeppen sondern als "hooligans". Das find ich irgendwie schon wieder richtig geil. Wer was sagt, argumentiert, fakten liefert, ist ein gewalttätiger randalierer.
passt wunderbar zu den sonstigen Verleumdungen aus der verbandsmischpoke; Denunzianten, lügenpresse, ...
in diesem Fall kann ich nur sagen: viel feind, viel ehr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat muss man halt mit Dreck auf andere werfen.


 
 Wird da ja von "oben" vorgelebt!

 Mit Dreck werfen, aber Antworten schuldig bleiben! Kameradschaft hervorheben und "was man alles für Angler tut" in den Raum stellen. Lächerlich! Denen gehen einfach nur die Argumente aus- nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber merken tut das da keiner!


 Zwar ein anderes Thema, aber was tun die eigentlich für Anger? Stichwort NSG Behrensdorf, Fangquote Dorsche etc., Frau Dr. haben wir denen zu verdanken und und und

 Egal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*LSFV-SH: 
Lügen? 
Oder: 
Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt?*​Wenn man wie wir als Medium redaktionell verfolgt, was so die Verbände, die eigentlich Angler vertreten sollten, alles auch gegen Angler anstellen, macht man sich naturgemäß nicht nur Freunde.

Dass dann alles versucht wird, Boten zu diskreditieren, ist normal - schade, dass fast nie jemand auf die Botschaft eingeht.

*Lüge oder komplette Inkompetenz?*
Jetzt bezichtige ich den GF des LSFV-SH entweder der Lüge oder der Inkompetenz, das darf er sich selber raussuchen :
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368200#post368200

Da schreibt er, dass es im Forum vom LSFV-SH keine Werbung geben würde.


> Jedes Forum ist für seine Besonderheiten bekannt. Uns ist Sachlichkeit wichtig, anderen eben Krawall. Andere brauchen Provokationen für mehr Klicks und mehr Werbewert, *hier gibt es keine Werbung.* (Oder fändet Ihr Verbandseinnahmen durch Werbung im Forum gut?)



*Screenshot mit dem Werbebanner im Forum vom LSFV-SH ist gesichert, ebenso sein Posting!!*
Lüge will ich nicht per se unterstellen, aber als Admin/Mod/Mitverantwortlicher im Forum des LV müsste der GF ja wissen, dass da schon lange Werbung läuft - also Lüge ODER Inkompetenz in meinen Augen.....


Auch vom GF des LSFV-SH:


> Hier werden Fragen vernünftig beantwortet, mit viel Geduld; bis offenkundig wird, daß keine Antwort befriedigen kann oder daß es eigentlich gar nicht um die Antwort geht.



Und wie "vernünftig" werden denn Fragen beantwortet?

Das kann jeder selber im Forum dort nachlesen.

Ich erinnere nur mal dran, wie der gleiche GF so mal im "Vorbeigehen" einen neuen Begriff in die Diskussion einbrachte (Finanz"verwaltung" statt des in der neuen Satzung stehenden Begriffes Finanz"wesen"), und das dann gleich mit Wikipedia erklärte,warum Finanzverwaltung nichts in der Satzung des LSFV-SH zu suchen hatte - hat es auch nicht, weswegen da Finanzwesen steht.
Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass dieser GF maßgeblich mit an der Erarbeitung der neuen Satzung beteiligt war und das daher wissen müsste.

Was clevereren SH-Foristen auffiel.

Geklärt wurde das bis dato noch nicht, wie sowas "passieren kann", dass einem GF so ein Lapsus passiert, der dann nicht mal richtig gestellt wird oder er sich dafür entschuldigt.

Siehe dazu auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise kein einziges Wort dazu, dass der GF die Begriffe Finanzverwaltung und Finanzwesen entweder bewusst (dann schofel..) oder  versehentlich (dann Frage Kompetenz) "verwechselt" hat - das ist ja (eigentlich, ausser beim LSFV-SH vielleicht eben) keine Kleinigkeit....
> 
> Schickt ruhig mal mehr Honig nach SH - vielleicht hilfts ja ;-))))))))
> 
> Achja - und natürlich kein Wort der Entschuldigung, dass so ein unausgereifter Vorschlag zur Satzungsänderung mit so vielen Unklarheiten vorgelegt wurde, dass nicht rechtzeitig in den Gremien (Präsidium - Kreisverbände - Vereine - Angler) die Satzungsänderung vorgelegt und diskutiert und vor allem abgeklärt wurde, so dass man zum aberwitzigen Prozedere kam nach Worten des GF, dass das ja nur ein Vorschlag wäre, der auf der HV diskutiert und geändert werden könne....




Merke:
Jede organisierte Angelfischer kriegt den LV, den er verdient.....

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was die organisierten Angelfischer in SH verbrochen haben, um einen solchen LV mit solchen Hauptamtlern bekommen zu haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Das mit der Werbung ist am geilsten! Da stellt sich mir doch gleich die Frage nach der Finanzverwaltung, ähh, Finanzwesen, ähh Haushaltsführung . Da müssten doch Werbeeinnahmen aus dem Forum auftauchen- oder wer bekommt die Kohle? Das können die Revisoren ja klären- oder zukünftig auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Franky (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dürfte die Buchungsnummer bei Unity Media "43270" sein... Comdirect ließ sich nicht ermitteln...


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Der GV lobt die "Kameradschaft" im dortigen Forum...nunja, jedenfalls solange man dem Verband immer schön nach dem Mund redet stimmt das vielleicht.

Jedes, und wirklich *jedes *verbandskritische Posting entfacht dort sofort einen "Shitstorm". 
Meine Meinung:
Gekennzeichnet durch das Gekläffe der üblichen 3 Lakaien und inhaltsleeres Gefasel eines GV. Im Regelfall werden kritische Kommentatoren ihren Accounts verlieren.

Und wenn der GV mal mit Behauptungen kommt, dann sind sie in meinen Augen lächerlich und oftmals obendrein falsch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich habe noch einmal nachgedacht 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da schreibt er, dass es im Forum vom LSFV-SH keine Werbung geben würde.



Thomas, wenn er das schreibt, dann ist das auch so! Also hör endlich auf, Dich auch wie ein Raufbold, Oberdepp, Hooligan oder sonst irgendwer zu verhalten und Lügen und Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten! Du kannst da doch immer wieder und überall nachlesen, dass alles was vom Verband - insbesondere von Herrn V. aus K. - kommt, immer und vollständig der Wahrheit entspricht und ausschließlich kameradschaftlich zum wohle der organisierten Angelfischer in SH passiert. :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Klicks bringen dort kein Geld und Werbung gibt es da auch nicht. #6 Das schreibt Herr V. aus Kiel- genauso wie ihm die Satzungsänderungen egal sind. Dann ist das auch so. Musst nur mal die Jäger und Greifer der Dorsche fragen....

Gut, ich sehe da auch Werbebanner, aber vermutlich nur Einbildung in meiner hetzerischen Art...

Mal gucken wann der erste Dorschjäger schreibt, dass er auch gegen Werbung im dortigen Forum ist und Herrn V. für das werbefreie Forum lobt #q#q#q

Gut finde ich auch, dass er nicht viel Zeit in Foren steckt- die hat er wohl auch bei seinen Nebenaufgaben (bei Stadt, Politik, Falknern, Vorsitz Angelverein oder was weiß ich nicht noch alles) nicht wirklich. Wenn man das Geld (Gehalt) auch so bekommt, kann man ja darüber hinwegsehen, was die Basis so meint. Ist aber einmal mehr nur wieder meine ganz persönliche Meinung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Mindestens seit 2008 ist das mit der Werbung im Forum auch schon Thema im LSFV-SH-Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-auf-Anglerforum-S-H&highlight=google+werbung


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2015)

Der Begriff "Kameradschaft" war auch bei der Führungsriege von gewissen Diktaturen sehr gebräuchlich. 
Genauso das gezielte Nicht-Informieren, Schönreden, Verleumden der Andersdenkenden oder präventive Legalisieren gewisser Vorhaben.
Wenn ich irgendwo derartiges Verhalten gepaart mit so einer Wortwahl sehe, habe ich immer ein mulmiges Gefühl in der Bauchgegend. 

@Thomas: Er schreibt doch selbst, dass er nicht die Zeit hat, sich um sein Forum zu kümmern. Da wird ihm das sicher durchgegangen sein mit der Werbung.
Was muss denn ein Geschäftsführer von Finanzen wissen, wenn er noch nicht mal so einfache Begriffe wie Finanzwesen und Finanzverwaltung unterscheiden kann?
Er ist doch Jurist und kein Betriebswirtschaftler:m



Ich schreib jetzt aber nichts mehr dazu, ich muss da demnächst durchfahren


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Es ist wahrlich zum Fremdschämen wenn man die Kommentare des GF dort liest.

Wie kann solch ein Mensch für den Verband noch tragbar sein?
Will wohl kein anderer machen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie kann solch ein Mensch für den Verband noch tragbar sein?



Es hat vielleicht schon seinen Grund, weshalb Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin, da im LSFV-SH Ehrenmitglied ist.

Und von denen ja auch vorgeschlagen wurde als Präsidentin für den DAFV..

Könnte man da denken...

Über welchen Grund, darüber möcht ich lieber nicht spekulieren müssen, um nicht mit deutschem Recht in Konflikt zu kommen..


Organisierte Angelfischer sind doch (editeditediteditediteditediteditediteditedit.....) und habens nicht besser verdient, wenn sie immer wieder Funktionäre und Delegierte in Vereinen, Kreisen und Bezirken wählen, welche solche Leute für ihren LV als Funktionäre/Delegierte wählen, die dann solche Hauptamtler einstellen und solche Präsidentinnen für den BV wählen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Revidiere mein obiges Posting zumindest teilweise...

Denn wenn man ein verständiges, sachliches Posting im SH-Forum wie das von diesem Achim liest, das die Sache auf den Punkt bringt,  keimt doch wieder etwas Hoffnung für den Geisteszustand zumindest einiger der SHler:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368238#post368238

Nicht alle da brauchen Honig..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Das Problem in dem dortigen Forum ist doch ganz einfach. Es werden (unangenehme) Fragen gestellt, die nicht im Sinne der Verbandsbefürworter sind und schon wird jeder dieser Threads durch Jäger, Greifer und Flundern zerredet! Das eigentliche (kritische/ unangenehme) Thema wird unübersichtlich und letztendlich wird der Thread geschlossen- ohne das die Verantwortlichen antworten müssen. Oder es wird einfach nur Müll geschrieben, dass keiner mehr Lust hat, sich die Scheixxe durchzulesen- somit können kritische Dinge unter den tisch gekehrt werden und immer weniger User äußern sich in den betreffenden Threads. Keiner der Moderatoren hat ausreichend Rückgrat dieses zu unterbinden und OT Beiträge zu löschen. Barschbuster war das mal eine Ausnahme, doch auch das scheint vorbei zu sein. Schade eigentlich.

 Mal schauen wann der nette und ehrliche Herr V. aus K. mal wieder aus der Versenkung kommt, um seine geplante Satzungsänderung - die ihm ja völlig egal ist - elegant, offen und ehrlich zu verteidigen. Ich warte! Ich liebe seine Argumentation- denn es kommen immer wieder neue Überraschungen zum Vorschein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Keiner der Moderatoren hat ausreichend Rückgrat dieses zu unterbinden und OT Beiträge zu löschen.



Die Mods da können doch nicht einfach Beiträge vom GF löschen, egal wie sinnfrei die sind (wie der um die vom GF ins Spiel gebrachte Finanzverwaltung)..

Was glaubste, was unsere Mods von mir hören würden, wenn die Beiträge von mir löschen würden?
;-)))))))))))



PS:
Natürlich bin ich aber auch nicht ein von den Angelfischern bezahlter Angestellter, wie der GF da.

Der deswegen eigentlich sofort springen müsste, wenn die, die ihn bezahlen und ihm seinen Job ermöglichen, was fragen..


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was glaubste, was unsere Mods von mir hören würden, wenn die Beiträge von mir löschen würden?
> ;-)))))))))))



Dann würdste nich Rosinante satteln, sondern auf Prinzipien reiten..... |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dann würdste nich Rosinante satteln, sondern auf Prinzipien reiten..... |muahah:


Aber sowas von.............
:q:q:q

Aber auch nicht den Unterschied vergessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Natürlich bin ich aber auch nicht ein von den Angelfischern bezahlter Angestellter, wie der GF da.
> 
> Der deswegen eigentlich sofort springen müsste, wenn die, die ihn bezahlen und ihm seinen Job ermöglichen, was fragen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich aber auch nicht ein von den Angelfischern bezahlter Angestellter, wie der GF da.



Andererseits ist es doch interessant, dass es noch Pöstchen - wenn auch nur außerhalb der freien Wirtschaft -  gibt, bei denen Kompetenz keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Eiderhexe (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

*Oh* tut das weh,:c wenn man die Kommentare im Forum des LSFV SH vom 2. Geschäftsführer V. liest. Seelische Grausamkeit ist da noch milde ausgedrückt. Man kommt sich vor, wie in einem schlechten Psychotriller, wo ein „Sektenführer“ schlimmer Couleur versucht, seine „Mitgliedschaft zu beschwören.|engelafür dass ihm ja eigentlich alles daran „egal“ ist, entgleitet ihm das Thema „Satzungsänderung“ immer mehr. Sogar die Worte in dem Satzungsentwurf hat er jetzt schon gezählt (2500),|peinlich anstatt einen demokratisch und fachlich qualifizierten Entwurf zu gestalten. Ich persönlich empfinde es nicht anders, als ein taktisches Manöver zur Ablenkung von der Sache. Solche Worte, wie Kameradschaft, Niveau, Sachlichkeit, für sich zu beanspruchen, um gleichzeitig Menschen mit anderer Meinung als Krawallmacher, Provokateure , Zwietracht, Tatsachenverdreher und Lügner  zu bezichtigen, zeugt meiner Meinung nach von ziemlicher Niedertracht und  Diskriminierung.|krank: Dieser Geschäftsführer hat leider, egal was er anrichtet, immer noch die Solidarität einer Gruppe von angelnden Menschen, die aber keine Wahrheit wissen und hören wollen.  Ich nenne so etwas Hörigkeit!:k


  Die Tätigkeit eines innerhalb des LSFV SH sich vieler  „grober Werkzeuge“ bedienender, inkompetenter Jurist  kann auch Menschen quälen bis hin zur Zerstörung!  :r

Wenn es dafür noch so was wie „Besoldung„ gibt, ist es besonders traurig!!!:c

Einer, der es wissen muss......... Eiderhexe.............


----------



## Trollhorn (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Hilfe dieses Forum dort ist ja wahrlich die Ausgeburt der Anglerhölle. Einige Befürworter als auch Gegner sind ja immer recht sachlich ... aber der selbsternannte Jäger der Dorsche ist wahrlich nicht in den Honigtopf der Diskussionskultur gefallen. Immerhin formiert sich da grad ein wenig Gegenwind.

Die Krönung bilden allerdings die nebulösen Aussagen des Geschäftsführers. Da kommen mir die verwirrenden Worte meines eigenen Chefs doch plötzlich wie unkomplizierte Einzeiler aus der 1. Klasse vor.


----------



## Wizard2 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

kennen das forum an sich nicht, aber wie auf fragen von Mitgliedern auf wichtige Vorgänge reagiert wird ist schon beängstigend. mmh wie beim bv! achja die "unsere" Präsidentin kommt ja auch von denen.|uhoh:
und die Art und Weise wie geantwortet wird, ist ja schon diskreditierend!!
frag man sich nur ob es eingeweihte oder einfach nur blauäugig gutgläubige sind;+;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es doch interessant, dass es noch Pöstchen - wenn auch nur außerhalb der freien Wirtschaft - gibt, bei denen Kompetenz keine Rolle spielt.



Genau! So kann man die wichtigen Pöstchen - wie z.B. sagen wir mal Sport- und Veranstaltungswart in einem Verein ohne eigene Gewässer - an wirklich jeden ohne jeglichen Nachweis von Kompetenz vergeben! Derjenige freut sich, ist glücklich und wenn noch Zeit bleibt jagt er Dorsche. Das ist doch eine gute Tat! Also einfach mal positiv sehen, oder? 

Man darf auch nicht alles zu ernst nehmen. Ist doch eh egal, wie z.B. eine Satzungsänderung ohne Grund. Egal ist ja auch die Änderung der Beitragsfestsetzung in einem LV. Egal ist ja auch die Auswahl der Delegierten. Oder die Mitgliedschaft in einem DAFV. Alles egal!

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall über mein Pöstchen als Hetzer, Lügner, Raufbold und Hooligan und gehe jetzt lieber ohne Werbung in einem Forum ins Bett und träume von Begriffen wie Finanzverwaltung, Finanzwesen und Haushaltsführung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Der GF wirft weiter Nebelkerzen, statt seinen Geldgebern eindeutig und klar Antwort zu geben.
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-am-15-09-2015&p=368295&viewfull=1#post368295

Weder nimmt er dazu Stellung, warum er selber den Begriff der Finanzverwaltung in die Diskussion gebracht hat, der weder in der bisherigen Satzung noch im Satzungsentwurf zu finden war. 

Noch nimmt er Stellung zu der Geschichte mit der Werbung..

Mein Fazit für mich persönlich:
Tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, Nebelkerzen werfen - für mich sind solche Leute als Angestellte der organisierten Angelfischer, denen sie ihr Auskommen und ihren Job verdanken, nicht tragbar.

Wenn die SHler weiter solche Leute wollen, nützt wohl auch kein Honig mehr etwas..........





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> *LSFV-SH:
> Lügen?
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der GF wirft weiter Nebelkerzen, statt seinen Geldgebern eindeutig und klar Antwort zu geben.
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21876-Au%DFerordentliche-Hauptversammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368295&viewfull=1#post368295
> 
> Weder nimmt er dazu Stellung, warum er selber den Begriff der Finanzverwaltung in die Diskussion gebracht hat, der weder in der bisherigen Satzung noch im Satzungsentwurf zu finden war.
> ...



Er muss doch gar keine Antworten geben. Er hat da zwei, drei willige Hündchen, die jeden kritischen User niederzukläffen versuchen. Und am Ende und zuletzt kommt der Verband auch immer mit seinen XXXXXXXereien durch, weil es offenbar auch in SH möglich ist, mit einer reduzierten Zahl von Gehirnzellen eine Sportfischerprüfung zu schaffen, die jedoch bei Abstimmungen nur für ein "Ja" reichen.


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

GF, Verbandsvertreter selbst,... die haben ja zumindest ein begründetes Interesse an einer solchen Satzungsänderung.
Dieses egoistische Interesse muss man nicht gut finden, aber man erkennt darin zumindest einen Grund für das Handeln. 

Was diese Typen dazu bringt, sich immer in die erste Reihe zu setzen, immer fleissig zu nicken (egal ob sie was verstanden haben oder nicht), ständig anzubieten die Tafel zu putzen,... hab ich schon in der Schule kaum nachvollziehen können. 
Naja, bei einigen sehr wenigen Paukern hat diese Schleimerei doch zu 'ner Note rauf geholfen.

Was aber bringt einen einfachen Angler, ein Vereinsmitglied, einen Vereinsvorstand, einen Forumsuser dazu, 
einem Verbandsfunktionär bis zu den Mandeln in den **** zu kriechen, egal was dieser tut oder sagt?
Welchen Nutzen/Vorteil/Sinn kann er darin finden? #c
Ist der persönliche oder gar rein virtuelle Schulterklopfer so erregend? Oder ist es die 'Obrigkeits*abnickerei' an sich, die ihn dermaßen befriedigt? :k
Man weiß es einfach nicht. #c


* PS: ein Verbandsmensch ist dem Vereinsmitglied/-vorstand keine Obrigkeit. 
Im Gegenteil, er ist ein bezahlter Dienstleister.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> * PS: ein Verbandsmensch ist dem Vereinsmitglied/-vorstand keine Obrigkeit.
> *Im Gegenteil, er ist ein bezahlter Dienstleister.*


Wenn das (tumbe?) Volk einen Herscher (bezahlen) will, warum sollte der GF dann den Dienstleister geben?

Selber schuld, die im LSFV-SH organisierten Angelfischer - Honig, warum kommt mir immer Honig in den Sinn??


Achja, deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit für mich persönlich:
> Tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, Nebelkerzen werfen - für mich sind solche Leute als Angestellte der organisierten Angelfischer, denen sie ihr Auskommen und ihren Job verdanken, nicht tragbar.
> 
> Wenn die SHler weiter solche Leute wollen, nützt wohl auch kein Honig mehr etwas..........


----------



## Eiderhexe (11. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

*Es war auch gestern wieder soweit!* |uhoh: Der 2. Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH , der ja eigentlich genug anderes lt. seiner Aussage zu tun hat, meldet sich im Anglerforum seines Landesverbandes zu Wort.
  Selbstverständlich mit nichtssagenden, dem üblichen Ablenkungsmuster entsprechenden banalen Äußerungen! Ich frage mich, wo denn im Anglerforum  des LSFV SH die Diskussionen, die dem GF nicht gefallen, stattfinden. Dort tummeln sich doch hauptsächlich diese „greifenden und jagenden Dorsche“,  um ihrem „unfehlbaren“ GF Schutz zu gewähren. Wenn wirklich mal eine andere Meinung in diesem Forum kundgetan wird, fällt man geradezu über diese Person her, damit sie denunziert und nötigenfalls auch degradiert wird. #c
  Natürlich wird dann auch noch von Seiten des Justiziars versucht, den einen  „unfähigen Kritiker“  dahingehend zu informieren, dass ja (*nur*) 28 Aktenordner jährlich mit Kassen- und Kontenbewegungen vorhanden sind und deswegen der Begriff „Haushaltsführung“ zutreffender ist, weil die Kassenprüfer sich tatsächlich damit befassen. Ja, und weil der Kassenprüfer nun auch noch Finanzbeamter ist und seine Aufgabe doch sehr ernst nimmt, hat der tatsächlich in seinem Kassenbericht geschrieben, dass die Kassenprüfung abschließend als umfassend zufriedenstellend eingestuft wird. |kopfkrat
  Ich finde es mal wieder bezeichnend, wie man mit der deutschen Sprache, selbst so ein „ausreichendes Urteil“ bilderbuchartig schön darstellen kann, wie hier vom 2. Geschäftsführer V. geschehen. |jump:

  Nach den Regeln einer Zeugnisbenotung bedeutet es Synonym nämlich nichts anderes, als ein "ausreichend, brauchbar, erträglich, passabel, akzeptabel oder gar genießbar". |jump:

  Ein übersteigertes Selbstbewusstsein, weshalb auch immer, scheint hier am Werk zu sein, wenn dieses als Argumentation für den Austausch des Wortes  „Finanzwesen durch Haushaltsführung“  im  Satzungsentwurf herhalten soll. 

|laola:  Oder ist es der hilflose Versuch, doch noch den Unterschied zwischen Finanzwesen und Haushaltsführung zu erklären???


----------



## Knispel (11. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich finde es immer sehr erheiternt wenn einige Leute dort im Forum schreiben ( sinngemäß )
 WIR WOLLEN ES SO, WAS STECKEN SICH ANDERE - UND SOGAR NOCH UNORGANISIERTE ANGLER AUS ANDEREN BUNDESLÄNDERN IN UNSERE ANGELEGENHEITEN ....
Frage liebe Kollegen aus S-H : Woher wisst ihr das, dass alle Organisierten aus Eurem BL das wollen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Schon alleine, dass der LSFV-SH (wohl in Verantwortung des GF?) auf seiner Seite (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/, nicht Forum, die LSFV-SH-HP) zwar auf das Delegiertenmaterial zur HV des DAFV hinweist, aber nicht mal das Material zur ausserordentlichen HV des eigenen LV da genauso "offensiv bewirbt" und die Satzungsänderung da auch auf einen Klick lesbar macht, das zeigt in meinen Augen doch schon mehr als deutlich, dass die da mauscheln, tarnen, und tricksen..

Für mich ist nur noch die Frage, ist das ALLEINE auf dem Mist der Hauptamtler gewachsen, oder spielen die Ehrenamtler, also das Präsidium, bei dieser in meinen Augen gezielten Desinformation der eigenen Zahler, aktiv mit??


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Nächstes Wochenende steigt ja nun die ausserordentliche HV des LSFV-SH..

Will jemand dagegen wetten, dass die zu wenig Honig essenden, abnickenden Wackeldackel-Delegierten im LSFV-SH mehrheitlich für die Satzungsänderung inkl. "Entmachtung" von Basis und Vereinen sowie Rückkehr in den DAFV stimmen und am Ende auch noch Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV abnicken werden?

Wie zuletzt beim Westensee (hört man auch nix mehr, müsste doch schon längst über die Bühne sein, oder? Vielleicht fragt mal einer der Delegierten nach....)..


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Will jemand dagegen wetten*, dass die zu wenig Honig essenden, abnickenden Wackeldackel-Delegierten im LSFV-SH mehrheitlich für die Satzungsänderung inkl. "Entmachtung" von Basis und Vereinen sowie Rückkehr in den DAFV stimmen und am Ende auch noch Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV abnicken werden?



Nachdem Du im dortigen Forum als gescheiteter Koch ohne Frau und ohne Stylinggefühl für einen Smalltalk mit Gregor identifiziert wurdest |kopfkrat
Da kann ich mein Geld auch in der Stör versenken; habe ich einen besseren ROI drauf, als bei dieser Wette.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

schaaaaaade ;-))
Wollt doch als gescheiterter noch ein bisschen Kohle rauszocken...


Die "Werbekohle" macht uns ja auch der LSFV-SH in seinem Forum schon streitig (ohne dass der GF darauf je geantwortet hat, was er dort gelogen oder nicht gewusst hat (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918 ), als er meinte, die machen ja keine Werbung da, was da wohl die Mitglieder da denken würden)..
:g:g:g

Will keiner dagegen wetten?


----------



## Jose (20. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

neid, arroganz & dummheit. never ending story.

glücklicherweise gibt es sowas in anglerkreisen nicht. 
dafür aber osterhasen & weihnachtsmänner...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende steigt ja nun die ausserordentliche HV des LSFV-SH..
> 
> Will jemand dagegen wetten, dass die zu wenig Honig essenden, abnickenden Wackeldackel-Delegierten im LSFV-SH mehrheitlich für die Satzungsänderung inkl. "Entmachtung" von Basis und Vereinen sowie Rückkehr in den DAFV stimmen und am Ende auch noch Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV abnicken werden?




Das Motto der Hauptversammlungen dort lautet ja seit Jahren Schnitzel, Pils und abnicken. Also müssten für eine Wette 3 Faktoren erfüllt sein:

1. Ausbruch der Maul- und Klauenseuche mit daraus resultierendem Schnitzelverzehrverbot

2. Ausschankverbot von Pils an Ü60

3. Ein Virus der eine Halswirbelblockade zur Folge hat

Dann würde ich eine Flasche Bier wetten...


Da das aber alles unwahrscheinlich ist, spüle ich meine Kohle lieber in der Toilette runter. Da ist die Chance das irgendwann mal keine Scheixxe bei raus kommt, deutlich größer...


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wette gerne, erst recht mit dir, Thomas,

und einige Statements von Vereinen & Kreisverbänden in SH geben ja Anlass zur Hoffnung,
außerdem dürfte kein Vorstand mit Verstand eine solche Satzungsänderung akzeptieren,

aber da ich die Verhältnisse in SH zu wenig kenne 
& selbst mit Schrecken erleben musste, mit welcher Motivation + welchen Informationsdefiziten viele Teilnehmer zu einer LV-JHV anrücken,

bin ich da raus. #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Feichlinge ;-))))))))))))))))


----------



## Franky (21. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Eichendlich halte ich die Norddeutschen Lümmels ja für plietsche Bengels, von daher würde ich die Wette mal riskieren und setze eine Flasche "Darmstädter Baustübl Helles"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Stell schon mal kalt ;-)))


----------



## Franky (21. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Schon längst - aber nicht für Dich!  

Wie sieht Dein Einsatz aus?  Und komm nich mit Oeddinger oder Aldis-Rache an!!!! :q


----------



## Eiderhexe (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

*Das Wetten hat sich doch schon längs überholt!#g*

  Da offensichtlich nach eigenen Informationen etliche Vereine keine schriftliche oder eine nicht komplette Einladung mit Satzungsänderungsvorschläge zu der außerordentlichen  Hauptversammlung des LSFV SH am 27.09.2015 bekommen haben und der Präsident P. Heldt meint, eine Tagesordnungsänderung mal eben kurzfristig eine Woche vor der geplanten HV nachschieben zu müssen, (natürlich unter Aufsicht des Justitiars Vollborn) werden die anwesenden Vereinsvertreter wohl alles, wie gehabt, abnicken. #4

Die neu ausgegebene Tagesordnung spricht auch nicht mehr von Beibehaltung der Kündigung des LSFV SH im DAFV, sondern nur von Fortsetzung der Mitgliedschaft bei 3,--€  bzw. 2,-- €  ab 2016. Präsident Heldt stellt fest, dass ein effizient arbeitender  DAFV die Interessen der Angler in Politik, Recht und Verwaltung erfüllen kann, aber die Effizienz  muss unbedingt noch verbessert werden. Da kann man als „organisierter Angler“ in SH doch froh sein, so viel Aussagen  und Informationen vom Präsidenten zu erhalten, zumal er auf die Möglichkeit verweist, sich die Unterlagen für die Bundesversammlung im Internet anzusehen oder evtl. auszudrucken, nicht ohne zu  erwähnen,  dass es sich um 70 Seiten handelt.  Soooooviel Sachkompetenz eines äußerst „schwachen“ Präsidenten.#v
  Aber da ist ja auch noch der Satzungsänderungsentwurf des LSFV SH. Nachdem der vage Versuch im Anglerforum von einigen leicht kritischen Anglern unternommen wurde, hierzu  Fragen zu stellen, ist es ziemlich schnell ruhig um dieses Thema geworden. Hier liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass eine Verordnung des „Stillschweigens“ stattgefunden hat, damit es keine unnötige Unruhe gibt.#q
  Da kann doch nichts mehr schiefgehen, die Gesetze des Vereinsgesetzes werden ignoriert, die Satzung wird „bedarfsgerecht für die Hauptamtlichen und auch für die Präsidiumsmitglieder angepasst.“ Die zahlenden anwesenden Angler freuen sich über Schnitzel und Bier und haben das Nachsehen ohne was zu merken. #h
  Vielleicht gehen viele Vereinsvertreter aber auch gar nicht erst zur HV des LSFV SH  hin und verbringen ihre Zeit lieber mit sinnreicheren Dingen, denn sie wollen doch nur in Ruhe angeln…………..#:


  Wer weiß denn eigentlich schon, wohin die Fahrt geht???#6


Grüße von der Eiderhexe


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Honig?
Kälber, Metzger?
Nicht besser verdient?
So gewollt und gewählt?

passt scho ;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wie ich schon einmal schrieb: DAFV kündigen, Umlage kassieren, weil man ja DAFV Beitrag spart und Kündigung zurückziehen. Alles vorhersehbar...

 Hat aber den Vorteil, dass Vereine aus SH nach NDS wechseln können und weiterhin vergünstigte Karten für LSFV SH Gewässer erhalten...


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> passt scho ;-))))


Nein.
Man darf zu recht entsetzt sein, wenn das alles so durch geht. #d


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Sie könnten nicht nur zum deutlich mitgliederfreundlicheren Verband im Nachbarland wechseln, sie könnten auch einfach 'ne Klage gegen offenkundige Verstöße gegen das Vereinsrecht (gem. BGB) einreichen.
Sie könnten so vieles, aber sie haben es noch nie gemacht und werden es auch zukünftig nicht. Sie werden auch zum großen Teil nie im Westensee angeln, obwohl sie es mit bezahlt haben.

Und sie können sich wahrscheinlich an der gesamten SH-Honigproduktion vollfressen und würden selbst dann noch nicht das Denken anfangen, Hauptsache Dorsche greifen oder jagen und brav dem Präsidium und von ihnen bezahlten GF nach dem Maul reden und (in Foren) schreiben.

Muss man sich ja eigentlich nicht den Kopf drüber zerbrechen, wofür sie ihr Geld verschwenden. Wer genug Grips im Hirn hat, um solche Versager nicht zu bezahlen, kann doch bequem nach Niedersachsen oder Dänemark ausweichen. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Man darf zu recht entsetzt sein, wenn das alles so durch geht. #d


 
 Einen Schleswig-Holsteiner entsetzt das schon lange nicht mehr. Die ernten nicht mal mehr ein Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Das würde in jedem anderen Bundesland genauso passieren.

Stellt euch mal in Hirtshals oder Oslo an den Fähranleger oder geht auf die Fähren und schaut euch einen großen Teil der Klientel dort an, wie sie alle mit ihren Vereinsjacken, -emblemen oder -Sweatshirts da rum laufen und wie sie sich benehmen, dann seht ihr selbst, was ich meine.
Das sind unsere verbandsbezahlenden Organisierten bzw. zumindest der Großteil davon. Die glauben ernsthaft, sie müssten Verbandsabgaben bezahlen, weil sie sonst nicht in Deutschland angeln dürften und der Beitrag an den Bundesverband wäre dafür da, dass sie auch mal in einem anderen Bundesland angeln dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich stolpere gerade über die Aussage "Fortsetzung der Mitgliedschaft". So einfach ist das (rechtlich) ja gar nicht. Eine Kündigung kann ja nicht ohne weiteres zurückgenommen werden, sondern nur so lange, wie sie noch nicht beim Empfänger angekommen ist. Danach ist es nicht mehr möglich (einseitige, empfangsbedürftige Willenserklärung). Da die Kündigung ja bereits zugestellt wurde, kann man nur einen Antrag auf Forstsetzung des Vertragsverhältnisses stellen. Diese kommt nur zustande, wenn in diesem Fall der DAFV zustimmt (allerdings laut Satzung dann nur das Präsidium mit einfacher Mehrheit, also Formsache). Ich weiß auch nicht, ob dann §6 e) zum tragen kommt? Das können sicherlich die Juristen besser erklären...

 Eventuell kommt hier ja auch konkludentes Handeln zum tragen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Von allem anderen abgesehen finde ich es - nach meinen (bisher unbestätigten Informationen aus sicheren Quellen in SH) - mehr als spannend, dass es (offiziell) keine Empfehlung des Präsidiums zur Abstimmung geben soll, da mindestens 2 - 3 Präsidiumsmitglieder komplett gegen den Verbleib/Wiedereintritt im DAFV sind.
Und sich so das Präsidium nicht auf eine einheitliche, gemeinsame Linie einigen konnte.

Angeblich (unbestätigt) soll auch einer der GF heftig für den Verbleib im DAFV getrommelt haben, obwohl er eigentlich sich da nicht einzumischen, sondern nur auszuführen hat.

Der andere soll seine Stellung kennen und "tun, was ihm gesagt wird".

Man wird sehen, ist ja nun nicht mehr lange bis Wochenende ;-))

Die im LSFV-SH organisierten, zahlenden Wackeldackel werden schon kriegen, was sie verdienen..

*Das Schlimme ist dabei nur, dass die abstimmen sollen, ohne dass ihnen vollkommen alle Infos von ihrem LV gegeben werden* (z. B., dass nach der jetzigen Erhöhung für den DAFV ab 2016 eine weitere um mindestens 1 weiteren Euro direkt ab 2017 erfolgen muss, wenn wie vom DAFV selber angenommen, Niedersachsen und Sachsen ab 2017 raus sind - nur um deren dann fehlende Kohle (gerechnet mit 3 Euro - ca. 400.000 Euro) auszugleichen)..

Nicht, dass das nirgends öffentlich wäre, aber die nicht-Honig-essenden SH-Wackeldackel lesen ja nicht alle hier, und von ihrem LV werden sie da ja im Stich gelassen mit substantiellen Infos..


----------



## Franky (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich bleibe Optimist und glaube an den plietschen Bengel! Thomas, ich nehme eine barfüßige Blonde! :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Da macht vorher Frau Dr. noch die Angelprüfung (ihr Interesse am Angeln zeigt sich ja auch daran, dass sie das nach nun nach fast 3 Jahren als "Angefischer"präsidentin immer noch keine Prüfung hat - passt zu ihrer Ehrenmitgliedschaft beim LSFV-SH..)

;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da macht vorher Frau Dr. noch die Angelprüfung (ihr Interesse am Angeln zeigt sich ja auch daran, dass sie das nach nun nach fast 3 Jahren als "Angefischer"präsidentin immer noch keine Prüfung hat)
> ;-)))



Zwar OT, aber eventuell bekommt sie die ja für besondere Verdienste auf dem kleinen Dienstweg.... 

Interessant ist dabei ja eh, dass vom Jahrgang her die meisten der hohen Herren keine Prüfung abgelegt haben müssen (zumindest hier in SH). Eigentlich müsste man denen mal spontan einen Prüfungsbogen vorlegen- das würde vermutlich mit erschreckendem Ergebnis enden... Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Frau Dr. noch am besten abschneidet (geht ja überwiegend um Natur und nicht um das Angeln).

*Zum Thema:* 

Das Ding hier oben ist durch, die werden abnicken. Jetzt biete ich Dir eine Wette an. Ein Abendessen - wenn Du das nächste mal hier oben bist - in einem leckeren Fischrestaurant im schönsten Bundesland der Welt. Ich wette, dass die "Forstsetzung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV" mit >80% beschlossen wird. 

Auch wenn es offiziell keine Empfehlung vom Präsidium geben wird- eventuell wird ja ein Geschäftsführer rhetorisch geschickt die Delegierte einnorden! Quasi im Sinne von Opa...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wieso sollt ich gegen mich selber (bzw. meine Ansicht, auch ich denke ja, dass die gut mehrheitlich wackeldackeln werden) wetten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso sollt ich gegen mich selber (bzw. meine Ansicht, auch ich denke ja, dass die gut mehrheitlich wackeldackeln werden) wetten?


 
 Weil Du im Herzen ein Guter bist und immer an das Gute im Angler glaubst :q...

 ... und ich Hunger auf Fisch habe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Da stimmen aber keine Angler ab, sondern organisierte Angelfischer..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da stimmen aber keine Angler ab, sondern organisierte Angelfischer..



Da hast Du natürlich recht- von der Seite her...

 Jetzt mal ehrlich- die sind doch alle super zufrieden mit ihrem Verband. Im dortigen Forum ist doch alles ruhig. Niemand hinterfragt mehr etwas, niemand äußert Kritik- alles bestens also! Oder haben die Angst gesperrt zu werden? Oder haben alle verstanden, dass der LSFV SH dort eh keine Antworten auf kritische Fragen gibt? Ist ja anscheinend System hinter. Kritische Fragen werden - mit dem Hinweis ist nicht das offizielle Forum des LSFV SH - abgebügelt, alles andere wird innerhalb von kürzester Zeit beantwortet. 

 Ich überlege ernsthaft am Sonntag vor der Versammlung Honig zu verteilen...


----------



## ulli1958m (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich überlege ernsthaft am Sonntag vor der Versammlung Honig zu verteilen...


...und Thomas dreht ein Filmchen fürs Anglerboard über die Verteilung......
_*Titel: *An/vorfüttern auf hoher Ebene_ :q|supergri:q

#h


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Westensee: hab ich keine Ahnung von
& ist mir als NRW'ler auch ziemlich schnurz wohin wer da sein Geld wirft.

Verbleib im DAFV: 
nun, es gibt ja Leute, die das warum auch immer für richtig halten. Kann ich so gar nicht verstehen, aber ok. 
Zumindest sollte man vom LV-Präsidium eine Erklärung für den heute raus & morgen doch nicht-Kurs verlangen
und daheim den Mitglieder einen besseren Grund für eine pro DAFV-Abstimmung geben können als "die haben doch gesagt, dass ist besser so".

Aber die Satzungsänderung: 
Wie kann man als Vereinsvorstand freiwillig & ohne Not-Grund dafür stimmen, dass die eigenen Rechte beschnitten werden???
Wenn das durchgeht, gehören die Vorstände mit Honig geteert, in Monsanto-Saatgut-gemästeten-Hühnerfedern gewälzt & in'er Ostsee ertränkt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Verbleib im DAFV:
> nun, es gibt ja Leute, die das warum auch immer für richtig halten. Kann ich so gar nicht verstehen, aber ok.
> Zumindest sollte man vom LV-Präsidium eine Erklärung für den heute raus & morgen doch nicht-Kurs verlangen
> und daheim den Mitglieder einen besseren Grund für eine pro DAFV-Abstimmung geben können als "die haben doch gesagt, dass ist besser so".



Der Grund für die Kündigung wurde doch vom damaligen Pressesprecher benannt- weil die Mitglieder über den Verbleib entscheiden sollen. Hört sich ja erst einmal gut an, jedoch habe ich meine Zweifel an der Ernsthaftigkeit dieser Aussage, denn warum wurde das nicht vor oder nach der Kündigung den Mitgliedern mitgeteilt bzw. über die Kündigung informiert? Es wurde doch erst informiert, als das auf anderem Wege an die Öffentlichkeit kam! Warum? Die HV in den Vereinen sind bekanntermaßen immer zu Jahresbeginn. Hätte man im Dezember 2014 über die Kündigung informiert und alle Zahlen und Fakten bereitgestellt, hätten die Vereine ihre Mitglieder/ die Basis mit in die Entscheidung nehmen können- nämlich die, die den Dreck bezahlen müssen! Warum ist das nicht passiert? Diese Erklärung ist man den Mitgliedern bis heute schuldig!

Ich habe damals schon meine eigene Meinung dazu gehabt. Erst kündigen und damit eine Einsparung im Zusammenhang mit der Abstimmung zur Umlage für den Westenseekauf signalisieren, anschließend wieder für die Fortsetzung der Mitgliedschaft beim DAFV kämpfen. Warum hat sich denn der LSFV nicht zum Thema DAFV positioniert und die Kündigung wirklich mal begründet? Entweder ich kündige (dann wäre eine satzungskonforme Kündigung angemessen), weil ich unzufrieden bin und wirklich raus möchte- oder ich lasse es. Eine Mitgliederabstimmung zum DAFV hätte es auch ohne vorherige Kündigung geben können.

Warum hat eigentlich auch der DAFV nicht gleich mitgeteilt, dass der LSFV SH gekündigt hat? Ist die liebe Frau Dr. - ja immerhin Ehrenmitglied im LSFV SH und vermutlich gut vernetzt - mit hellseherischen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet und dadurch davon ausgegangen, dass der LSFV SH die Mitgliedschaft fortsetzt?


----------



## Sharpo (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Unter Kameraden hat man solche Gedankengänge nicht.:q

Mal im Ernst.
Frau Dr. H.-K. ist Ehrenmitglied im LSFV SH.
Diese Dame wurde vom LSFV SH Vorstand oder auch Mitglieder (sicherlich nicht) als Präsidentin des DAFV vorgeschlagen.

Glaubt nun wirklich irgendwer dieser LSFV SH Vorstand sägt am Stuhl der DAFV- Präsidentin und Ehrenmitglied im LSFV SH?
Ein Austritt iniziiert vom Vorstand wäre ein grosser Vertrauensbruch und würde sicherlich auch das Verhältnis zum LSFV SH schädigen.

Was für einen Eindruck macht denn dies?
Das ist ein No- Go.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Glaubt nun wirklich irgendwer dieser LSFV SH Vorstand sägt am Stuhl der DAFV- Präsidentin und Ehrenmitglied im LSFV SH?


 
 Nein, natürlich nicht! Deshalb wird man seine treue Linie pro DAFV vermutlich auch beibehalten- inkl. aller Konsequenzen für den organisierten Angelfischer wie z.B. Beitragserhöhungen. Deshalb ja auch keine (öffentliche) Positionierung und keine Bekanntgabe der Kündigung.

 Interessant ist hierbei die anscheinend unterschiedliche Haltung der beiden Geschäftsführer und auch des Präsidiums. Ein Verband wie der LSFV SH, der immer - zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit - ein geschlossenes Bild abgeliefert hat, baut Gräben innerhalb des Verbandes aus. Das alles nur für einen Bundesverband ohne Zukunft. Eventuell sollten die Mitglieder endlich mal einfordern, dass man sich an erster Stelle geschlossen um die Probleme der Angler in SH kümmert und nicht ständig neue Beschränkungen (Naturschutzgebiet kleiner Binnensee, Forellenseen etc.) hinnimmt. Dann zahlt man für einen Bundesverband und in SH weiß man irgendwann nicht mehr, ob und wo man angeln darf (außer natürlich am NOK und Westensee). Wenn es dann soweit ist, sind die Mitglieder durch die Satzung - die man selbst zu verantworten hat - zum zugucken verdammt und der Handlungsspielraum ist gleich Null. Wie gut das ich hier nicht weit weg von Dänemark lebe.

 Und dann fällt mir noch der Vereinsvorsitzende ein, der mir am Montag am Telefon klarmachen wollte, dass man bei einer Beitragserhöhung ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht hätte- und er das alles deshalb gaaaanz entspannt sehen würde #q#q


----------



## GandRalf (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vielleicht sieht er das als Versicherungsvertrag für die Zukunft!?#6


----------



## Sharpo (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht! Deshalb wird man seine treue Linie pro DAFV vermutlich auch beibehalten- inkl. aller Konsequenzen für den organisierten Angelfischer wie z.B. Beitragserhöhungen. Deshalb ja auch keine (öffentliche) Positionierung und keine Bekanntgabe der Kündigung.
> 
> Interessant ist hierbei die anscheinend unterschiedliche Haltung der beiden Geschäftsführer und auch des Präsidiums. Ein Verband wie der LSFV SH, der immer - zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit - ein geschlossenes Bild abgeliefert hat, baut Gräben innerhalb des Verbandes aus. Das alles nur für einen Bundesverband ohne Zukunft. Eventuell sollten die Mitglieder endlich mal einfordern, dass man sich an erster Stelle geschlossen um die Probleme der Angler in SH kümmert und nicht ständig neue Beschränkungen (Naturschutzgebiet kleiner Binnensee, Forellenseen etc.) hinnimmt. Dann zahlt man für einen Bundesverband und in SH weiß man irgendwann nicht mehr, ob und wo man angeln darf (außer natürlich am NOK und Westensee). Wenn es dann soweit ist, sind die Mitglieder durch die Satzung - die man selbst zu verantworten hat - zum zugucken verdammt und der Handlungsspielraum ist gleich Null. Wie gut das ich hier nicht weit weg von Dänemark lebe.
> 
> Und dann fällt mir noch der Vereinsvorsitzende ein, der mir am Montag am Telefon klarmachen wollte, dass man bei einer Beitragserhöhung ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht hätte- und er das alles deshalb gaaaanz entspannt sehen würde #q#q



Der hat wohl seinen Multimediaanbieter mit dem LSFV SH verwechselt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der hat wohl seinen Multimediaanbieter mit dem LSFV SH verwechselt.


 
 Und siehst Du, da sind wir wieder bei dem Thread mit dem offenen Brief aus Hessen. Da wurde doch Unterstützung, Fortbildung etc. für die Vereine und Verbände gefordert. Dann könnte das hier doch einer der Gründe sein, warum man in bestimmten Bereichen keine Unterstützungen und Fortbildungen anbietet... Dumme nicken einfacher ab, weil sie keine Ahnung haben!


----------



## Franky (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Naja - es kommt auf die prozentuale Erhöhung, Zumutbarkeit und im Zweifel auf das Gericht an, ob es eine fristlose (ausserordentlicher) Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft zustimmt. Die Satzung regelt dahingehend nichts, zumindest nicht, wie ich das im schnellen Überfliegen erkennen konnte.
So langsam fürchte ich dann doch, dass Tom sein gutes Bier bekommt...


----------



## Honeyball (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

BGB auch nicht.
Eine mehrheitlich auf der HV beschlossene Beitragserhöhung ist lt. mehreren Urteilen *kein* außerordentlicher Kündigungsgrund. Kündigung kann dann nur gemäß Kündigungsfristen erfolgen und der erhöhte Beitrag muss bis dahin gezahlt werden.
Fragt mal Onkel Google!:m


----------



## Sharpo (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und siehst Du, da sind wir wieder bei dem Thread mit dem offenen Brief aus Hessen. Da wurde doch Unterstützung, Fortbildung etc. für die Vereine und Verbände gefordert. Dann könnte das hier doch einer der Gründe sein, warum man in bestimmten Bereichen keine Unterstützungen und Fortbildungen anbietet... Dumme nicken einfacher ab, weil sie keine Ahnung haben!



Kommt jetzt darauf an wie man Dumm definiert.  

Unwissenheit ist ja nicht unbedingt Dummheit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

§6 2 a) der Satzung des DAFV regelt das- nix Kündigung, sondern zahlen...


----------



## Sharpo (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> §6 2 a) der Satzung des DAFV regelt das- nix Kündigung, sondern zahlen...



Evtl. meint der Kollege auch den LSFV Sh.
Dies konnte ich jetzt aus Deinen Beitrag nicht entnehmen....


----------



## Tench1959 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich- die sind doch alle super zufrieden mit ihrem Verband. Im dortigen Forum ist doch alles ruhig. Niemand hinterfragt mehr etwas, niemand äußert Kritik- alles bestens also! Oder haben die Angst gesperrt zu werden? Oder haben alle verstanden, dass der LSFV SH dort eh keine Antworten auf kritische Fragen gibt? Ist ja anscheinend System hinter. Kritische Fragen werden - mit dem Hinweis ist nicht das offizielle Forum des LSFV SH - abgebügelt, alles andere wird innerhalb von kürzester Zeit beantwortet.
> 
> Ich überlege ernsthaft am Sonntag vor der Versammlung Honig zu verteilen...



Ich denke, es ist nicht die Angst gesperrt zu werden. Vielmehr die Einsicht, dass man gegen Betonköpfe nur einen fusseligen Mund und wunde Hände bekommen wird, aber keine eindeutigen und schlüssigen Antworten.

Honig im Kopf ...... hmmmm, da war doch etwas ..... ich nehme Schnitzel #h:vik: und gehe #:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Vielmehr die Einsicht, dass man gegen Betonköpfe nur einen fusseligen Mund und wunde Hände bekommen wird


 
 Dann wäre es doch an der Zeit, seinem Vorstand mal gehörig auf die Füße zu treten! 

 Nee, die sind alle glücklich und zufrieden mit ihrem LV, Beiträgen inkl. anstehenden Erhöhungen, schwindendem Mitspracherecht, Schnitzel und Pils. Easy going... 

 Alles in Butter aufm Kutter!


----------



## Tench1959 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wie die Lemminge : springt einer, springen alle


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Wie die Lemminge : springt einer, springen alle



Das ist ja schon beinahe eine Beleidigung für die Lemminge |rolleyes. Denn der Aufbruch in Gruppen bei Lemmingen wird ja dafür genutzt, um sich neue Lebensräume zu suchen, wenn die Bestände zu groß werden. Im Fall des LSFV SH ist es ja eher der Weg zur Spaltung eines ehemals einheitlichen Verbandes- wobei man hier ja nur den Vorbildern auf Bundesebene nacheifert.

Deshalb würde ich eher sagen, dass im Verband unser aller Urinstinkt stark vertreten ist. Da wo das Rudel hingeht, muss der richtige Weg sein. Anders ausgedrückt: Da jeder Delegierte über unterschiedliche Informationen verfügt, sind viele Delegierte der Meinung - oft auch aus Unsicherheit - dass die Mehrheit über bessere und mehr Informationen verfügt. Somit wird mit der Masse abgestimmt.

Das Ergebnis ist doch dann das, was wir u.a. in der Verbandswelt immer wieder erleben. Man vermeidet die Konfrontation, man fühlt sich im Rudel wohl und spart auch noch Zeit, um sich mit der Materie intensiv (im Vorfeld) auseinanderzusetzen! Also folgt man den anscheinend besser informierten Delegierten bzw. der Meinung des Präsidiums/ der Geschäftsführung. Genau auf diese Denke bauen die Verantwortlichen in allen Bereichen des Lebens. Durch diesen Urinstinkt lässt sich z.B. auch bei Tagesordnungspunkten die knappe Zeitspanne erklären. Fast niemand traut sich aus der Deckung der Herde raus und somit wird in der Regel eine schnelle Entscheidung ohne Diskussionen herbeigeführt. Es gilt eh Diskussionen zu verhindern, möchte man sein persönliches Ziel bei einer Abstimmung erreichen. 

Das erklärt unter Umständen ja auch den bewusst geringen Informationsfluss hin zu den Delegierten. Je mehr Informationen vorliegen oder gar zur Diskussion stehen, desto besser kann sich jeder einzelne auf eine Abstimmung vorbereiten. Mit einer guten und intensiven Vorbereitung und der daraus resultierenden Selbstsicherheit ist man eher gewillt den Schutz der Herde zu verlassen. Und da liegt das Risiko bei solchen Versammlungen, wenn man auf den Herdentrieb baut. Wenn nämlich der erste aus der Herde die Stimme gegen den eingeschlagenen Weg erhebt, wird man schnell feststellen, dass andere folgen. Schnell stürzt dann ein im Vorfeld detailliert geplantes Kartenhaus zusammen- das kann sich sogar zu einem Tsunami entwickeln. 

Dabei ist es für jeden relativ einfach den Urinstinkt auszuschalten- wir tun das (unbewusst) ständig. Beobachten kann man das z.B. in jeder Großstadt an der roten Ampel. Geht der erste Fußgänger bei rot rüber, folgen die ersten- bis ein Auto kommt. Dann handelt man wieder rational und wartet- weil es gesünder ist...

Im übrigen ist das einer der Gründe, warum EBay vor Jahren das Bewertungssystem verändert hat. Gab es für einen Topseller erst einmal negative Kommentare, kamen schnell weitere hinzu und der Absatz ging zurück- und somit der Verdienst für EBay... Das nur mal so am Rande |rolleyes.

Somit muss z.B. ein Verantwortlicher die Kritiker beruhigen oder gar kaltstellen. Am besten schon im Vorfeld, um zu verhindern das einer aus der Herde ausschert. Sei es durch Aufklärung, Zuwendungen jeglicher Art, Drohungen oder auch Versprechen. Das Ziel muss erreicht werden- Abweichler verhindern. 

Sollte dann doch ein Abweichler auftauchen, benötigt es Gefolgsleute, die gegen den Kritiker vorgehen und sich auf die Seite des Versammlungsleiters schlagen. Diese sollen in solchen Fällen versuchen die Herde zusammen zu halten. Auch solche Menschen werden häufig schon im Vorfeld ausgesucht und eingeschworen und teilweise am Erfolg beteiligt. Das ist ja gängige Praxis bei Kaffeefahrten.

Aber irgendwann wird die Herde der organisierten Angelfischer auseinanderbrechen- auf Bundesebene ist der Weg ja bereits geebnet! Die LV werden sich auch noch zerlegen...


----------



## Eiderhexe (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

*Hallo Fischerbandit, wie schön erklärt,* ob´s auch die lesen, die eigentlich schon immer mal den Versuch unternehmen wollten, aus der „ braven Herde“ auszuscheren? Die Angel-Kreisverbände in SH sind ja eh schon so gut wie alle in die Bedeutungslosigkeit gesunken, wie sonst ist zu erklären, dass kein „Urschrei“ (eine einzige Ausnahme *KAF-NF, *wenn er bis Sonntag nicht wieder eingeknickt ist)bei diesem Satzungsentwurf mit massiver Einschränkung für die KV´s, von deren Seite erfolgt. |gr:

Ich vermute mal in erster Linie: keinen „Durchblick in die Politik“ eines Verbandes, weiter keine Ahnung von Fachkenntnissen in der Vereinsführung, (wozu auch, man will doch nur angeln und die Mehrheit hat immer Recht) und zuletzt das Desinteresse vieler Angler. #c

  Ja und all diese „Erkenntnisse“ hat der 2. Geschäftsführer sich zu Eigen gemacht und in sein „Tagesgeschäft“ eingebaut, indem er für alles „Abweichende“ zuständig ist und auf Spur des LSFV SH bringt. |rotwerden
  Natürlich will der 2. Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH, (und nicht nur der) im DAFV bleiben, über dessen Verwendung im Präsidium des DAFV wird sicher schon geschäftsführend beraten worden sein.
  Bleibt wirklich nur abzuwarten, wann diesem LSFV SH die „Gefolgsleute“ davonlaufen und die Situation, wie im DAFV jetzt schon, die Angler in SH einholt…………..|uhoh:

 Wie heißt es so schön: Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben……..|licht


  Grüße von der Eiderhexe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Natürlich will der 2. Geschäftsführer des LSFV SH, (und nicht nur der) im DAFV bleiben, über dessen Verwendung im Präsidium des DAFV wird sicher schon geschäftsführend beraten worden sein.


 
 Diese Gerücht hält sich hier oben ja schon sehr lange. Doch hat er das ja im dortigen Forum auf Anfrage verneint- wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das erst wenige Monaten her und mit dem Zusatz "zur Zeit nicht" versehen...  Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, wann das war. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht festlegen, ob im März oder im Juni 2015. Dafür ist die Zeit zu schnelllebig geworden.

 Selbst wenn- für Schnitzel und Pils kann man da ja auch  drüber hinwegsehen, oder?


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wenn Du im dortigen Forum, im passenden Thread, einen Kommentar vom 09.09.15 18:28 Uhr ( 2.ter Absatz ) liest, sagt das doch schon viel aus, oder ?
Ich schreibe nur so verklausuliert, wegen des wörtlichen Zitieren Verbots.

alles wird gut !
ausser man nimmt uns die Watties wech...

.... Du wirst schon verstehen, was ich meine...


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

genau das ist es und man möchte wirklich hoffen, daß es bald endlich mal an den wattwurm geht...
es bringt doch echt nix.
sparda avard, nsg behrensdorf, w(b)estensee, dafv rausrein.
nirgends erhält man vernünftige antworten, es werden keine fehler eingeräumt, man hüllt sich in schweigen, bestenfalls kommen ein paar großspurige, blumige, aber letztlich absolut nichtssagende phrasen.
bei "kritischen" anmerkungen treten höchstens die üblichen petriheil-sager auf den plan und verrichten ihre arbeit wie die wachhündchen und kläffen alles weg.
läuft doch, genau, alles wird gut.

mit frust heil.
platt wär´n wa ohne den wurm für plattfisch.
marschscholle


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Haste gut zusammengefasst, dithschi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Und ich finds auch schön, dass das Internet nix vergisst ;-))))

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=368892&viewfull=1#post368892


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Thomas,

Du solltest hier nicht so oft dorthin verlinken.
Sonst wissen die gar nicht mehr wohin, mit dem ganzen Geld aus den vielen Klicks......

Oooooppppssss, Fehler von mir. |rotwerden 
 Mein Ad-Blocker war falsch eingestellt.


Ist ja komplett werbefrei dort.... :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich finds auch schön, dass das Internet nix vergisst ;-))))
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=368892&viewfull=1#post368892



Ne, nix wird vergessen...

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die am Sonntag schon über den Verbleib im DAFV abstimmen, da es ja vor Oktober keine entscheidungsrelevanten Neuerungen geben wird. Schließlich wollte man erst zum Jahresende - also nach der HV des DAFV - über einen Verbleib abstimmen! Warum jetzt der Sinneswandel?

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...rbandes-(DAFV)&p=358076&viewfull=1#post358076

 Kann ich mir von denen eigentlich eine Spendenbescheinigung ausstellen lassen, wenn man von hier dorthin verlinkt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Was der GF so abließ damals, ist auch interessant:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=321635&viewfull=1#post321635

Sie wäre Fachfrau für wichtige fischereiliche Themen _(bis heute kein Schein gemacht)_ und sie wüsste, wie man in Politik und Verwaltung unsere Interessen _(unsre? Wohl kaum die der Angler, vielleicht die vom LSFV-SH, wo sie Ehrenmitglied ist..)_ effizient vertritt_ (siehe Mangel Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit im Dokument obskure Finanzkomission) _

LACHHAFT - damals wie heute......

Angesichts zig Kündigungen beim DAFV und eines Dokumentes einer obskuren Finanzkommission (in Kooperation mit dem DAFV-Präsidium) in dem ja festgestellt wurde, was alles falsch lief und läuft beim DAFV, auch und gerade hinsichtlich dessen, was dieser GF da als ureigenste Aufgabe der Präsidentin sah..

Und nun soll er angeblich immer noch für Frau Dr. trommeln...

Inkompetenz?

Oder weiss ers besser und drückts trotzdem den LSFV-SH - Wackeldackeln auf?

Oder was läuft schief beim LSFV-SH-Präsidium und Hauptamt?

Honig?

Oder "die SHler habens halt nicht besser verdient"?

Ich finds witzig, warten wirs Wochenende ab.......




PS:
Nur mal zum überlegen:
Wo lagen wir in Bezug auf den DAFV und die Präsidentin jemals falsch?

Wo lag der LSFV-SH da jemals richtig?

Empfehle dringend die entsprechenden Themen und Äußerungen der Verantwortlichen (GF, Pressereferent) im Forum des LSFV-SH zum DAFV zu Gemüte zu führen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was der GF so abließ damals, ist auch interessant:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=321635&viewfull=1#post321635
> 
> Sie wäre Fachfrau für wichtige fischereiliche Themen _(bis heute kein Schein gemacht)_ und sie wüsste, wie man in Politik und Verwaltung unsere Interessen _(unsre? Wohl kaum die der Angler, vielleicht die vom LSFV-SH, wo sie Ehrenmitglied ist..)_ effizient vertritt_ (siehe Mangel Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit im Dokument obskure Finanzkomission) _
> ...


 
 Lustig finde ich an den Aussagen des dortigen Geschäftsführer, dass die Anglerschaft Schaden nimmt, wenn ein Verband unauffällig und wirkungslos ist. Da man ja jetzt die Kündigung beim DAFV zurücknehmen will, müssen da ja ungeahnte Dinge im Hintergrund passieren! Denn bisher finde ich den Verband unauffällig und wirkungslos. 

Bis zu Deinem Interview in Berlin war ja nicht einmal bei den Anglern im Bundestag etwas von der "Arbeit" des DAFV bemerkt worden. Allerdings ist der Verband ja wirklich nicht ganz wirkungslos- er zerstört auf jeden Fall die Einheit der deutschen Angler und splittet die Landesverbände in mindestens zwei Lager. 

 Eventuell werden aber ja Posten neu besetzt, was nur "Insider" bisher wissen. ..


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Herr R. Vollborn wird aus dem LSFV SH als Geschäftsführer ehrenvoll mit einem 5 stelligen Betrag als Abfindung "entlassen" und übernimmt danach das Amt des DAFV Präsidenten.
Fr Dr. H.-K. übernimmt eine Beratertätigkeit bei Monsanto.

:vik:

Okay...ich geh wieder...arbeiten....  lol


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Herr R. Vollborn wird aus dem LSFV SH als Geschäftsführer ehrenvoll mit einem 5 stelligen Betrag als Abfindung "entlassen" und übernimmt danach das Amt des DAFV Präsidenten.
> Fr Dr. H.-K. übernimmt eine Beratertätigkeit bei Monsanto.
> 
> :vik:


 
 Der ist böse...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Aber gut ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Weiss ja nicht, ob dieser Achim auch bei uns mitliest.

Da ich aber nicht davon ausgehe, dass seine Frage im LSFV-SH-Forum beantwortet wird, mach ich das trotzdem gerne mal hier:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=368922#post368922

Bei im Schnitt ca. 37.500 Zahlern im LSFV-SH, für die an den DAFV Beiträge bezahlt wurden, waren das seit 2013 (Rechtskraft DAFV) bis heute ca. 225.000 Euro für den DAFV (für nix und Nullleistung), welche der LSFV-SH da bezahlte....

Das wäre schon ein Gutteil z. B. des Kaufpreises des Westensees gewesen, oder ca. 45 Tonnen Besatzfische (bei ca. 5 Euro/kg)..

Wären die so honiglos und wackeldackelig (jetzt HV am Sonntag) wieder in den DAFV zu wollen, wären mindestens 2 weitere Jahre (Kündigungsfrist) zu bezahlen, also (ohne geplante Beitragserhöhung) weitere 150.000 Euro..

Mit geplanter Beitragserhöhung 2016 und notwendiger Erhöhung 2017 (Austritte Sachsen und Niedersachsen laut DAFV) *wären es dann insgesamt 262.500 Euro für die Jahre 2016 und 2017* (oder weitere ca. 52,5 Tonnen Besatzfische...)


Hat der LSFV-SH (und alle anderen an den DAFV zahlenden LV) das Geld seiner Mitglieder doch "gut" angelegt beim DAFV, statt was für ihre Zahler zu tun..

Reschpekt ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Irgendwer muss die von Frau Dr. angedachten Umzüge doch bezahlen.
Was glaubst du was so eine adäquate Geschäftsstelle im Zentrum Berlins, "am Wasser gelegen", so kostet!
Da lässt sich dann viel effektiver Nixtun & repräsentativer dazu ...im Sinne der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wenn die organisierten SH-Angelfischer das mehrheitlich zahlen wollen - Frau Dr. ist ja ihr Ehrenmitglied....

So what?

Honig?

oder schlicht:
"Nicht besser verdient"?



PS:
Ich muss mich da drüber lustig machen!

Sorry!

Aber würde man das alles um den LSFV-SH noch ernst nehmen, käme man ja ausm heulen nicht mehr raus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2015)

Pööööhse, aber gut, aus einem Telefonat mit einem im LSFV-SH organisierten Vereinsvorsitzenden:
Nein, das nennt man nicht Headbangen, wenn alte Männer beim Schnitzel heftig mit den Köpfen nicken..

;-))))


PS:
Der Honig hat - zumindest als Soße - auch schon seinen Weg ins LSFV-SH-Forum gefunden :
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=368928#post368928


Mal gucken, obs auch der Wackeldackel schafft ;-))

PPS:
Die Chancen steigen jedenfalls, dass die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel gut mehrheitlich die Vorgaben von GF und Präsidium abnicken werden.

Es werden einige Vereine die gekündigt haben oder gerade dabei sind, schon gar nicht mehr auf der HV morgen dabei sein, da sie eh keinen Sinn drin sehen und so oder so aus dem LSFV-SH raus wollen (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120).

Das dürfte eine ordentliche Mehrheit für GF und Präsidium bei den Wackeldackeln sichern helfen, wenn die Kritiker mit den Füssen statt mit der Stimmkarte abstimmen ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es werden einige Vereine die gekündigt haben oder gerade dabei sind, schon gar nicht mehr auf der HV morgen dabei sein, da sie eh keinen Sinn drin sehen und so oder so aus dem LSFV-SH raus wollen


 
 Was ich allerdings nicht gut finde. Denn solange man noch Mitglied ist, sollte man sein Stimmrecht wahrnehmen und auch seine Unzufriedenheit durch seine Stimme zum Ausdruck bringen!


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das nennt man nicht Headbangen, wenn alte Männer beim Schnitzel heftig mit den Köpfen nicken..
> http://


 
 Och Menno #t
 Ich dachte schon, W.O.A. goes Seniorenheim.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es werden einige Vereine die gekündigt haben oder gerade dabei sind, schon gar nicht mehr auf der HV morgen dabei sein,



 Mal gucken ob sie hierzu genaue Zahlen und Infos zu den Mitgliederzahlen für 2016 auf den Tisch packen! Wäre für eine seriöse Planung (Westenseekauf, Beitragserhöhung etc.) eigentlich unerlässlich.  

 Allerdings würde sich dadurch das Schnitzelmenü verschieben- was sicherlich inakzeptabel ist!


----------



## Eiderhexe (27. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

*Ich glaube, dass man gar nicht gespannt sein muss, *was die „alten Männer“  als Vertreter der Angelvereine in SH  heute denn so abnicken werden. Es bleibt alles, wie es sich gehört, die Infos des Präsidiums beziehen sich auf Nebensächlichkeiten und Zahlen, die man einfach so hört…..vergisst sowieso jeder gleich wieder. #c

  Und da die entscheidende „Schlüsselrolle“ eh der Justiziar  R.V. innehat, (der derzeitige  schwächelnde Präsident hat bis jetzt noch nichts auf die Füße gestellt), wird dieser mit ganzer „Leidenschaft als Verbandsführer“ (2. Geschäftsführer)  gesetzeskonform die „Wortwahl“  benutzen.  So glauben doch wirklich die Verbandstreuen!!! Ich denke nur an Finanzwesen, Haushaltsführung und Finanzverwaltung. Alles klar???;+
Ja, und zum Abschluss der „schmackhaften Zusammenkunft“ #gwird der im Frühjahr 2015 neugewählte Pressereferent, der bekannter weise  jede Menge Vorschusslorbeeren erhalten hat, ( wie ist sein Name noch?) ein „abgesegnetes Statement“ abgeben, wie wundervoll ergebnisreich und zukunftsweisend  diese außerordentliche Versammlung  des LSFV SH doch gewesen ist. 

  Natürlich setzt der LSFV SH seine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV fort, stellen sie doch schließlich die von ihnen vorgeschlagene und  „ihr Ehrenmitglied“ als Präsidenten zur Verfügung!#6

Alles ist….. oder alles wird gut……….:z


----------



## Franky (27. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Naaaaa, wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Darf ich mich auf was blondes barfüßiges freuen oder gewinnt "der Ketzer" tatsächlich ein leckeres "Helles" aus dem Braustübl?


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Franky schrieb:


> Naaaaa, wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Darf ich mich auf was blondes barfüßiges freuen oder gewinnt "der Ketzer" tatsächlich ein leckeres "Helles" aus dem Braustübl?



Franky,

hättest Du jemals erlebt, daß ein Schwabe eine Wette annimmt, wo er evtl. bezahlen müsste :q
Auch wenn Du uns Fischköppe als 'plietsche Jungs' ansiehst, was wir in der Mehrheit ja sind.......:vik:
Aber ich fürchte, daß die alte Geschichte mit Regel + Ausnahme auch hier treffen wird......


----------



## sbho (27. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Den Regeln der Demekratie folgend (Gruß ans Ehrenmitglied Frau Dr.) lassen sichs die im LSFV-SH organisierten Angelfischer doch gefallen, indem sie Vereinsführungen wählen, die sowas augenscheinlich nicht begreifen ..
> 
> Aber vielleicht täuschen wir uns ja alle, und sie geben diesen "netten" Satzungsänderungen mit Entmachtung und Beitragserhöhung doch ne rote Karte??
> ...



Du stehst doch bestimmt bei dieser "semikriminellen Fischerei - Vereinigung" auf der schwarzen Liste ... :r hahaha *LOL* ...... deshalb nehmen die dich vermutlich erst gar nicht auf, zu direkt, viel zu gefährlich für die, weiter so!


----------



## Jose (27. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

warte auf news von wackelköpfen auf der HV...


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Jose schrieb:


> warte auf news von wackelköpfen auf der HV...


 
 Hoffe, Du arme Seele und verzage nicht.


----------



## Tench1959 (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> *
> 
> ...... wird der im Frühjahr 2015 neugewählte Pressereferent, der bekannter weise  jede Menge Vorschusslorbeeren erhalten hat, ( wie ist sein Name noch?) ein „abgesegnetes Statement“ abgeben, wie wundervoll ergebnisreich und zukunftsweisend  diese außerordentliche Versammlung  des LSFV SH doch gewesen ist.
> 
> ……….:z*


*

Und der "alte" Pressereferent Michael Kuhr hätte heute Morgen auch schon ein Statement abgegeben ....

Vom Neuen ist eher nichts zu lesen oder zu hören ..... dabei sind doch genug Themen als "Futter" vorhanden*


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Und der "alte" Pressereferent Michael Kuhr hätte heute Morgen auch schon ein Statement abgegeben ....
> 
> Vom Neuen ist eher nichts zu lesen oder zu hören ..... dabei sind doch genug Themen als "Futter" vorhanden




Möglicherweise hat der Geschäftsführer im Moment keine Zeit, die Texte des neuen Pressereferenten Korrektur zu lesen und freizugeben.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

So Leute, sorry, kann noch nix sagen, war gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs filmen, muss mich erst mal durchackern und dann gucken, wen ich heute oder morgen bez. der HV erreichen kann..


Interessant finde ich aber, dass es die informationshungrigen User hier scheinbar mehr interessiert, ob die Satzungsänderung von Präsidium und lügendem oder inkompetentem GF (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) durchkam?

Oder ob, wenn ja zu welchen Kosten, man im DAFV bleibt?

Jedenfalls interessiert euch das hier mehr als die nicht honigessenden Wackeldackel beim LSFV-SH:
Dort fragt keiner nach in deren Forum .....

;-)))

Sobald ich gesicherte Infos habe, kriegt ihr sie....


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Was haben Verbandsverantwortliche und VW- Manager gemeinsam?

http://www.zeit.de/karriere/2015-09/nein-sagen-job-grenzen-setzen-kollegen-chef


----------



## Darket (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was haben Verbandsverantwortliche und VW- Manager gemeinsam?
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/karriere/2015-09/nein-sagen-job-grenzen-setzen-kollegen-chef



Wie passend, dass sie auch ausgerechnet den Wehrle als alten Angler gefragt haben:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Morgen im Laufe des Tages soll ich detailliertere Infos zur HV bekommen, die ich dann (im erlaubten Umfang durch die Quellen) hier veröffentlichen werde..

Damit sich auch die ein Bild machen können, die nicht nur - sofern es überhaupt mal kommt - den Veröffentlichungen eines "kompetenten" und "der Wahrheit verpflichteten" (sorry für Sarkasmus: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) Haupt- und "Ehren"amtes im LSFV-SH Glauben schenken wollen oder solchen Leuten gar noch vertrauen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Kannst du dann bitte auch auf die Qualität vom Schnitzel eingehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So Leute, sorry, kann noch nix sagen, war gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs filmen, muss mich erst mal durchackern und dann gucken, wen ich heute oder morgen bez. der HV erreichen kann..
> 
> 
> Interessant finde ich aber, dass es die informationshungrigen User hier scheinbar mehr interessiert, ob die Satzungsänderung von Präsidium und lügendem oder inkompetentem GF (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) durchkam?
> ...



Immerhin einen hats mal interessiert - Antwort natürlich keine (hat jemand was anderes erwartet?):
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369051#post369051


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*LSFV-SH - Irre?!?!?*​
Hier der erste Bericht von Teilnehmern, die ich als vertrauenswürdige Quellen kenne.

Die Stimmung auf der Versammlung wurde als angespannt und auch als teilweise "unerfreulich" beschrieben.

Dass es diesmal KEIN Essen gab (nix mit Schnitzel mit Honigsoße), soll auch nicht zur Stimmungsaufheiterung beigetragen haben.
;-))))

*Westensee*
Ein Thema war wieder mal der Westensee, aber nur zur Information, dazu wurden keine weiteren Beschlüsse gefasst.
Wie weit man genau ist, wann das nun abgeschlossen wird, dazu kam auch nichts, was mehr zur Erhellung als bisher beigetragen hätte.

Dafür wurde nun öffentlich, dass der jetzige Besitzer sich weiter Fischereirechte (Stellnetze etc.) für einen gewissen Zeitraum ausbedingt. 

Spannend wurde es dann auch, als es ums einbringen der Rücklagen des LSFV-SH zum Kauf ging, um die Umlage für die Vereine so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Das wollte der Landesverband natürlich nicht (daher wohl auch die gewünschte Satzungsänderung "Finanzwesen"?), argumentiert wurde da auch mit Grunderwerbssteuer etc., die man ja tragen müsse, und deswegen nicht alle Rücklagen einbringen wolle. 

HALLO WACH:
Muss jeder bezahlen, der Immobilien kauft, war das vorher dem kompetenten Haupt- und Ehrenamt im LSFV-SH nicht bekannt?

Und der Beschluss, dass der LSFV-SH seine Rücklagen einzubringen hat, wurde doch klar auf der letzten HV gefasst!!

Und die Delegierten merken IMMER NOCH NICHT; dass der LSFV-SH NIE vorgehabt hatte, seine Rücklagen voll einzubringen, sondern das alles von den in den Vereinen organisierten Angelfischern über die Umlage von den Vereinen zahlen lassen will..
(Ich verkneif mir jetzt jeden Kommentar, um nicht mit deutschem Recht in Konflikt zu kommen)...


*Satzungsänderung*
Die Satzung wurde in Teilen geändert, allerdings nicht wie im ursprünglichen Entwurf des "kompetenten" Hauptamtes vorgesehen.

Z. B. blieb wohl der strittige Punkt ums "Finanzwesen", wie er in der alten Satzung war.

Auch die Punkte, in denen die Mitgliederversammlung oder die Vereine entmachtet werden sollten, wurden wohl einigermaßen entschärft.

So konnte gegen das "kompetente" und "wahrheitsliebende" Haupt- und "Ehren"amt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) wenigstens das Schlimmste  verhindert werden.

*DAFV-Wiedereintritt*
Interessanter wurde es dann beim Thema DAFV.............

Man hat mehrheitlich beschlossen, die Kündigung zurück zu nehmen UND für die Beitragserhöhung von 1 Euro zu stimmen - man würde ja einen Bundesverband brauchen (JA, der Ansicht bin ich ja auch - aber einen guten und kompetenten und eben NICHT diesen DAFV. Siehe Interview Gysi/Korte über kein einbringen des DAFV in den Bundestag, oder die wirklich kompetente Alternativmöglichkeit (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838)). 

Was die kompetenten Delegierten des LSFV-SH mehrheitlich dazu bewogen hat, wieder in einen seit fast 3 Jahren versagenden DAFV eintreten zu wollen und denen auch NOCH MEHR GELD zu geben, das wird das Geheimnis dieser Delegierten bleiben.

Vor allem (da hab ich mich fast am Kaffee verschluckt), *da laut Infos gleichzeitig beschlossen wurde, sofort wieder zu kündigen*, so dass man 2017 wieder raus sein könnte (das wohl auch fast einstimmig, jedenfalls mit großer Mehrheit) .

*Wenn also die Delegierten auf der einen Seite die Kohle ihrer organisierten Angelfischer einem nachgewiesen inkompetenten und größtenteils bei der Interessenvertretung für Angler und Angeln untätigen oder schlicht versagenden DAFV hinter her werfen, diesem DAFV aber auf der anderen Seite so wenig vertrauen, dass sie gleich wieder kündigen, dann sollten die Zahler in den Vereinen des LSFV-SH sich mal anfangen zu überlegen, wen sie da als Delegierte für den Landesverband gewählt haben.*

Vor allem, wenn man sieht, was das bedeuten kann, auch und gerade wie da Kohle verschleudert wird, die man im Land sicher zielführender einbringen könnte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei im Schnitt ca. 37.500 Zahlern im LSFV-SH, für die an den DAFV Beiträge bezahlt wurden, waren das seit 2013 (Rechtskraft DAFV) bis heute ca. 225.000 Euro für den DAFV (für nix und Nullleistung), welche der LSFV-SH da bezahlte....
> 
> Das wäre schon ein Gutteil z. B. des Kaufpreises des Westensees gewesen, oder ca. 45 Tonnen Besatzfische (bei ca. 5 Euro/kg)..
> 
> ...




*Fazit:*
Alles in Allem hat sich meine Meinung von der Kompetenz der Delegierten im LSFV-SH nicht merklich positiv geändert.

Sie haben sich in meinen Augen von ihrem Landesverband und von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Herrn Mau, die für ihren DAFV trommelten, sauber über den Tisch ziehen lassen.

Die habens wirklich nicht besser verdient............

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Hier die offizielle "Darstellung" des kompetenten und wahrheitsliebenden GF oder durch einen Beauftragten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918):
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/151-neuigkeiten-2015/1111-ausserordentliche-hauptversammlung


----------



## Trollhorn (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Laut Newsletter (vorbildlich und schnell informiert, immerhin etwas) wurde die Sache extrem eindeutig abgenickt. Der LSFV-SH bleibt also im DAFV und bezahlt freiwillig mehr Geld für Nichtleistung. Immerhin soll man die Präsidentin samt Gefolgschaft aufgefordert haben doch mal etwas zu leisten...vermutlich um die Kritiker zum Schweigen zu bringen.

Dazu noch eine Drohung von Hans-Dieter Mau (Vizepräsi LAV MeckPom), welcher meinte das ein Untergang des DAFV Entwicklungen herbeiführt welche die Angler garantiert nicht wollen. Ich denke mal Thomas wird dann noch ausführlicher berichten.

Edit sagt: Er kam mir schon zuvor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

Schick mir mal den Newsletter rüber (Redaktion@Anglerboard.de), da bin ich nicht eingetragen (versuche nur seriöse zu abonnieren), den aktuellen kenn ich daher noch nicht.




Trollhorn schrieb:


> Edit sagt: Er kam mir schon zuvor.


Man tut, was man kann ;-))))

PS:
Hier die offizielle "Darstellung" des kompetenten und wahrheitsliebenden GF oder durch einen Beauftragten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918):
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/151-neuigkeiten-2015/1111-ausserordentliche-hauptversammlung


----------



## Trollhorn (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schick mir mal den Newsletter rüber (Redaktion@Anglerboard.de), da bin ich nicht eingetragen (versuche nur seriöse zu abonnieren), den aktuellen kenn ich daher noch nicht.



Da fühl ich mich doch glatt wie ein Spion :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Stimmung auf der Versammlung wurde als angespannt und auch als teilweise "unerfreulich" beschrieben.



Das ist wohl noch freundlich formuliert. Mir wurde gesagt "aggressiv" und "gereizt"...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Westensee*
> Dafür wurde nun öffentlich, dass der jetzige Besitzer sich weiter Fischereirechte (Stellnetze etc.) für einen gewissen Zeitraum ausbedingt.



Da haben wir ja bereits drüber gesprochen und konnten nicht glauben, dass der LSFV das Ding trotzdem durchzieht und die Mitglieder trotzdem kein Veto einlegen. Unglaublich! Die Jäger lachen sich hier oben ins Fäustchen und sagen (Zitat aus einem Gespräch mit einem Mitglied der Kreisjägerschaft Segeberg vom 22.09.2015) "einen geileren Partner kann man für so ein Projekt nicht gewinnen...". Naja, dann wünsche ich dem GF des LSFV heute Abend bei seinem Gespräch mit den Jägern viel Spaß (das habe ich nur geschrieben, quasi als Beleg, dass dieses Gespräch von mir mit einem Jäger stattgefunden hat. Woher wüsste ich sonst von dem anstehenden Treffen heute Abend...? ). Scheint mir eh ein offenes und kameradschaftliches Verhältnis zu sein #6




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der Beschluss, dass der LSFV-SH seine Rücklagen einzubringen hat, wurde doch klar auf der letzten HV gefasst!!


 Was interessiert den organisierten Angelfischer das Geschwätz von gestern...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Delegierten merken IMMER NOCH NICHT; dass der LSFV-SH NIE vorgehabt hatte, seine Rücklagen voll einzubringen, sondern das alles von den in den Vereinen organisierten Angelfischern über die Umlage von den Vereinen zahlen lassen will..


 Und? Wenn die so doof sind und das mit sich machen lassen? 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Satzungsänderung*
> Die Satzung wurde in Teilen geändert, allerdings nicht wie im ursprünglichen Entwurf des "kompetenten" Hauptamtes vorgesehen.



Ist das denn rechtens? Wir hatten hier ja die Diskussion bereits. Ich war der Meinung ja, aber andere sagten, dass eine Änderung des Entwurfes in der HV nicht mehr möglich sei.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAFV-Wiedereintritt*
> Interessanter wurde es dann beim Thema DAFV.............
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du Dich an unser Gespräch letzte Woche erinnern? Als wir darüber diskutierten und alle Möglichkeiten einmal durchspielten? Da haben wir die Situation als absolut abwegig bezeichnet- erneut einfach nur unglaublich, dass die das so machen!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fazit:*
> Alles in Allem hat sich meine Meinung von der Kompetenz der Delegierten im LSFV-SH nicht merklich positiv geändert.


 Nicht merklich positiv? Hallo wach! Die wurden in meinen Augen mehr verarscht als je zuvor (DAFV, Westensee) und haben ihre Mitglieder in den Vereinen einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Weg mit der Kohle! Haut raus Jungs, ich würde als nächstes den Plöner See kaufen. Oder die Ostsee. Was kost die Welt?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die habens wirklich nicht besser verdient............


 Nein, haben die nicht. Wobei der Spott langsam dem Mitleid weicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nicht merklich positiv? Hallo wach!


Ich habe einem der Delegierten, die mich informierten, versprochen, auf allzudeutliche Wortwahl zu verzichten (er hat die Hoffnung, dass doch auch einige der Delegierten dann auch hier lesen, wenn nicht wieder "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" geschrieben wird und sie so gleich "blocken")..

Ich habe zwar angemerkt, dass ich für Angler und nicht für Funktionäre schreibe, aber dann versprochen, das so neutral zu halten, wie es mir möglich wäre, ohne dass ich mich zu sehr verbiegen müsse..

Würde ich schreiben, was ich wirklich denke, wäre das eh nicht mehr von Presse- oder Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt in Deutschland...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Hatte mich ernsthaft schon gewundert...;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

ja gut, aber man kennt Thomas ja und ein bissken zwischen den zeilen lesen sollte schon drin sein...


----------



## Franky (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Oh Mann... Da können wir uns ja fast auf ein unentschieden einigen :m
Mir gefällt dabei ganz besonders der geniale Schachzug, der sofortigen Kündigung nachdem man die Kündigung zurückgenommen hatte. Auf so eine Idee muss man erst einmal kommen. Einfach nur genial! Ich wette, die das ist so genial, dass noch keiner auf diese Genialität gekommen ist. Chapeau!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Franky schrieb:


> Oh Mann... Da können wir uns ja fast auf ein unentschieden einigen :m
> Mir gefällt dabei ganz besonders der geniale Schachzug, der sofortigen Kündigung nachdem man die Kündigung zurückgenommen hatte. Auf so eine Idee muss man erst einmal kommen. Einfach nur genial! Ich wette, die das ist so genial, dass noch keiner auf diese Genialität gekommen ist. Chapeau!


naja, ein weiteres Jahr nicht nur für Nullleistung des DAFV bezahlen, sondern im Gegensatz z. B. zum Rheinischen Fischereiverband, die zwar auch die Kündigung zurücknahmen, aber wenigstens nicht so prügeldumm waren und wenigstens gegen eine Beitragserhöhung stimmen werden, ob man das als "genial" bezeichnen kann?

Das war wohl nur "bauchpinseln" des Ehrenmitgliedes Dr. Happach-Kaan auf Kosten der zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH....

"Genial" kann man das in meinen Augen nur nennen, wenn man damit meint, wie gut hier wieder mal Angler abgezockt wurden für den DAFV durch den Landesverband...


----------



## gründler (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine Drohung von Hans-Dieter Mau (Vizepräsi LAV MeckPom), welcher meinte das ein Untergang des DAFV Entwicklungen herbeiführt welche die Angler garantiert nicht wollen.


 

??????

Die da dann wie folgt aussehen würden?????


Es wird doch schon seit Jahren darauf hingewiesen das jedes Bundesland seine eigenen Fischereigesetze hat und bla bla bla.Das ist in meinen Augen doch nur wieder so ne alte Drosse Gehirnwaschpanikaktion.




Was passiert wenn der BV verschwindet ???? Möchte ich gern mal erläutert haben.

Nix wird passieren!


Ach ja doch,viele LV's und Vereine sparen ne menge Geld und Ärger.


|wavey:


----------



## Trollhorn (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



gründler schrieb:


> ??????
> 
> Die da dann wie folgt aussehen würden?????



Der hat doch nur Angst um seine eigene Position, daher so eine Drohung. Was soll denn schlimmes passieren wenn der DAFV den Bach runter geht? Eventuell entsteht ja ein Verband der tatsächlich mal die Interessen der Angler vertritt *scary*.


----------



## Tench1959 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wenn Herr Mau meint, man müsse Geld in die Hand nehmen, damit man kein Papiertiger bleibt :

wie wäre es denn damit : 1 Geschäftsstelle schließen und die zahnlosen Tiger in den Ruhestand schicken, damit das Jungvolk ( sofern es hier überhaupt Jemanden gibt, der sich das noch antun will ) ranlassen.

Vorstand halbieren und Effizienz erzeugen ..... schon wäre viel Geld intern gespart worden und nicht zu Lasten der allgemeinen Anglerschaft eine Beitragserhöhung durchzuprügeln.

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist der Westensee ja nur in Teilflächen vom Landesverband gepachtet .... und dann noch längerfristige Fischereirechte durch den Verpächter zulassen .......  #q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wie war das mit Bart Simpson im Vorspann immer???

Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....
Ich soll nicht "nichthonigessende Wackeldackel" schreiben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Coool, der kompetente und wahrheitsliebende GF (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) mischt (endlich) wieder in den Diskussionen im Forum vom LSFV-SH mit ;-)

Man prügelt erst die Rückkehr in den DAFV durch, inkl. Zustimmung zur Beitragserhöhung UND FÄNGT DANN ERST AN, sich Gedanken zu machen, was da eigentlich die genauen Ziele sein sollen (und das wohl auch nur auf Druck des KAV-NF):
Siehe:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369111#post369111


Jungejungejungejungejungejunge.........................................................


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Zitat:"Vor allem (da hab ich mich fast am Kaffee verschluckt), da laut Infos gleichzeitig beschlossen wurde, sofort wieder zu kündigen, so dass man 2017 wieder raus sein könnte (das wohl auch fast einstimmig, jedenfalls mit großer Mehrheit) ."

Ich mich auch jetzt.
Was haben die geraucht?

Der Verein ist so lächerlich so lächerlich...|muahah:


----------



## gründler (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wie wir NDS'ler gerade was aufbauen möchte man wohl gerne wissen ))))

Vor einiger Zeit warf man uns noch ganz andere töne vor und nun möchte man gern wissen wie wo warum.....

Manche sollten die nächsten tage mal bißchen auf Ente/Gänse anstehen (Schonzeiten sind bald fast alle auf) oder Angeln gehen das beruhigt und bringt Luft und neue """Ideen"""  inne Köppe.

|wavey:


----------



## Franky (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Um mal meinem Eindruck, den ich da durch die letzten Beiträge gewonnen habe, ein Bildnis zu verpassen... Ich habe das Gefühl, dass nicht der Hund seinen Schwanz jagt, sondern der Schwanz seinen Hund!
Auch die Bibel hatte dafür eine Zeile übrig "sie hüllten sich in seltsame Gewänder und irrten ziellos umher" - und damit meine ich nicht unsere vielseits belächelte Bundeswehr! Die sind im Vergleich zu Verbandlern meiner Meinung nach "harmlos" und nicht im Besitz einer genialen Gefährlichkeit. Oder gefährliche Genialität?!?


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür wurde nun öffentlich, dass der jetzige Besitzer sich weiter Fischereirechte *(Stellnetze etc.)* für einen gewissen Zeitraum ausbedingt.



 Man könnte auch sagen; er ist gut vernetzt.


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich kann das ganze Verbandsgetue irgendwie nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Ist mir zu hoch...oder ich bin zu blöde.

Da ist auf einer HV miese Stimmung, da wird der Verbleib im DAFV mit einer extremen Mehrheit beschlossen...und mit einer extremen Mehrheit sofort die Kündigung für 2017 ausgesprochen.
Da wird nach der Abstimmung pro DAFv eine Arbeitsgruppe erstellt.
Wofür? 
Was will man nun bezwecken?
Gab es diese vor der Fusion nicht?

Sorry, ich check das Ganze nicht mehr...

Ein Kollege meinte die wären Dumm. Sorry....das ist noch harmlos ausgedrückt.

Ich schliesse mich da eher Thomas an...das Wort die Wörter besser nicht aussprechen...könnte böse Enden.


----------



## Tench1959 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was haben die geraucht?



Das möchtest du lieber nicht wissen. Fällt vermutlich unter BTMG.

Honig war es jedenfalls nicht. |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Achja, Franky, ich krieg jetztn Bier ;-))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich beobachte mit Spannung die Personalsituation im DAFV. Mal schauen, ob da nicht bald jemand aus S-H nachrückt...

 Munkeln tut man das ja bereits seit diesem Frühjahr #6...

 Thomas, ich muss noch viel lernen. Nämlich gegen Dich zu wetten, wenn ein Vorgang - wie mit Kündigung zurück nehmen und gleich wieder für das nächste Jahr aussprechen -so abwegig erscheint, dass ein normaler Mensch da nicht drauf kommen kann. Je skurriler die "Lösung" desto größer die Chance auf ein Bier. So viel "Vertrauen" in den LSFV SH hatte nicht einmal ich, dass ich mich getraut habe, auf diese Idee zu wetten. Wahnsinn!

 Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass man an einem Kauf eines Gewässers festhält, wo man dem ansässigen Fischer den Besatz in die Netze wirft. Zweite Chance auf ein Bier verpasst...

 Aber die dritte Chance auf ein Bier nehme ich wahr! Ich wette ein Bier, dass bis zum 31.12.2016 jemand aus dem jetzigen Präsidium/ Geschäftsführung ein offizielles Amt im DAFV übernimmt. Nimmst Du an (ich vermute nicht, nach den letzten Infos, oder)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich bin Schwabe - hab kein Bier zu verschenken ;-)


----------



## Tench1959 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vielleicht sollte es nicht um Bier, sondern um Met gehen. Dort soll ja bekanntlicherweise Honig enthalten sein. 

Und dann den Wetteinsatz nach Kiel als Spende schicken. Ob es hilft, bleibt abzuwarten.

Aber sollte sich eure Vermutung bestätigen, geht das Geeiere über Haushaltswesen, Haushaltsführung, Finanzwesen auf höherer Ebene weiter. Und das bei dort leeren Kassen. Und ohne Werbung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich bin leider auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, zu wetten, dass die die DAFV Kündigung zurücknehmen und sich im Vorfeld überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben! Oder wieso gründen die - besser gesagt der KSV NF - jetzt einen Arbeitskreis um Ziele zu formulieren und Ideen/ Anregungen zu sammeln? Warum haben die gekündigt oder warum haben die die Kündigung zurück genommen? Es hat sich doch nichts (zum positiven!) geändert. Nichts! Gar nichts! Überhaupt nichts! Wieso kann man solche Entscheidungen treffen? Wieso kann man als Delegierter und Verantwortlicher seiner Vereinsmitglieder einem solchen Vorhaben zustimmen? Die Zahlen ab 2016 ja noch mehr. Gerade für Vereine wie die Kanalfreunde Brunsbüttel oder die Wakenitzangler (wenn die dann noch im LSFV sind) macht sich das bemerkbar. Ein Mitglied zahlt dort aktuell 12.- Euro bzw. 13.- Euro/ Jahr. In 2016 mit der Erhöhung und Umlage 21,50 bzw. 22,50 Euro.  Die Wakenitzangler würden mal eben knapp 20.000.- Euro für nix verbrennen. Oder anders ausgedrückt bei 40.000 organisierten Anglern in SH für DAFV, Beitragserhöhung LSFV und Umlage 380.000.- Euro in 2016 "on Top". Ohne Mehrwert (außer die knapp 100 Angler die den Westensee nutzen) Hut ab! Fenster auf und raus mit der Kohle... Da hätte man gut 19 Tonnen Langnese Bienenhonig für kaufen können- da hättest die alle einschmieren (und Federn) können!


----------



## Franky (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Tom - ich sagte doch großzügigerweise: wir einigen uns auf unentschieden, denn so viel Genialität, die in dieser Lösung lag, konnte selbst ich nicht erahnen! :m Darum brauchst Du mir auch keines zu schicken :m


----------



## Tench1959 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

380.000 € on top ..... wird die Rücklage entsprechend geschont für .....??????? Plöner See / Ostsee ???


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> 380.000 € on top ..... wird die Rücklage entsprechend geschont für .....??????? Plöner See / Ostsee ???



irgendeine pfütze wird sich schon finden, oder besser, man baut sich ein schniekes lsfv-sh-headquarter am westensee, aber uuupppsss, ist ja alles nicht so einfach, selbst die windschiefe bretterbude für die ruder darf ja nicht so einfach abgerissen werden...na gut, muß man die on-top-kohle erst mal als honiggeld investieren.
die nächste erhöhung kommt bestimmt und dann auch ein schnieker bunker!


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Franky schrieb:


> denn so viel Genialität, die in dieser Lösung lag, konnte selbst ich nicht erahnen! :m


 
 Und das, obwohl Du schon den Begriff des 'plietschen Bengels' mal ins Spiel brachtest


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> 380.000 € on top ..... wird die Rücklage entsprechend geschont für .....??????? Plöner See / Ostsee ???


 Wie wäre es mit einem repräsentativen Büro in Kiel direkt am Wasser


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich weiss immer noch nicht, was mich mehr schmeisst.
Die Dreistigkeit vom LSFV-SH Haupt- und Ehrenamt, mit der sie die bei ihnen organisierten Angelfischer abzocken für einen unfähigen Bundesverband.

Oder die Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten, die das abnicken.....

Oder die Ignoranz der zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen, die nicht ihre Delegierten mit Schimpf und Schande davon jagen für solches Stimmverhalten und die brav weiter zahlen...

Muss ich noch drüber sinnieren........


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Dem Folgenden aus einem anderen Thread brauche ich wohl nix mehr hinzu zu fügen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und natürlich bringt der DAFV auch gleich die "Erfolgsmeldung" über die Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten im LSFV-SH, dass die nicht nur für 2016 weiterzahlen wollen, sondern auch noch die Erhöhung mittragen.
> 
> Und so, wie auch in der öffentlichen Stellungnahme des LSFV-SH "vergessen" wurde darauf hinzuweisen, dass es einen Beschluss gibt, dass der LSFV-SH gleich wieder kündigt, um 2017 raus sein zu können (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4411036#post4411036), hat dies natürlich auch der DAFV "vergessen" zu erwähnen (für mich ist das Vorenthalten solcher grundlegenden Infos seitens Verantwortlicher auch schon als Lüge zu sehen):
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss immer noch nicht, was mich mehr schmeisst.
> Die Dreistigkeit vom LSFV-SH Haupt- und Ehrenamt, mit der sie die bei ihnen organisierten Angelfischer abzocken für einen unfähigen Bundesverband.
> 
> Oder die Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten, die das abnicken.....
> ...



Du weisst doch...Jeder bekommt das was er verdient.

Die da oben zwischen den Meeren muss wohl der Wind das Gehirn weggeblasen haben.


----------



## Herbert60 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Bin gerade mal hier reingeschneit. |bla:|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Irgend wie hab ich den eindruck das bei euch gerade eine Welt zusammenbricht. Die Welt die ihr euch hier aufgebaut habt scheint in Schl.Holst. eine ganz andere zu sein. Icke kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Dieligierten sich von ihren Dierigenten so an der Nase rumführn lassen wie ihr es hier schreibt. Die Dieligierten scheinen dem LSFV-SH mehr zu trauen als euch. So viele können sich doch nicht irren. Bin mal gespannt wer am Ende recht hat. 

Wenn man hier liest dann scheinen die da oben im Norden zu spinnen #d Aber die Beschlüsse sehen da ganz anders aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Herbert60 schrieb:


> Irgend wie hab ich den eindruck das bei euch gerade eine Welt zusammenbricht.


Nö, haben wir doch so vorhergesagt (ich sogar drauf gewettet) - zu wenig Honig beim LSFV-SH - war also (zumindest mir) klar ..

:q:q:q

Nicht honigessende Wackeldackel (Delegierte und Funktionäre stimmen da ja ab, keine Angler)...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Warten wir mal ab, wenn die Vereine die Beiträge für 2016 abbuchen...


----------



## Jose (29. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Herbert60 schrieb:


> ...So viele können sich doch nicht irren...



sagt man ja auch von den fliegen


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Netz vergisst ja nix, da können die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel vom LSFV-SH (ausser die wenigen, welche clever genug waren, gegen den DAFV zu stimmen natürlich) dann auch in Jahrzehnten noch ihr Versagen nachlesen ;-))




Nicht nur SH'ler, meine Spitzenkräfte sind auch nicht besser, nur anders .........#q#q#q#q

tight lines 
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
*DAFV und LSFV-SH: 
Desinformation, Lüge durch verschweigen oder Inkompetenz?​*Ich bezeichne die Jungs vom KAV-Nordfriesland* AUSDRÜCKLICH NICHT* als nichthonigessende Wackeldackel, siehe deren News "Satzungsänderung des LSFV SH und Mitgliedschaft im DAFV":
http://www.kav-nf.de/

Wo auch bestätigt wird, dass quasi sofort wieder beim DAFV gekündigt wird, wie wir es berichtet hatten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4411036#post4411036).

Was sowohl das "kompetente" und "wahrheitsliebende" Haupt- und "Ehren"amt im LSFV-SH wie auch des DAFV in ihren Veröffentlichungen ja "vergessen" hatten.

Die stellen es dar, als ob dem DAFV großes Vertrauen ausgesprochen worden wäre. 

*Würde man aber einem solchen DAFV vertrauen, müsste man ja nicht gleich wieder kündigen.*

Dass man selbst seitens der abnickenden Delegierten  im LSFV-SH so viel Mißtrauen hat gegen die "Arbeit" des DAFV hat (zu Recht, wenn man deren Tun seit Rechtskraft anschaut) macht es umso unverständlicher, dass dem DAFV von den Delegierten vom Geld der im LSFV-SH organisierten Angelfischer noch mal ein Extrazuschlag "genehmigt" wurde und für die Beitragserhöhung gestimmt werden soll - wie soll nur mehr Kohle bei gleichem Personal und gleicher sich bisher als unfähig erwiesener Struktur im DAFV etwas verbessern??

Wenn ich in jemanden Geld investiere, muss ich ZUERST dessen Arbeit vertrauen.

*Die Delegierten und das kompetente und wahrheitsliebende Haupt- und "Ehren"amt im LSFV-SH hauen dagegen zuerst mehr Geld ihrer Zahler für den DAFV raus, um dann "voller Vertrauen" gleich wieder zu kündigen.*

Und stellen das dann als "Vertrauensbeweis" in den DAFV dar.....

Und verklausulieren die sofortige, erneute Kündigung als 
*LSFV-SH* (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=):
"eine positive Entwicklung wäre Voraussetzung zum Verbleib"
und *DAFV* (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes) :
" die Entwicklung im Dachverband bis zum kommenden Jahr zu evaluieren und dann zu entscheiden"

*Nein - die wollen laut Beschluss sofort wieder kündigen*, um das "volle Vertrauen" zu zeigen!!

*Was ich persönlich MINDESTENS für gezielte Desinformation der nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel bei den organisierten Angelfischern in Bund und Land - sowie der Öffentlichkeit allgemein - seitens des LSFV-SH und des DAFV halte*.

Angler sind ja durch uns informiert und lassen sich da nicht so leicht täuschen....

Wie man auch beim KAV-NF sieht bei deren Veröffentlichung zum LSFV-SH ( http://www.kav-nf.de/ ):


> Dass man seinem eigenen Beschluss nicht so recht traut, macht ein zweiter Beschluss deutlich:
> Man will "vorsichtshalber" bzw. "vorsorglich" die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV zum 31.12.2016 kündigen, falls dieser nicht endlich seinen satzgemäßen Aufgaben nachkommt.
> Zu verstehen ist diese Beschlussfassung nicht für jeden.



Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und natürlich bringt der DAFV auch gleich die "Erfolgsmeldung" über die Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten im LSFV-SH, dass die nicht nur für 2016 weiterzahlen wollen, sondern auch noch die Erhöhung mittragen.
> 
> Und so, wie auch in der öffentlichen Stellungnahme des LSFV-SH "vergessen" wurde darauf hinzuweisen, dass es einen Beschluss gibt, dass der LSFV-SH gleich wieder kündigt, um 2017 raus sein zu können (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4411036#post4411036), hat dies natürlich auch der DAFV "vergessen" zu erwähnen (für mich ist das Vorenthalten solcher grundlegenden Infos seitens Verantwortlicher auch schon als Lüge zu sehen):
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Beim einen oder anderen Fischkopp (ausser denen vom KAV-NF) scheint doch auch ein Tropfen Honig angekommen zu sein:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369228#post369228

;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Hast du eine Ahnung,wer da mit AB Störenfried gemeint sein könnte?
[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Du nicht?
;-))))


----------



## Blindfischer (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr euch so aufregt,

Morgengaben beim Wechsel in "Spitzenämter" sind in der Politik doch normal, zahlt normal der Steuerbürger. Hier halt das Vereinsmitglied.

Mich hat das davor bewahrt wieder in SH einzutreten, war ich eigentlich gerade dabei, zum Glück noch nicht unterschrieben 
Da zahl ich lieber die Karte beim Fischer.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ist eigentlich der Naturschutzverband LSFV-SH beim 21. Naturschutztag "Wildnis in der Kulturlandschaft?" am Donnerstag, dem 08. Oktober 2015 um 09:30Uhr, im Hohen Arsenal des Kulturzentrums Rendsburg, Arsenalstraße 2, 24768 Rendsburg, vom Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume, mit Vorträgen präsent?

Oder überlassen sie auch da wieder richtigen Naturschützern das Feld (wie beim NSG Behrensdorf etc.)?

Ich hab da jedenfalls nix gefunden im Programm..

Weiss einer von den SHlern hier evtl. mehr darüber?


----------



## Eiderhexe (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ob die Vertretung des LSFV SH (wer denn überhaupt, die Geschäftsführung oder evtl. sogar der zuständige *Vize-Präsident für* *Umwelt- und Tierschutz?)* dort hingeht, oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um......sie bewirken nichts! #q
Die Gebiets-Betreuung des NSG Kudensee in Dithmarschen erfolgt meines Wissens nach, *ausnahmsweise* durch die Jägerschaft sowie durch einen Vertreter des LSFV SH.|bigeyes

Es interessiert die sogenannte Landesvertretung der organisierten Anglerschaft nicht im geringsten, wie es z.B. um den Zustand der Wasserqualität des größten Flusses des Landes, die "Eider" bestellt ist. Als Beispiel war im Monat August 15 der Sauerstoffgehalt bis unter 2 mg/ l Wasser gesunken. Nachzulesen in der DLZ vom 01.09.2015. Die Problematik wird sehr anschaulich in einem Leserbrief von Herrn Fr. Haalck, ebenfalls in der DLZ v. 08.09.2015 dargestellt.
Die "Eider-Vereine" wurden vom LSFV SH schon immer völlig *"alleine" *gelassen. #d

Es gibt nur wenige, die sich um diese Thematik "Natur und Gewässerschutz" während ihrer Amtszeit gekümmert haben, der ehemalige KSFV-Vorsitzende von Dithmarschen H.E. und der KAV-NF.:vik:

Die Mitteleider von Rendsburg bis Tönning ist ja kein LSFV-Pachtgewässer!!!|kopfkrat

Dieses zum anerkannten Naturschutzverband LSFV SH!!!|uhoh:

Grüße von der Eiderhexe


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Die "Eider-Vereine" wurden vom LSFV SH schon immer völlig *"alleine" *gelassen. #d
> 
> 
> Die Mitteleider von Rendsburg bis Tönning ist ja kein LSFV-Pachtgewässer!!!|kopfkrat


 #6
tja und wie viele leute angeln da im vergleich zum w(b)estensee...


----------



## Eiderhexe (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> #6
> tja und wie viele leute angeln da im vergleich zum w(b)estensee...



Ein vielfaches mehr, genaue Zahlen hat sicherlich der Geschäftsführer der Fischereigenossenschaft Mitteleider..... www.fischerei-mitteleider.de


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Ein vielfaches mehr, genaue Zahlen hat sicherlich der Geschäftsführer der Fischereigenossenschaft Mitteleider..... www.fischerei-mitteleider.de


genau, einfach nur traurig das verbändchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Hat Honig gefunden:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-am-15-09-2015&p=369766&viewfull=1#post369766

Sucht noch:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-am-15-09-2015&p=369767&viewfull=1#post369767

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sucht noch:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21876-Au%DFerordentliche-Hauptversammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369767&viewfull=1#post369767
> 
> :q:q:q:q


 
 Der würde den Topf nicht finden, wenn der direkt vor ihm stehen würde!


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Und ich fürchte, es gibt zu wenig Honig auf der Welt...


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Franky schrieb:


> Und ich fürchte, es gibt zu wenig Honig auf der Welt...



Franky,

sieh es doch mal aus anderer Sicht.
Erst Monsanto-Lobby, dann Ehrenpräsi im LSFV-SH.

Da könnte man sagen : 2 Bienen mit einer Klappe :m

Alles richtig gemacht. ( Aus wessen persönlicher Sicht auch immer... )


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

ja nu aber, immer noch kein Honig, aber Schlösschen ;-)
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369832#post369832


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Die Art des GF und einiger User, kannte ich bis dato nur von Hilflosen Politikern samt Lakaien in Rechte beschneidenden Systemen.

Wenns argumentativ eng wurde,verbat man sich da auch immer eine Einmischung in innere Angelegenheiten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Der Brüller des Jahres! Keine Antworten, aber unangenehme Themen dichtmachen. So viel zum Thema "wir nehmen die Basis mit ins Boot". 

Nein, auf einem hohen Ross sitzend und von einer Alleinherrschaft träumend- der wird tief fallen. Irgendwann!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

reeeecht euch doch net uff, mich wundert nur, dass es solange gedauert hat ......

Freie Stimmen für Anglerschutz wirds trotz nicht anglerfreundlicher Verbanditen immer weiter geben...

Die Saat ist gesät .....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema "wir nehmen die Basis mit ins Boot".



Macht man doch.

Solange es genug freiwillige Rudersklaven gibt,kann man  Meuterungsbereite aussen vor lassen.

Noch..[emoji6]


----------



## degl (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

So wie ich das lese sind Fragen weiterhin erwünscht:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=369835#post369835

mal sehen wie es weiter geht...........

gruß degl


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Naja, für das Thema ist es besser so. 
War doch schon eh zerschossen und Offtopic.

Es gibt halt Menschen die auch Hinterfragen, anderen reicht die Oberflächlichkeit.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



degl schrieb:


> So wie ich das lese sind Fragen weiterhin erwünscht:
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=369835#post369835
> 
> ...



Wie es weiter geht?
Wie immer. Sachlich gestellte Fragen und Anmerkungen werden in kurzer Zeit von den üblichen Diskutanten zerschossen etc..
Werden die Fragen unangenehm kommt die Sache mit der Werbung, User aus dem AB etc.

Fragen werden im Politiker Stil beantwortet.

Als aufmerksamer Leser des LSFV SH- Forum müsste einem dies doch aufgefallen sein.


----------



## degl (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie es weiter geht?
> Wie immer. Sachlich gestellte Fragen und Anmerkungen werden in kurzer Zeit von den üblichen Diskutanten zerschossen etc..
> Werden die Fragen unangenehm kommt die Sache mit der Werbung, User aus dem AB etc.
> 
> ...



Na ja........als "aufmerksamer Leser des LSFV-SH-Forums" ist mir auch aufgefallen, das die "Diskusionskultur".............auch dort in einigen Fällen aus den Fugen geraten ist....hab mich ja entsprechend geäussert

Finde, das man bei allen "Gegensätzlichkeiten" noch in der Lage sein sollte, ein Bierchen miteinander zu trinken.

gruß degl

P.s. es ist wohl derzeit so, das alle Sportverbände in dieser Zeit "Krisengeschüttelt" sind.......|rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



degl schrieb:


> So wie ich das lese sind Fragen weiterhin erwünscht:
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=369835#post369835
> 
> ...



Wird man sicherlich anhand der Beantwortung Deiner Frage bzgl. der Kündigung in Kürze erfahren.


----------



## GandRalf (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Da die Frage in dem Thread nicht zum Thema passt, wird sie -zumindest dort- wohl nicht beantwortet werden. -Wetten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



degl schrieb:


> P.s. es ist wohl derzeit so, das alle Sportverbände in dieser Zeit "Krisengeschüttelt" sind.......|rolleyes



Mein Mitleid hält sich in sehr engen Grenzen.

Wer durch Hinterzimmerpolitik und Mauscheleien in Erklärungsnöte gerät,hat die Krise eigenhändig und fahrlässig herbeigeschüttelt.

Auf solche Sport"kameraden" kann ich bei Angelverbänden wie auch beim runden Leder gerne verzichten.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Art des GF und einiger User, kannte ich bis dato nur von Hilflosen Politikern samt Lakaien in Rechte beschneidenden Systemen.


Ich schau da nur selten rein, muss aber sagen,
bei dem Diskussionsstil + dem OT von allen Seiten wäre sicherlich auch hier ein Mod tätig geworden; geht gar nicht.

Ich finde es ausgesprochen gut, wenn ein LV überhaupt ein Forum betreibt.
Wenn dies wiederum nicht für Diskussionen da sein darf, der Verband selbst sich nur mit Schönwettergequatsche & Platitüden beteiligt und alles Wichtige doch nur wieder woanders erfragt/besprochen werden darf, ist so eine Plattform nur ein Abziehbild eines Forums.

Und die Dackel, die eifrig für "die Obrigkeit" schreiben _(damit meine ich  nicht alle, die die Verbandsmeinung vertreten, das ist ja legitim, aber ganz bestimmte Blockwarte, die offensichtlich dafür Streicheleinheiten erwarten)_ entlarven sich durch ihre peinlichen Postings schon von ganz allein als ganz stumpfe, nicht ansatzweise ernst zunehmende Abnicker.


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich schau da nur selten rein, muss aber sagen, bei dem Diskussionsstil + dem OT von allen Seiten wäre sicherlich auch hier ein Mod tätig geworden; geht gar nicht.


in der tat, in meinen augen das hauptproblem in dem forum, fehlende moderatoren, bzw. solche, die ihre aufgabe dort, warum auch immer, etwas vernachlässigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Richtig,nur schien mir da der Diskussionsverlauf inkl.OT Kram für die übl.Verdächtigen DAS gefundene Fressen zum Nichtbeantworten heikler Fragen zu sein.

Und das nicht zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Weitermauscheln in SH?​*
Den Beschluss, gleich wieder zu kündigen, um Ende 2016 über den endgültigen Verbleib im DAFV entscheiden zu können, gab es ja nach Meinung der Teilnehmer an der Sitzung des LSFV-SH und das  wurde so auch vom GF  bestätigt auf die Frage, ob Kündigung beim  DAFV zurückgenommen wurde,* um sie für 2017 erneut auszusprechen*:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=369837&viewfull=1#post369837

Auf der Sitzung des LV Weser-Ems (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308417) sagte hingegen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan laut Teilnehmern auf Anmerkungen/Fragen zur erneuten Kündigung vom LSFV-SH , dass der LSFV-SH nicht vorsorglich für 2017 wieder gekündigt hat oder kündigen will. 
Ansprachen/Aussagen dieser Art hätte Sie vehement bestritten! 

Wenn ich SHler wäre, würde ich mal gaaaaanz vorsichtig nachfragen, ob  der LSFV-SH nun nach Beschlusslage wieder beim DAFV gekündigt oder wann sie das zu tun gedenken, da dies ja noch dieses Jahr geschehen muss, um 2017 überhaupt raus sein zu können..

Ich würde NIE behaupten, dass hier der Verband aus SH seine Mitglieder bewusst behumpsen würde - das mit der sofort erneuten Kündigung hat entweder Frau Dr. H-K einfach trotz ihrer Anwesenheit auf der Sitzung in SH nicht mitbekommen, vielleicht wurde es ihr auch nur nicht erklärt, dass gleich wieder gekündigt werden soll, oder der LSFV-SH hat halt bis jetzt irgendwie vergessen, gleich wieder zu kündigen..

Ich würde auch NIE behaupten, dass Frau Dr. H-K auf der Weser-Ems-Versammlung  bewusst gelogen hätte diesbezüglich - es ist eben ihre Art der Kompetenz.

Wenngleich natürlich ein verstreichen/"vergessen" dieses Termines (Kündigung spätestens zum 31.12.2015) bedeuten würde, dass der LSFV-SH nicht vor 2018 rauskann!

Und dass die treuen Abnicker vom LSFV-SH so ihrem Ehrenmitglied Frau Dr. H-K einmal mehr die Haut beim DAFV gerettet hätten, wenn auch dann gegen den eigenen Beschluss der HV...

Man hörte auch, dass sie noch einen Juristen/Anwalt einstellen/einbeziehen wolle beim DAFV, von der nun abgezockten Mehrkohle - das muss ja nix mit SH zu tun haben, nur so ne Anmerkung..

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Nach Veröffentlichung unseres Artikels wurde bestätigt, dass der LSFV-SH nicht wieder gekündigt hat:
*Bestätigung durch den GF.*

Trotz eindeutigem Beschluss auf der HV des LSFV-SH (und, siehe oben, Bestätigung durch den GF) wurde bis dato nicht wieder beim DAFV gekündigt:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=370082#post370082


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *Weitermauscheln in SH?​*
> Den Beschluss, gleich wieder zu kündigen, um Ende 2016 über den endgültigen Verbleib im DAFV entscheiden zu können, gab es ja nach Meinung der Teilnehmer an der Sitzung des LSFV-SH und das  wurde so auch vom GF  bestätigt auf die Frage, ob Kündigung beim  DAFV zurückgenommen wurde,* um sie für 2017 erneut auszusprechen*:
> ...





*Bestätigung durch den GF.*

Trotz eindeutigem Beschluss auf der HV des LSFV-SH (und, siehe oben, Bestätigung durch den GF) wurde bis dato nicht wieder beim DAFV gekündigt:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=370082#post370082


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

PS:
Ich würde fast ne Wette anbieten, dass es den nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeln im LSFV-SH auch egal wäre, wenn ihr Verband entgegen dem klaren Beschluss der eigenen HV doch nicht kündigen würde beim DAFV.

Die nicken mehrheitlich doch scheinbar eh alles ab, was von oben kommt.

Egal wie abstrus es ist (wie z. B. Kündigung zurücknehmen, gleich noch ne Beitragserhöhung drauf satteln, um zu beschliessen gleich wieder zu kündigen, weil man denen im DAFV zwar Geld der organisierten Angelfischer hinterherschmeisst, aber denen im DAFV wohl nicht traut oder sonst keine Mehrheit für den Verbleib bekommen hätte)..

Jemand dagegen halten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hörte auch, dass sie noch einen Juristen/Anwalt einstellen/einbeziehen wolle beim DAFV, von der nun abgezockten Mehrkohle - das muss ja nix mit SH zu tun haben, nur so ne Anmerkung..



Ne, das muss nichts mit SH zu tun haben, kann aber...

Zumindest ist es wichtig, dass viele an Bord bleiben, damit man so einen Juristen bezahlen kann. Da dieser sicherlich keinen Zeitvertrag erhalten wird, ist es umso wichtiger, auch nach 2016 noch viele, viele Zahler zu haben. Nicht das man diesen Posten in einem Bundesverband (hört sich doch ganz gut an "Leitender Jurist im Deutschen Angelfischer Verband", eventuell ja sogar Mitglied der Geschäftsführung) schnell wieder verliert, weil keine Kohle mehr da ist. Da man ja sicherlich keinen Arbeitslosen von der Straße holen wird, müsste dieser ja seinen jetzigen Job unter Umständen aufgeben. Da benötigt man Sicherheiten. Oder man nimmt einfach eine Rechtsanwalt, der sich mit seiner Kanzlei auf Fischereirecht und Vereinsrecht spezialisiert hat. So einen gibt es bestimmt irgendwo. Der kann das dann nebenbei machen und sich ein paar Euro dazu verdienen. Auch dann wäre die Zahl der Beitragszahler im DAFV wichtig. Denn damit steigt bestimmt auch sein Einkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> ...




Hat eigentlich jemand Kenntnis davon, ob der LSFV-SH inzwischen den Beschluss seiner HV umgesetzt hat und beim DAFV wieder gekündigt?

Man sieht und liest da sowenig momentan wie vom "Fortschritt" beim Erwerb des Westensees ....

Oder lassen die das stillschweigend unter den Tisch fallen oder machen es zuspät, so dass sie auf jeden Fall noch 2017 zahlen "dürfen" für den DAFV?

Da das die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel eh kaum interessieren dürfte (die bejubeln ja eh alles, was der LSFV-SH macht) und der DAFV ja noch nie seine Mitglieder über Kündigungen informierte, frage ich halt hier mal nach, ob einer von euch was mitbekommen hat, ob der Beschluss schon umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Meinst Du, die wären ehrlich so dummdreist, das bis zum Jahreswechsel auszusitzen? Auf den Großteil ihrer stumpf und dumpf abnickenden kritikfreien Delegierten könnten sie sich ja eigentlich verlassen, aber es gibt doch auch einzelne denkende (und dazu auch fähige) Kreisverbände in S-H. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Würdest Du dagegen wetten?


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ach Leute, lasst uns doch erst Weihnachten feiern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Kenntnis davon, ob der LSFV-SH inzwischen den Beschluss seiner HV umgesetzt hat und beim DAFV wieder gekündigt?


 
Der DAFV schreibt dazu, der LSFV-SH bleibe Mitglied:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes

Zitat:
[edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder Texte, Bilder, Grafiken]


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würdest Du dagegen wetten?


Nö,
mir sind da so komische Gerüchte zu Ohren gekommen, es sollen irgendwo Leute rumgeistern, die für 'nen Posten beim Bundesverband auch ihre eigene Mutter verkaufen würden. Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass da in deisem Zusammenhang was dran ist und Menschen tatsächlich so sein können, wie uns das so genannte Reality-TV immer weismachen will, aber so sicher, dass ich wetten würde, kann man in solchen Dingen nie sein. (wie man ja auch bei der FIFA und beim DFB zur Zeit sieht)
Manche Leute tun für (fremdes) Geld einfach alles.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der DAFV schreibt dazu, der LSFV-SH bleibe Mitglied:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes


Der DAFV schreibt viel, wenn der Tag lang ist....

Der LSFV-SH ja auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Bestätigung durch den GF.*
> 
> Trotz eindeutigem Beschluss auf der HV des LSFV-SH (und, siehe oben, Bestätigung durch den GF) wurde bis dato nicht wieder beim DAFV gekündigt:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=370082#post370082



Einer lügt also schon mal oder alle be********n ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Den einen oder anderen "Querulanten", der genügend Honig abgekriegt hat und der konkrete Fragen stellt und was wissen will, den gibts selbst beim LSFV-SH (noch - wer weiss, wann der aus dem Verband geschmissen wird ;-)):
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371392#post371392


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Meine Meinung dazu: die werden nicht kündigen und es wird niemand dort den Mund aufmachen! Die kuschen doch alle vor denen aus Kiel. Ist ja auch nicht das Geld von den Vereinen oder Verbänden, sondern die Kohle der Mitglieder. Die Mitglieder werden auch zahlen und alles bleibt beim alten. Was kümmert es eine Deutsche Eiche, wenn sich ein Wildschwein an ihr wetzt? 

Beim Wildschein sind wir ja in der Nähe der Jäger. Da fällt mir gerade was beim Thema Jäger ein.

Die Angler zahlen sicherlich auch noch die Umlage für den Westensee am 01.Januar, obwohl der Kauf (wie mir gerade ein Jäger heute beim Fußball erzählte) nicht zustande kommt... 

Es soll ja Leute geben, die ihre persönlichen Interessen allen anderem überordnen. Sicherlich kann man dann so ein Kartenhaus auch viele, viele Jahre - gerade gegenüber geistig beschränkten Weggefährten - aufrecht halten, aber wenn es dann zu wanken beginnt, gibt es einen riesigen Knall und es entsteht ein Strudel, der viele andere mit in die Tiefe reißt. Gerade im Verbandswesen (z.B. FIFA) gibt es ja hierfür einige aktuelle Beispiele. Auf dem Weg nach oben werden Querulanten mundtot gemacht. Doch die Querulanten geraten nicht in den Strudel und winken von oben, wenn es die anderen in die Tiefe zieht. Allerdings müssen die dann aus Ruinen etwas neues aufbauen- und das wo dann alles Vertrauen aufgebraucht ist. 

Frau Dr. schreibt doch deutlich, dass Ende 2016 über einen endgültigen Verbleib des LSFV SH im DAFV abgestimmt werden soll. Eventuell gibt es ja eine solche Absprache und der Mitgliederbeschluss ist zweitrangig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu: die werden nicht kündigen und es wird niemand dort den Mund aufmachen! Die kuschen doch alle vor denen aus Kiel.


Würde nicht dagegen wetten............................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den einen oder anderen "Querulanten", der genügend Honig abgekriegt hat und der konkrete Fragen stellt und was wissen will, den gibts selbst beim LSFV-SH (noch - wer weiss, wann der aus dem Verband geschmissen wird ;-)):
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371392#post371392


 
Der Beitrag steht jetzt seit 3 Tagen im Forum, ohne dass es dazu eine Antwort gibt. Ich habe da so eine Vermutung. Keine Antwort ist ja manchmal auch eine Antwort.

Welche juristischen Konsequenzen kann es eigentlich für den Verbandsvorsitzenden / den Verband haben, wenn er einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung vorsätzlich nicht ausführt, vor allem wenn das finanzielle Auswirkungen auf Vereinsmitglieder hat?


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Beitrag steht jetzt seit 3 Tagen im Forum, ohne dass es dazu eine Antwort gibt. Ich habe da so eine Vermutung. Keine Antwort ist ja manchmal auch eine Antwort.
> 
> Welche juristischen Konsequenzen kann es eigentlich für den Verbandsvorsitzenden / den Verband haben, wenn er einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung vorsätzlich nicht ausführt, vor allem wenn das finanzielle Auswirkungen auf Vereinsmitglieder hat?



Meines Wissens..: persönliche Haftung mit dem privaten Vermögen.

Vorausgesetzt es tritt ein Schaden ein, welcher eigentlich der zu zahlende DAFV Beitrag wäre.


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

... und der sollte meiner Auffassung nach in dem Moment eintreten, wenn der Mitgliederbeschluss eigenmächtig und damit grob fahrlässig vom Vorstand nicht umgesetzt wird. Heisst das dann nicht auch "Veruntreuung"? Bin mir nicht sicher...


----------



## Wizard2 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

wahrscheinlich eine Absprache vom Bundesverband mit dem lfv-sh, 
sonst wäre die Abstimmung von Weser Ems evtl. auch anders ausgegangen. anscheinend können da doch welche fleißig werden 
wenn das eigene thrönchen wackelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



> Welche juristischen Konsequenzen kann es eigentlich für den Verbandsvorsitzenden / den Verband haben, wenn er einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung vorsätzlich nicht ausführt, vor allem wenn das finanzielle Auswirkungen auf Vereinsmitglieder hat?


Egal wie:
Es müsste zuerst mal jemand klagen (auch bei Veruntreuung etc. wäre das ja ne privatrechtliche Geschichte wie auch beim Nichteinhalten von Beschlüssen), und wer von den nichthonigessenden, abnickenden Wackeldackeln da im LSFV-SH soll da genügend Kenntnisse, Rückgrat oder Anstand haben, um sowas durchzuziehen?

Da die so "helle" zu sein scheinen, würden die wahrscheinlich, sollte es "vergessen" werden zu kündigen, auf der nächsten HV das auch noch gut heissen und abnicken..

Die lassen sich doch eh alles gefallen, was aus Kiel kommt..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal wie:
> Es müsste zuerst mal jemand klagen (auch bei Veruntreuung etc. wäre das ja ne privatrechtliche Geschichte wie auch beim Nichteinhalten von Beschlüssen), und wer von den nichthonigessenden, abnickenden Wackeldackeln da im LSFV-SH soll da genügend Kenntnisse, Rückgrat oder Anstand haben, um sowas durchzuziehen?
> 
> Da die so "helle" zu sein scheinen, würden die wahrscheinlich, sollte es "vergessen" werden zu kündigen, auf der nächsten HV das auch noch gut heissen und abnicken..
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle Vereine dort oben von Deppen geführt werden bzw. in Mehrzahl Deppen als Mitglieder haben. Da genügt ja einer mit Arsch in der Hose. Und irgendwer hat ja auf der Hauptversammlung den Austritt durchgesetzt. In Bayern würde das jedenfalls nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

In Bayern haben auch schon ganz andere Dinge funktioniert und wurden abgenickt.....

Da das aber hier nicht das Thema ist, zu Deiner Anmerkung:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle Vereine dort oben von Deppen geführt werden bzw. in Mehrzahl Deppen als Mitglieder haben.


Kannst Du mir für die Vorgänge dann bitte nen anderen, plausibl(er)en Grund nennen?

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass auch kritischere schon intern auch gesagt haben, sie finden das im LSFV zwar zum Koxxxx, werden aber nicht alleine den bösen Buben spielen, sondern halt weiter abnicken..

Im LSFV-Forum hat sich immerhin nach Tagen nun noch ein zweiter getraut, zu fragen ;-)))
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371480#post371480

Der Austritt ausm DAFV wurde damals ja wohl eh nur simuliert, um die Kohle für den Kauf Westensee von den Vereinen zu kriegen (der ja augenscheinlich auch nix wird - mal sehen, ob die Vereine die Umlage trotzdem zahlen....)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369832#post369832

Da guck an - damit hat Frau Dr. zumindest nicht so ganz die Wahrheit gesagt (bei Weser-Ems), als sie behauptete, SH würde nicht wieder kündigen...

Bleibt spannend.
;-))))


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?21876-Au%DFerordentliche-Hauptversammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369832#post369832
> 
> Da guck an - damit hat Frau Dr. zumindest nicht so ganz die Wahrheit gesagt (bei Weser-Ems), als sie behauptete, SH würde nicht wieder kündigen...
> 
> ...



Geh mal von aus, ds SH kündigt. Bei der Sachlage denke ich machen Sie sich persönlich haftbar, wenn Sie nicht kündigen. Hönig kann ja bei der nächten HV gereicht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

******** - war falscher Link, hier der richtige:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371482#post371482

Sorry für Fehler!!

Meine Meinung:
Wenn die doch kündigen noch, haben die sich nur so lange Zeit gelassen, dass Frau Dr. das auf den Versammlungen bei Weser-Ems etc. behaupten konnte und ihre Jubelmeldung nicht widerrufen musste:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes

Und sollte wohl eigentlich nicht auch jetzt noch vor der Hamburger Versammlung bekannt werden...

In meinen Augen ist das:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

In Schleswig-Holstein beginnt ja bald die Grippewelle- mal schauen ob es nicht den Ein oder Anderen Notar oder Postboten erwischt und Termine nicht gehalten werden können... 

Die Frage ist doch ganz einfach. Warum wird mit der Kündigung so lange gewartet? Der Beschluss ist aus September und die Kündigung anscheinend bis heute noch nicht beim DAFV eingegangen. Frau Dr. wusste also anscheinend nicht, dass die SH'er wieder kündigen wollen. Hätte sie es gewusst, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass sie das auch offen und ehrlich bei der HV Weser Ems gesagt hätte, oder? Das kann man doch erwarten. Hätte der DAFV dadurch Nachteile gehabt? Meint Ihr wirklich, dann hätte jemand dort nachgefragt, ob sich dadurch die Haushaltslage ändern würde/ könnte (spätestens dann in 2017)? Glaubt Ihr das hätte die Entscheidung von Weser Ems beeinflusst? Geht die Kündigung erst nach dem 18.12 beim DAFV ein, kann sie auf jeden Fall auf der HV in HH sagen, dass SH die Kündigung für 2016 zurückgenommen hat. Wäre das ein Vorteil für den DAFV? 

Und es könnte ja auch sein, dass z.B. ein Herr V. das nicht so deutlich rübergebracht hat oder sie war zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade abgelenkt, eventuell war sie auch nur für kleine Mädchen. Wer weiß das schon. Sie wohnt ja auch auf dem Land nahe Ratzeburg. Gibt es da schon Internet? Eventuell konnte sie das im WWW gar nicht nachlesen. Und die Brieftaube ist im gleichen Sturm abgestürzt, in dem ihr Briefkasten umgestürzt ist. Wie soll da ein Schreiben zugestellt werden... Oh man #q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371535#post371535
;-)))))))))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Man muss auch mal Verständnis haben. Die sind so unterbesetzt und ja eh alles nur Ehrenamtler, da muss man Prioritäten bei der Erledigung von Aufgaben setzen. Da rutscht so etwas unwichtiges wie die Kündigung beim DAFV in der to do Liste auch mal nach hinten. Ist ja nur ein Beschluss der HV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Es gibt schon Hauptamtler - gut, mit Schwierigkeiten bei der Wahrheit oder Kompetenz -  aber es gibt Hauptamtler ;-))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Hauptamtler - gut, mit Schwierigkeiten bei der Wahrheit oder Kompetenz - aber es gibt Hauptamtler ;-))
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918


 
 Ja schon, aber wenn Du nebenbei unzählige Ehrenamtsposten hast, ist für das gutbezahlte Hauptamt auch nur noch Zeit wie bei einem Ehrenamt zur Verfügung. Also unwichtige Dinge wie Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung nach hinten schieben. Meckert doch eh nur einer in SH- der Rest nickt ab und zahlt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Nichthonigessende Wackeldackel halt ;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich liebe das dortige Forum. Gedanken sind frei- aber nicht mehr im dortigen Forum? Mal wieder Zensur in der Verbandswelt? 

 Es wurde lediglich sachlich darauf hingewiesen bzw. sachlich gefragt, ob die späte Kündigung mit den HV von Weser Ems und Hamburg zu tun hat! Gedankenspiele die wir hier ja auch schon hatten... Was mich in meinen Gedanken bestärkt. 

 Danke das meine Gedanken und meine Meinungen hier noch frei sein dürfen


----------



## Tench1959 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Kritik annehmen ist leider nicht deren Stärke:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Warum auch? - sie haben - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - doch genügend nicht honigessende Wackeldackel, die auch den größten Sch... noch abnicken ;-)))


----------



## Tench1959 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Und es antwortet wieder Jemand, der von offizieller Seite aus keinen Auftrag dazu hat#c


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Kritik annehmen ist leider nicht deren Stärke:c



Heißt das, Du kennst eine Stärke bei denen????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Tench1959 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Fairerweise muss man ja sagen, zumindest zum Thema Aal sind sie stets bemüht. Es werden ja regelmäßige Besatzmassnahmen durchgeführt. Von den Geldern der Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Und es antwortet wieder Jemand, der von offizieller Seite aus keinen Auftrag dazu hat#c



Wen meinst Du denn? Den Geschäftsführer? 

Ich bin ja ein "anderer" und mache mir so meine Gedanken...

Wenn man behauptet, dass die Kündigung keinen Einfluss auf die Zugehörigkeit des ASV Hamburg zum DAFV hat (oder Weser-Ems zum DAFV), darf man dann die Frage stellen, warum Frau Dr. das nicht verkündet hat? Meiner Meinung nach könnte eine Kündigung des LSFV SH ja Fragen zur (zukünftigen) finanziellen Situation des DAFV bringen und das zu Zeiten einer zur Abstimmung stehenden Beitragserhöhung? Ich hätte das auch nicht zwingend rausposaunt... Aber ich bin ja nur ein "anderer".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Die Woche ist ja nun fast um und- genau, es gab keine weiteren Einzelheiten zum Westenseekauf! Alles andere hätte mich (positiv) überrascht... Genauso positiv, als wenn jemand im dortigen Forum nachgefragt hätte. Ich als "anderer" hätte es auf jeden Fall getan. 

 Eventuell hat "er" auch einfach nur keine Zeit, weil "er" zur Wanderausstellung "Fischerei im Bild" wandert...?

 Gruß von einem "anderen"


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Und es antwortet wieder Jemand, der von offizieller Seite aus keinen Auftrag dazu hat#c



Vielleicht haben die inzwischen selber den Überblick verloren. Bei dem ganzen eintreten, kündigen, wiedereintreten und wieder kündigen kann das ja schon mal passieren.

Ich hab ja mitlerweile das Gefühl, dass dieses ganze Wirrwarr um prinzipiell alles nur dazu dient, die wenigen "Interessierten", "Kritiker" oder "Störenfriede" (je nach Perspektive) zu "brechen" und sie zum Aufgeben zu bewegen, damit man dort endlich seine Ruhe hat.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

ich halte diese Diskussion jetzt etwas für Firlefanz. 
Ob nun vor der HV des Hamburger Verbandes oder nach der HV.
Der Beschluss zur erneuten Kündigung um nach 2016 aus dem DAFV zu sein steht und daran hat sich der LSFV SH zu halten.
Das Risiko hier auf Grund einer verschleppten und verschlafenen fristgerechten Kündigung kann sich doch keiner der Damen oder Herren aus dem Vorstand des LSFV SH leisten.
Das Risiko hier in Regress genommen zu werden ist doch viel zu hoch.

Es reicht eine Anzeige bei Gericht und dann Rollen Köpfe.

Also chilt mal


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wer von den abnickenden, nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeln bei den SHlern soll denn einen GF oder Präsi anzeigen, egal was die versauen?

Witzige Vorstellung - die kennen eher doch nur Kotau denn anzeigen ;-))

Ich würde auch noch ein Bier wetten, dass irgendwie wegen Feiertagen die Kündigung leider nicht fristgemäß ankommen wird ..... ;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich halte diese Diskussion jetzt etwas für Firlefanz.
> Ob nun vor der HV des Hamburger Verbandes oder nach der HV.
> Der Beschluss zur erneuten Kündigung um nach 2016 aus dem DAFV zu sein steht und daran hat sich der LSFV SH zu halten.
> Das Risiko hier auf Grund einer verschleppten und verschlafenen fristgerechten Kündigung kann sich doch keiner der Damen oder Herren aus dem Vorstand des LSFV SH leisten.
> ...


 
 Das ist ein großer Unterschied! Denn man kann sagen "Stand heute hat der LSFV SH noch nicht gekündigt". Diese Antwort passt sogar zu dem Einwand "Der LSFV SH hat doch einen gültigen Beschluss"... Das ist Rhetorik und Politik! Ich versuche dabei gerade sogar sachlich bleiben....


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Tench1959 schrieb:


> Und es antwortet wieder Jemand, der von offizieller Seite aus keinen Auftrag dazu hat#c



Selbstberufung. |wavey:

PS : Du hast übrigens noch nicht zu dessen 15k Beiträgen gratuliert / gehuldigt


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer von den abnickenden, nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeln bei den SHlern soll denn einen GF oder Präsi anzeigen, egal was die versauen?
> 
> Witzige Vorstellung - die kennen eher doch nur Kotau denn anzeigen ;-))
> 
> Ich würde auch noch ein Bier wetten, dass irgendwie wegen Feiertagen die Kündigung leider nicht fristgemäß ankommen wird ..... ;-))))



Du weißt vermutlich mindestens so gut wie ich, dass auch da oben einige (vielleicht wenige) Leute nur darauf warten, dass sie den Verband zerlegen können. Da würde nicht nur 1 Verein umgehend klagen, wenn die Kündigung verpennt wird. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass die Kündigung auf jeden Fall fristgerecht eingereicht wird. Alles andere wäre für den Vorstand der Ritt auf der berühmten Rasierklinge. 

 Rein rechtlich wäre es übrigens gar nicht abwegig, wenn sogar Mitglieder von Vereinen in SH ein Klagerecht hätten, denn genau genommen wird deren Mitgliedsbeitrag teilweise abgeführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Na guck an, nun haben sie doch den Westensee zusammen mit den Jägern gekauft.

Zu welchen Konditionen, wer welche Summe trägt, ob der Fischer jetzt weiter seine 200 m Stellnetz stellen darf etc., darüber ist leider (wen wunderts?) nichts zu erfahren.

Nur, dass der See nicht primär zum Angeln oder für Angler gekauft wurde...

Sondern, dass ein Schwerpunkt der künftigen gemeinsamen Nutzung in der Umweltbildung für Jugendliche und Erwachsene bestehen würde......

Siehe:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...t?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=

Angeblich soll auch wieder (zum wievielten Mal? nur noch lächerlich ;-))) die Kündigung an den DAFV raus sein.

Mal sehen, ob und wann Frau Dr. da den Rest der Landesverbände über die erneute Kündigung unterrichten wird, nachdem sie ja gerade erst die Rückkehr bejubelt hat...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich finde das total super! Da haben sie ja wieder alle schön verarscht. Die Angler sind sicherlich davon ausgegangen, dass der Verband das Gewässer als Gewässer für die Angler erwirbt. Leider falsch gedacht, denn es ist a) ein Gewässer, um das Vereinsvermögen deutlich zu erhöhen, b) ein Prestigeobjekt, c) ein Projekt für die Umweltbildung, d) bis y) diverses und *z) ein Gewässer für die Angler*, die es bezahlt haben! Die schreiben das auch noch öffentlich und treten ihren Zahlern einmal mehr in den Allerwertesten. Selbst wenn ich von Beginn an genau diese Gedanken bei einem solchen Projekt haben sollte, halte ich doch anschließend meine Fresse, genieße das Erreichen meiner persönlichen Ziele und lache still und heimlich die Abnicker aus. 

Den Punkt mit der Umweltbildung erklärt aber auch, warum man sich ein Gewässer in einem Naturpark ergattert- drohende Angelverbote stören ja weder bei Umweltbildung noch dabei, den Menschen die heimische Natur näherzubringen. Bei einem Angelverbot stören dann wenigstens keine Angler...

Bezahlt haben es die Angler. Durch den Kauf hat man den Verband in zwei Gruppen geteilt und jetzt wird in der Weihnachtsansprache an den Zusammenhalt appelliert! Geht's noch? Erst geht man über Leichen, um seine Ziele zu erreichen und jetzt auf Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen machen? Jeder normal denkende würde denen einen gewissen Finger zeigen und müde lächeln- die organisierten Angler werden die Hand reichen und zahlen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und besinnliche Weihnachtstage nach Schleswig-Holstein. Und immer daran denken- Gemeinnutz geht vor Eigennutz! Also, gebt nicht all Euer Geld für Weihnachtsgeschenke aus- die nächste Umlage kommt bestimmt! Und Ihr werdet die Kohle auch für zukünftige DAFV Beiträge benötigen: Steht ja auch in der Weihnachtsansprache- im DAFV geht es ja richtig voran. Es fehlt nur noch das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl. Wenn das Ergebnis durch die Arbeitsgruppe unter Leitung der Nordfriesen zustande gekommen ist- Hut ab! Das zeugt vom Sachverstand der Beteiligten...

Ob die Angler hier oben sich einen Tannenbaum am Westensee schlagen? Ach, darf man da ja gar nicht, wegen Naturschutz. 

Aber eventuell gehören ja Bienen zu der Umweltbildung und der Ein oder Andere wird durch Verkostung im Rahmen der Horizonterweiterung schlau.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Was hab ich gesagt..organisierte Angler und grenzenlose Dummheit?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was hab ich gesagt..organisierte Angler und grenzenlose Dummheit?



 Angelfischer bitte- so viel Zeit muss sein ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

#6#6#6#6



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Steht ja auch in der Weihnachtsansprache- im DAFV geht es ja richtig voran. Es fehlt nur noch das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl.


Wenn das ernst gemeint wäre, wärs wohl vielleicht pathologisch zu nennen - ists nicht ernst gemeint, ists einmal mehr Zahler verarscht (wobei es die dortigen nichthonigsessenden, abnickenden Wackeldackel auch nicht besser verdient haben)..

Und warum sie nicht geschrieben haben, dass sie wieder gekündigt haben beim DAFV jetzt??..............................


----------



## Stoni-Killer (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

|bigeyesFröhliche Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr!

Schreibt der LS SH auf seiner Homepage!

Man lese mal bewusst, den Absatz bezüglich des DAFV.....

Mal ehrlich, wenn einer gekündigt hat, schreibt man dann so??

Oder lese ich da was falsch draus..|bigeyes

Greez
Stoni-K.

Schreibt der Azubi: " froe Wein8 vonne 4ma"


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wie gesagt:


> Wenn das ernst gemeint wäre, wärs wohl vielleicht pathologisch zu nennen


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Fröhliche Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr!
> Schreibt der LS SH auf seiner Homepage!
> Man lese mal bewusst, den Absatz bezüglich des DAFV.....
> Mal ehrlich, wenn einer gekündigt hat, schreibt man dann so??


Da akzeptiert & respektiert aber jemand einen Mitgliederbeschluss so richtig mit Herz. |bigeyes
Nicht zu fassen!

Die einzig richtige Konsequenz der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung kann nur der rollende Kopf des dafür Verantwortlichen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die einzig richtige Konsequenz der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung kann nur der rollende Kopf des dafür Verantwortlichen sein.


:q:q:q:q

Nichthonigessende Wackeldackel?

Wo soll das herkommen?

Die nicken weiter alles ab.......

Ist noch nicht mal Thema in deren Forum bis jetzt, dass jetzt Westensee gekauft wäre für Bildung und nicht für Angler und beim DAFV wieder gekündigt wurde bei gleichzeitigem dem DAFV in Ar.... kreichen - die Abnicker juckt das alles schlicht nicht..

Honig, Herr, gib Honig....

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Gut in Fahrt gekommen.


Man könnte lachend unter dem Tisch liegen wenn ...ja wenn...

Da muss wer Drogen genommen haben beim Verfassen dieses Textes.




(So werden organisierte Angelfischer über den Leisten gezogen)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gut in Fahrt gekommen.
> 
> 
> Man könnte lachend unter dem Tisch liegen wenn ...ja wenn...
> ...


 
 Bergab im freien Fall nimmt man ja auch Fahrt auf...

 Mal im Ernst. Die Einigung beim Westensee finde ich überraschend. Vor kurzem gab es wohl noch einige größere Hürden bei den Verhandlungen- jetzt die plötzliche Einigung. Da stelle ich mir doch wirklich die Frage, ob und wenn ja welche Bedingungen/ Fußnoten letztendlich im Vertrag stehen bzw. ob das wirklich wie geplant abgeschlossen werden konnte....


----------



## Eiderhexe (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Ich nehme mal an, die Mitteilung über den vollzogenen „Westenseekauf“  soll ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Angler sein!!! In der Tat, ein Geschenk mit „Aussichten!“  #6
Offensichtlich hat man erst mal eine GbR (Firma) gegründet, um einen Kaufvertrag abzuschließen. Das Mandat für eine solche Gründung hat der LSFV mit der Zustimmung zum Westenseekauf durch die Mitgliederversammlung der Angler erwirkt? Eine Gemeinnützigkeit des LSFV SH ist dann ja wohl auch nicht mehr gegeben, da eine GbR ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen ist. |kopfkratJa, so genau wollen es die Angler in SH aber auch gar nicht wissen, sie glauben eben alles, was der LSFV, in erster Linie der „Justiziar“ seines Zeichen Geschäftsführer Rudi V.  so schön blumig und berauschend erzählt. Dabei nimmt er die vielleicht aussagenden Informationen  geschickt aus!!! |sagnix
Die wirklich vereinbarten wichtigen Vertragsvereinbarungen in Zusammenhang mit den SH-Jägern zum „ Westenseekauf“ werden nicht gegenüber der angelnden und zahlenden Mitgliedschaft kundgetan. Allenfalls gehen nach und nach Gerüchte über die „Vertragsinhalte“ durch die Anglerschaft. Vielleicht wird aber auch nach Salamitaktik mit der Zeit Scheibchenweise etwas „Wichtiges für den Angler“ aus dem Vertrag preisgegeben. #x
Größtenteils wollen sie es auch gar nicht hören oder evtl.  gar verstehen. Angler wollen in „Ruhe angeln“ und viele Vereinsvorsitzende fühlen sich gerührt und geehrt, dass sie dieses Amt bekleiden dürfen und nicken eben ab, wenn was vom LSFV SH schön gepriesen wird. |schlaf:
Dabei muss man feststellen, dass die Kreisverbände der Angler in SH zur Bedeutungslosigkeit  geworden sind, denn  für die „Arbeit des Präsidiums und der Geschäftsführung des LSFV“ sind die schon lange nur ein notwendiges Übel, deren Mitwirkungsrechte z. B. im LV-Verbandsausschuss  zurückgefahren wurden.

*Welche Ziele verfolgt der LSFV SH, wenn er ein Gewässer mit erheblichen  naturschutzrechtlichen Einschränkungen erwirbt??? Eine Antwort darauf bleibt er bis jetzt offensichtlich schuldig!!!;+

*   Was ist eigentlich mit dem „Vorzeigegewässer Stolper See“,  seinerzeit vom LSFV SH für gutes Geld ebenfalls erworben, geworden? Es sollte nach Aussage des damaligen Präsidenten E. L. ein Vorzeigeobjekt für die Angler in SH und über die Landesgrenzen hinaus sein! |evil:|pfisch:

  Die Beschwörungsthesen von Seiten des LSFV SH über „Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl und Zusammenhalt, Gemeinnutz vor Eigennutz“ sind wirklich nur armselig und dreist. Sie werden immer wieder taktischer Weise herangeführt, um von vorangegangenen „brutalen Aktionen zur Erreichung ihrer Ziele“ abzulenken. Mit anderen Worten, es sollen doch die „Verlierer“ bitte schön, die  „Nutznießer“ noch etwa *mehr *unterstützen.#v
  Alles in Allem, ein Angler mit Hirn und Sachverstand kehrt dem LSFV SH den Rücken und tritt aus diesem Verband aus!!!|thinkerg:#h

Es grüßt die Eiderhexe


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Im wackeldackelnden Nichthonigesserforum wird darüber immer noch nicht diskutiert - interessiert also scheinbar keinen, wofür die das Geld der organisierten Angelfischer mit Umlage und Erhöhung rauspulvern.

Da kann man dann auch evtl. konstatieren:
Nicht besser verdient - die Zahler vom LSFV-SH haben den Verband und die GF und Ehrenamtler, die sie verdienen...


----------



## raubangler (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

@Eiderhexe

Eine GbR wird nicht gegründet, die entsteht automatisch wenn zwei Personen einen gemeinsamen Zweck befolgen.
Das muss keine Gewinnabsicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Siehe Meldung LSFV, wo klar von einer extra für den Kauf gegründeten GbR geschrieben wird..


----------



## raubangler (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Meldung LSFV, wo klar von einer extra für den Kauf gegründeten GbR geschrieben wird..



Das widerspricht ja nicht meiner Aussage.
Eine Fahrgemeinschaft ist übrigens auch eine GbR.
Die ensteht automatisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Und die vom LSFV wurde laut LSFV extra gegründet - ist also vollkommen wurscht und für den Thread hier auch komplett irrelevant, ob eine GbR  woanders automatisch entsteht.

Sicher hätten da die Zahler gerne Einblick in die Vertragsgestaltung, die es sicher gibt, wenn es um nicht geringe Summen und einen Seekauf geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im wackeldackelnden Nichthonigesserforum wird darüber immer noch nicht diskutiert - interessiert also scheinbar keinen, wofür die das Geld der organisierten Angelfischer mit Umlage und Erhöhung rauspulvern.
> 
> Da kann man dann auch evtl. konstatieren:
> Nicht besser verdient - die Zahler vom LSFV-SH haben den Verband und die GF und Ehrenamtler, die sie verdienen...


Na guck, einer von den ca. noch 35.000 im LSFV-SH ist doch aufgewacht:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371772#post371772


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat man erst mal eine GbR (Firma) gegründet, um einen Kaufvertrag abzuschließen.


 
 Eine GBR ist der einfachste Weg, um einen solchen Immobilienkauf zweier Gesellschafter abzuwickeln.

 Interessant ist jedoch, ob das nach der Satzung ohne weiteres möglich ist! 

 Egal was noch kommt- es interessiert niemanden in SH! Zahlen, Abnicken und Schnitzel essen- fertig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant ist jedoch, ob das nach der Satzung ohne weiteres möglich ist!


Und wie der Vertrag zwischen den Gesellschaftern aussieht - wäre ich Zahler, würd ich das dringend wissen wollen.
Nach dem, wie dilettantisch der LSFV bisher da gehandelt hat und wie wenig Infos immer rauskamen  (aber ich bin ja auch kein nichthonigessender Wackeldackel..)..
:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie der Vertrag zwischen den Gesellschaftern aussieht


 
 Jo- und erst dann kann man sagen, ob satzungskonform. Da der LSFV SH ja zu recht davon ausgehen kann, dass die Inhalte niemanden interessieren und hinterfragt werden, wird er - egal was drin steht - nie unter Druck geraten. Bei allem was sie machen, haben sie freie Hand und fordern zugleich das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl ein... So haben alle "Abweichler" ein schlechtes Gewissen und werden in der nächsten Runde abnicken. Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen - und Schnitzel und Pils!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen - und Schnitzel und Pils!


Aber halt kein Honig.........
:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na guck, einer von den ca. noch 35.000 im LSFV-SH ist doch aufgewacht:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371772#post371772


 
 Einer! Und den Rest interessiert es mal wieder nicht #q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Was hast Du denn erwartet bei der Honigmangelernährung?

Die zahlen halt und sagen nix, ob sie nun was davon haben als Angler oder obs Naturschutzbildungszentrum wird...


Als Verbandit wär ich auch froh um so ne Schafherde.................


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
Die GbR hat das Teilseestück gekauft und alle Mitglieder des Verbandes sowie die Mitglieder des LJV sind jetzt Mitglieder dieser GbR?
Auch 6.500 Kinder und Jugendliche, ohne dass ihre Eltern das extra bestätigen und sich einverstanden erklären müssen?
Oder haben die 4 genannten Personen als Vertreter ihrer Verbände eine GbR gegründet, die dann das Seestück gekauft hat? Dann wird es ja wohl bald ein entsprechendes Vertragswerk über die Nutzung durch die Verbände geben, dass ja auch sicherlich zeitnah vom LSFV-SH veröffentlicht wird, damit alle Mitglieder auch zufrieden abnicken können und mal wieder die Reibungswärme des über den Tisch gezogen Werdens klaglos genießen dürfen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Es scheint auch so langsam eine kleine "Wanderung" einzusetzen:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/index.php/sfvb-zum-lav.html

Schon 2 Vereine sind schon vom LSFV-SH zum LAV-SH gewechselt....

Ein paar scheinen doch ein Honigtöpfchen gefunden zu haben..


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

OK, noch 198 und ich fange an zu lächeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Kein Kommentar von mir, dass der GF nix zu geplanten Bedingungen schreibt, zum GbR-Vertrag, warum der See vorrangig zur Umweltbildung und nicht zum Angeln dienen soll (das wissen sie ja schon), wie Angler am See angeln können sollen (soll ja jeder der ca. 35.000 Scha... , äh Zahler, auch ne Tageskarte kriegen für die 8 Euro Umlage) und mit welchen Booten, das ist leider ja weiterhin unklar......
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371847#post371847

Honig fällt mir da ein......

Und Schafe fressen ja bekanntermaßen keinen Honig ..

;-)))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
> Die GbR hat das Teilseestück gekauft und alle Mitglieder des Verbandes sowie die Mitglieder des LJV sind jetzt Mitglieder dieser GbR?
> Auch 6.500 Kinder und Jugendliche, ohne dass ihre Eltern das extra bestätigen und sich einverstanden erklären müssen?
> Oder haben die 4 genannten Personen als Vertreter ihrer Verbände eine GbR gegründet, die dann das Seestück gekauft hat? Dann wird es ja wohl bald ein entsprechendes Vertragswerk über die Nutzung durch die Verbände geben, dass ja auch sicherlich zeitnah vom LSFV-SH veröffentlicht wird, damit alle Mitglieder auch zufrieden abnicken können und mal wieder die Reibungswärme des über den Tisch gezogen Werdens klaglos genießen dürfen.:m



Die Gesellschafter der GBR werden vermutlich der LSFV SH und der Landesjagdverband sein, jeweils vertreten durch die Führung. Das ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang! Ansonsten hätte man das Projekt schwierig durchführen können. Es bleibt jedoch in meinen Augen die Frage offen, ob das alles satzungskonform gelaufen ist....

Die Finanzierung wird ja auch eine Rolle spielen. Der Kaufpreis wird ja erst im Laufe des Jahres 2016 eine Rolle spielen. Wie hoch wird dann wohl das Rücklagevermögen des LSFV SH sein? Wie viele Vereine werden dann noch Mitglied im LSFV SH sein (wie hoch werden also die Kosten pro Vereinsmitglied sein)? Müssen die Vereine die Umlage zahlen, sollte diese höher als erwartet ausfallen? Muss ein Verein, der gekündigt hat und zum 01.01.2017 raus sein wird, die Umlage noch bezahlen, wenn seine Mitglieder keine Nutzung von dem Gewässer haben (weil z.B. Freikarten zum einmaligen kostenlosen angeln erst 2017 ausgegeben werden)? Treten jetzt Vereine aus den Kreisverbänden aus, wo die KV die Kosten der Umlage tragen wollen- wie sieht es bei geänderten finanziellen Voraussetzungen aus? Fragen über Fragen, die sich dort niemand zu stellen traut- oder bewusst dessen, dass man eh keine aussagefähigen Antworten erhält... Ach ne, das war ja anders. Man macht sich darum ja erst Gedanken, wenn es soweit ist und nicht vorher(stand dort ja mal von einem Alleswisser und Allesbeantworter geschrieben) #q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wieso kauft ein Landesjagdverband einen See?
> 
> Wäre ja so als wenn Angler einen Wald kaufen.



Letztendlich haben die Angler doch einen Wald gekauft! Ich glaube sogar, dass die Jäger mehr vom Kauf haben als die Angler. Warum? Es gibt 12 Boote für 35.000 Mitglieder (plus Gastangler). 6 Jugendboote sind das ganze Jahr über an den Wochenenden für die Jugendgruppen reserviert. Die anderen 6 Boote sind ebenfalls an den Wochenenden für Angelveranstaltungen reserviert (bevorzugt von Vereinen ohne eigene Gewässer, die ja auch am lautesten das Maul aufgemacht haben, als es um den Kauf ging!). Also darf der "normale" Angler, der gerne mal am Westensee angeln möchte, einen Tag Jahresurlaub opfern. Die Tour inkl. Urlaubstag muss natürlich im Vorfeld geplant sein- und Ausfälle von Bootsangeltagen wegen Wind haben wir hier oben ja selten.... Also wird der "normale" Angler den Westensee kaum bis gar nicht nutzen. Gewinner sind die Angelvereine ohne eigen Gewässer, mit ihren sympathischen Sportwarten und natürlich der LSFV SH. Wenn jeder Angler in SH eine kostenlose Tageskarte erhält (war ja mal als Ersatz für die Beteiligung an der Umlage geplant), möchte ich mal sehen, was dann abgeht . Jeder der rechnen kann, weiß dann, dass er spätestens nach 13 Jahren ein Boot ergattern kann und seine kostenlose Tageskarte einlösen kann. Das ist doch überschaubar. *Selbst im besten Fall, also sollten alle 12 Boote an 365 Tagen im Jahr zur Verfügung stehen, müsste er nur maximal 8 Jahre warten* #q. Die Jäger können immer an den See. Doof, wenn man ein Gewässer kauft, dass nur vom Boot beangelt werden kann und nur ein paar Jollen auf den See dürfen. Aber Sharpo, Du hast recht. Erst kaufen, dann denken. Ist dem LSFV SH egal, ist ja jetzt sein See. Und denken tun die Angler hier oben anscheinend eher selten- wenn es um den Verband wohl gar nicht. Schnitzel, Pils und Abnicken und glücklich ist der Verbandit... In diesem Sinne ein frohes Weihnachtsfest an alle organisierten Angelfischer in SH. Hat sich der LSFV SH eigentlich schon bei Euch für das Weihnachtsgeschenk bedankt?


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *Selbst im besten Fall, also sollten alle 12 Boote an 365 Tagen im Jahr zur Verfügung stehen, müsste er nur maximal 8 Jahre warten* #q.



Abwarten ist doch der Hauptspruch von Seiten des Verbandes. Ich denke, dass die Mitglieder die 8 Jahre gerne in Kauf nehmen.

In der Realität interessieren sich die meisten garnicht für den Verband und von denen die es tun, hab ich im richtigen Leben noch keinen getroffen, der irgendwie eine positive Meinung über den Verband hat. Man zahlt, weil man es irgendwie muss und ansonsten will man seine Ruhe haben. Im Prinzip exakt wie die GEZ.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

abenteuerlich das ganze, frühestens august 2016, oder januar 2017 wird man neue regelungen für das gewässer erlassen, welche dann auch noch mit dem landesjagdverband abzustimmen sind...
ey, alles weitere dazu erspar´ ich mir...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Der zahlende organisierte Angelfischer im LSFV-SH weiss ja noch nicht mal, was das Ganze jetzt wirklich kosten wird, wie viel von seinen Rücklagen der LSFV-SH einsetzen will, zu welchen Bedingungen gekauft wurde (der Verkäufer wollte sich ja angeblich immer weitere Vorzüge vorbehalten (es war von 200 m Stellnetz die Rede)), ob es ein klarer Kauf war oder andere Formen (Erbpacht etc.) gewählt wurden, ob anglerische Einschränkungen mit dem Verkauf einhergehen, in wie weit die Behörden das NSG da erweitern oder Einschränkungen für die anglerische Nutzung wollen, wie die 35.000 Mann, die ja für die Umlage (in welcher Höhe denn nun, der Preis muss ja nun feststehen) welche von den Vereinen pro organisiertem Scha.., ääääh Angelfischer bezahlt werden muss, ne kostenlose Tageskarte kriegen sollen, in welchem Zeitraum die 35.000 auf die 6 Boote verteilt werden sollen, ob es eine Einschränkung der Anglerzahl am Gewässer geben wird, ob Bellyboats erlaubt sein werden, dass überhaupt die 35.000 ne Chance haben, für ihre Umlage da auch mal angeln zu können, und, und, und................

Die Fragen wurden ja nicht weniger, sondern mehr.....

Aber Schafe fressen eben Gras und keinen Honig, warum also fragen - die Schafhirten werdens schon irgendwie richten.................................


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

absolut, das stört am allermeisten, dieses spiel mit verdeckten karten.
wenn man von anfang an gesagt hätte, leute, hört zu, wir halsen uns die pfütze in erster linie als prestige-, jugend-, oder weißdergeierwasfürein-projekt auf, kein ding, aber es wurde ja immer so verpackt, als ob es sich um DEN jackpot für ALLE angler in ganz sh handeln würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wenn man dem LSFV-SH quasi nen Blankoscheck laut Beschluss von den abnickenden Wackeldackeln der Delegierten auf der HV ausstellt zum Kauf, und das noch ohne Festlegung Preis und ohne Festlegung, wie viel von den Rücklagen des LSFV-SH real eingebracht werden muss, ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn die da oben das dann ausnutzen und durchziehen ohne weiter zu informieren - was erwartest Du denn??
Und die Schafherde fragt ja auch nicht weiter und lässt sich alles gefallen von ihren Delegierten, so wie die sich das wiederum gefallen lassen vom Haupt- und Ehrenamt im LSFV-SH..

Also alles in bester Ordnung - nicht besser verdient.....


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was erwartest Du denn??


eigentlich recht wenig, aber anscheinend dennoch zu viel, bzw. unmögliches.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Schafherde fragt ja auch nicht weiter und lässt sich alles gefallen von ihren Delegierten


 
 Den Vergleich mit der Schafherde finde ich unpassend- Schafe laufen bei Gefahr alle zusammen in eine Richtung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Tun sie ja - zum Metzger............


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Das passt schon,bißchen Ankehlen und ganz langsam ausbluten lassen.......


Müssen sich nur ne bescheinigung besorgen das sie das aus reinen Glauben machen,sonst gibt es Ärger mit dem TSG ^^ 


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Westensee und seine Geheimnisse​*Nach dem ewigen Gezerre um den Kauf des Westensees durch LSFV-SH und Jägerverband in SH, lichtete sich nun wenigstens ein kleines bisschen das Dunkel, das bisher den Kauf und die Kaufbedingungen umgab - was aber wieder eher mehr als weniger Fragen aufwirft...


http://www.shz.de/lokales/landeszeitung/jaeger-und-angler-kaufen-teil-des-westensees-id12401821.html

Interessanterweise ist das eine Pressemeldung des Jagdverbandes laut Ex-Pressesprecher, die da veröffentlicht wird, nicht eine vom LSFV-SH - auch schon wieder vielsagend genug..
(Siehe Ex- LSFV-Pressesprecher: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=372395#post372395)

Na guck an, wenngleich im Forum vom LSFV die abnickenden Wackeldackel und unkritischen Zahler weiterhin weder gezielt fragen (was kostet der See nun wirklich, wie viel von den Rücklagen bringt der LSFV-SH ein, reicht die bisher genannte Umlage nun oder nicht, darf der Fischer weiter Netze stellen, was ist mit der GbR, welche Verträge liegen zu Grunde, drohen da evtl. Einschränkungen etc.), noch das scheinbar überhaupt wirklich wissen wollen, meldet die SHZ folgendes:
Der Jagd- und der Sportfischerverband hätten sich zum Kauf zur „Naturerlebnis Westensee“ Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts (GbR) zusammengeschlossen.

Man sei zwar noch in der "Findungsphase" (brauchen die aber auch lange zum "finden", nach so langer Vorbereitung und Gezerre um Kauf - ich überleg erst immer warum und für was ich was kaufe, aber bei uns gibts auch Honig..); aber auch da steht wieder, dass ein Schwerpunkt der künftigen gemeinsamen Nutzung *die Umweltbildung *für Jugendliche und Erwachsene sein solle.

Ergänzt darum, dass der gekaufte Seeteil „auch *weiterhin zum Angeln*" genutzt werden dürfe - ist doch nett, das bei den Kosten wenigstens wie bisher geangelt werden darf und das nicht gleich mit verboten wurde - von der Möglichkeit für die Umlage einmal kostenlos angeln zu dürfen (wie ja ver- oder wenigstens angesprochen), steht da aber auch nix, ebenso wenig, dass für die viele Kohle das Angeln nun leichter oder besser möglich sein soll.

Die Entscheidung zur Zusammenarbeit mit den Jägern sei schon vor langer Zeit gefallen (so lange kann das nicht sein, ihr erinnert euch, wie lange man nachhaken musste, wer der ominöse Partner sei, das wussten  ja nur ein paar Eingeweihte von ganz oben und lange nicht einmal ein normaler Vereins- oder KV-Vorsitzender)...

Ansonsten wird weder von den Honigmangelernährten im Norden mal konkret gefragt, noch natürlich von der Führung des LSFV-SH dann geantwortet - Business as usual...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Mich würde interessieren, mit welchen Argumenten der Vorsitzende eines Anglerverbands den Kauf dieses Gewässers (oder genau genommen ja wohl nur eines Teils davon) begründet. Welche Vorteile haben die Angler nun hier genau, nachdem hier einen Batzen Geld der Angler auf den Tisch gelegt wurde?

 Ich erkenne bisher den Sinn des Kaufs nicht so recht, allerdings weder von der Seite der Angler, noch von der Seite der Jäger. Welche Interessen stecken denn hier dahinter?

 Kann das bitte mal jemand für die Außenstehenden transparent machen?


----------



## Wizard2 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

ist die Kündigung im Bundesverband denn nun rausgegangen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Laut GF des LSFV-SH ja - für wie glaubwürdig man den hält, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Vom DAFV kam dazu noch nix, obwohl Frau Dr. ja noch behauptet hatte (bei Weser-Ems auf Nachfrage), dass der LSFV nicht wieder kündigen würde.

Und der DAFV da ja eigentlich seine Mitglieder informieren müsste..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Interessant ist bei der Westensee Veröffentlichung doch, dass im dortigen Forum diese "Neuigkeit" durch den ehemaligen Pressesprecher kam! Ich habe ja in der Vergangenheit häufig über seine "Aktivitäten" gelästert (das halt keine Informationen veröffentlicht wurden), doch er machte seinen Job ja jetzt als Ex-Pressesprecher noch besser, als der aktuelle Pressesprecher (von dem hört man ja nix)! Über die Gründe der Veröffentlichung durch den EX-Pressesprecher kann man natürlich nur spekulieren. Er hat erst jetzt auf dem Abstellgleis die Zeit für seine damalige Aufgabe gefunden, es gab und gibt einen Maulkorb für den jeweiligen aktiven Pressesprecher, man will einfach die Mitglieder nicht informieren oder es war eine persönliche, rein private Aktion oder/und man wollte dem aktuellen Pressesprecher nur eins auswischen. Letzteres ist ihm auf jeden Fall gelungen (wenn auch unbeabsichtigt).

Auf der Homepage des LSFV SH gibt es ja noch keine Veröffentlichung, lediglich auf Facebook. Eventuell informiert der LSFV seine Mitglieder auch nicht so zeitnah, weil die Mitglieder ja Angler sind und in der Naturerlebnis Westenpark GBR sehr weit hinten angesiedelt sind (nur als Zahler ganz weit vorne), da ja der See in erster Linie für irgendwelche Naturprojekte erworben wurde. Es hat vor dem Kauf niemanden interessiert, also warum sollte es jetzt jemanden interessieren? Außer irgendwelche unausgeglichenen Sportwarte in kleineren Angelvereinen ohne eigene Gewässer, die nur den Westensee befischen können...


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Nun, wie sich die Pressearbeit im LSFV-SH nach dem Weggang von Michael Kuhr weiter entwickelt hat, ist ein anderes Thema. Diplomatisch ausgedrückt würde ich es als Rückschritt bezeichnen und hätte damit so untertrieben, als wenn man den Untergang von Pompeji als kleines Lagerfeuer betitelte.
Entscheidend ist, dass selbst Michael Kuhr es offensichtlich gestört hat, dass von "seinen" Leuten gar nichts kam, sondern nur von den Jägern. Ob es absichtliches Bloßstellen der Nichtleistung seines Nachfolgers war oder einfach nur der innere Wunsch, diese Information an die Mitglieder zu bringen, weil diese es auch irgendwie von Verbandsseite erfahren sollten und nicht nur aus der Presse, die durch die Pressemitteilung der Jäger ja darauf gestoßen wurde? #c Ich weiß es nicht.
Aber ich weiß ja auch nicht, warum er damals wirklich zurück getreten ist. Jedenfalls wird er seine Gründe gehabt haben und heute noch haben. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

So sehe ich das auch! Mein Beitrag sollte auch ein ehrliches Lob für den EX-Pressesprecher sein. Zu seinen aktiven Zeiten fiel es mir schwer Lob zu äußern, da ich mit der Art und Weise bzw. dem Umfang der Informationspolitik nicht einverstanden war. Heute weiß ich, dass Michael mit seiner Arbeit einen guten Job - gemessen an der aktuellen Situation in den Verbänden - gemacht hat. Der Job ist anscheinend nicht so einfach, da Informationen für die Mitglieder wohl nicht im Interesse der Führung sind bzw. lediglich zensierte Infos gewünscht sind. Somit kann man dann als EX-Pressesprecher so einen Artikel völlig befreit veröffentlichen. Auch wenn man dem aktuellen Pressesprecher damit vorgreift und ihn damit in ein schlechtes Licht stellt. Eventuell kann der ja auch nichts dafür, weil er einfach nicht so durfte wie er wollte. Die Frage ist aber, warum man sich das als Pressesprecher antut und das nicht gleich einem GF überlässt. Für die zwei - drei Pressemeldungen im Jahr. Ich würde dem GF mit großer Freude sagen "Mach deinen Scheixx ab sofort alleine"... Bevor ich öffentliche Schelte bekomme und verantwortlich für Dinge gemacht werde, die ich nicht zu verantworten habe!


----------



## Honeyball (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Es ist halt grundsätzlich ein Unterschied, ob man für das, was man verzapft, auch noch bezahlt wird, oder ob man es einfach nur im Ehrenamt verschludert. Am schlimmsten wird es dann, wenn man einerseits so tut, als sänge man das Lied dessen, dessen Brot man isst und zum anderen eigene Hinterwege ginge. Denn das führt dazu, dass Informationsveröffentlichung immer von politischen Motiven beeinflusst und damit nicht mehr neutral und unvoreingenommen (und erst recht nicht zeitnah) von statten geht.
Jahrzehntelang hat genau dies auf der Welt fast überall geklappt. Erst durch das Internet hat diese Kultur einen Dämpfer erfahren. Nicht umsonst bemühen sich doch selbst Großmächte um nichts mehr, als genau dieses Internet und die freie Äußerung von Meinungen wieder unter ihre Kontrolle zu bekommen.
Siehe Threadtitel: Schleichende Entmachtung...
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn in S-H dieser Schuss irgendwann nach hinten losgeht und es dann nicht die Basis sondern diejenigen am Abzug trifft|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Erst durch das Internet hat diese Kultur einen Dämpfer erfahren. Nicht umsonst bemühen sich doch selbst Großmächte um nichts mehr, als genau dieses Internet und die freie Äußerung von Meinungen wieder unter ihre Kontrolle zu bekommen.



Ja, und jetzt hat man das sogar in einem Verband in SH festgestellt. Da hat man ja einen Pressesprecher, der beruflich wohl auch für ein überschaubares regionales Gebiet in Dithmarschen aktiv ist und z.B. Artikel über die Probleme der örtlichen Müllentsorgung schreibt und beauftragt jetzt endlich richtiges, kompetentes Fachpersonal, um endlich die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu verändern (nicht zu verbessern!)- 4 Studenten der FH Kiel! Dann mal los Männer, die Mitglieder warten schon gespannt auf die täglichen News aus Kiel #6. 

Mal im Ernst, wenn man die Kritik seiner Mitglieder ernst nehmen würde, hätte man dann diese wichtige Aufgabe an Studenten für eine Projektarbeit abgegeben oder einen professionellen Berater beauftragt? Ok, die Mitglieder haben es anscheinend einmal mehr geschluckt und sehen die Kritik als vom Präsidium angenommen. Egal was dabei rauskommt- und letztendlich könnte ein Berater auch noch Bemerkungen/ Vorschläge machen, die nicht jedem gut zu Gesicht stehen würden. Alleine schon, wenn da im Forum gelesen wird, z.B. das offizielle Sportwarte in - wie ich finde - übelster, derber und ordinärer Sprache andere Mitglieder angehen dürfen und dieses von den Forenbetreibern ohne jegliche Konsequenzen toleriert wird.

Ich möchte auch nicht die Arbeit der 4 Studenten bewerten, jedoch sind die halt noch in der Ausbildung. Bei einem wichtigen Thema würde ich auf fachliche Kompetenz zurückgreifen. Wenn ich einen Herzinfarkt oder Schlaganfall hätte, wünsche ich mir einen kompetenten Arzt- und keinen Studenten... Das Vorgehen zeigt doch nur den Stellenwert der Kritik der Mitglieder, nämlich das man die Kritik nicht wirklich ernst nimmt und einfach Ruhe haben will. Ändern wird sich nichts und die Projektarbeit wird denen bestimmt eine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bescheinigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Wie man hört, scheint die Stimmung in Kiel nicht so gut zu sein, obwohl man den Westensee kaufen konnte. Woran mag es liegen? Hängt es unter Umständen daran, dass nicht alles nach Plan gelaufen ist? Kann es sein, dass man sich sogar innerhalb der Führung nicht so einig ist, wie es immer den Anschein haben soll? Oder das immer noch kritische Stimmen aus den Vereinen, im Forum und aus den Kreisverbänden kommen? Oder das man keine Argumente findet, um die Mitglieder davon zu überzeugen, im Spartenverband DAFV zu bleiben? Gibt doch noch einige Baustellen im Land zwischen den Meeren. Und so mache Tatsache könnte bei Veröffentlichung wohl weitere kritische Nachfragen hervorrufen....

 Da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Präsident auch nicht mit der Situation zufrieden ist und sogar überlegt, ob und wie lange er die Aufgabe noch machen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

naja, hin oder her (und sorry für Dich als jemand aus SH):
Kann man jemanden noch wirklich richtig ernst nehmen, der freiwillig noch immer in diesem LSFV-SH organisiert ist?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Freiwillig? Wenn die Fischereirechte an vielen Gewässern nicht den Verbänden und den Vereinen gehören würden, wäre das Thema Verbände nicht einmal erwähnenswert... Gewässermafia nenne ich das! Boah, Blutdruck...


----------



## Eiderhexe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Warum soll die Stimmung in LSFV S-H auch gut sein? Das Geld für den „Seekauf“ muss schließlich auch noch bei den Mitgliedern eingetrieben werden!|rolleyes |kopfkrat Spannende Sache!!! Wer weiß und schon erlebt hat, wie Mehrheitsabstimmungen bei den organisierten Anglern in S-H zustande kommen, wundert sich eh über nichts………:c
  Der selbstständige Präsident des LSFV S-H hatte vor Weihnachten ja mal eine „Verbandsansprache“  auf der Homepage des LSFV S-H mit seinem Namen  gezeichnet. Jetzt ist wieder Totenstille von seiner Seite! #c

Es gibt da doch den äußerst „ geschäftigen und allwissenden“ Justiziar, seines Zeichen auch 2. Geschäftsführer des LSFV S-H, der auf sachliche Fragen (wobei was sachlich ist, bestimmt natürlich er) auch in deren  Forum  Bekundungen abgibt. |bla:
  Wirklich wichtige Infos werden NICHT veröffentlicht und weitergegeben. Bei den „normalen, einfachen Anglern“ kommt jedenfalls nichts an!!! |sagnix
  Jetzt werden die Mitgliederversammlungen der Angelvereine stattfinden. Das Thema „Geld“ wird sicher auch eine Rolle spielen. Vielleicht bessert sich die Stimmung in Kiel dann ja!


  Freundliche Grüße von der Eiderhexe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Jetzt werden die Mitgliederversammlungen der Angelvereine stattfinden. Das Thema „Geld“ wird sicher auch eine Rolle spielen.



Wäre ich Vorsitzender eines Vereines in SH, würde ich denen in Kiel Feuer unterm Hintern machen! Wenn ich meine Hauptversammlung abhalte und auf Fragen wie z.B. 



Kaufpreis des Westensee
Höhe der Umlage für die Mitglieder
Höhe des Einsatzes der Rücklagen des LSFV SH für den See
zukünftige Angelbedingungen Westensee
Hintergründe zur GBR
"Leistungen" in 2015 des Spartenverbandes DAFV
Ziele 2016 des Spartenverbandes DAFV
"Leistungen" in 2015 des LSFV SH für Angler/ Mitglieder
Ziele 2016 des LSFV SH

nicht antworten kann, weil mir dieses nicht aus Kiel mitgeteilt wird, würde ich mich schämen- und keine Kohle nach Kiel überweisen. Das wäre das was ich mir in der Hauptversammlung absegnen lassen würde und natürlich die Kündigung im Verband. Aber weder die Vorsitzenden noch die Mitglieder haben dazu genug Mumm in den Knochen. Die wollen ja nur angeln und ihre Ruhe.

Ach, ich glaube ich muss mal wieder in einen Verein hier oben eintreten und diese Fragen stellen . Dann werde ich bestimmt Mitglied des Monats...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wäre ich Vorsitzender eines Vereines in SH, würde ich denen in Kiel Feuer unterm Hintern machen!


Dazu gibts in S-H viel zu wenig Honig, um sowas von den abnickenden Wackeldackeln in den Vereinsvorständen verlangen zu können..

Die wenigen positiven Ausnahmen, die es gibt (und die wir ja teilweise auch kennen) bestätigen leider nur diese Regel...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Manche scheinen zumindest ein wenig an Honig geschnuppert zu haben. Es hat zwar lange gedauert, aber die ersten fangen jetzt endlich an Fragen zu stellen. Warum wird in 2016 erneut über den Verbleib im DAFV abgestimmt, wenn es einen gültigen Beschluss für die Kündigung zum 31.12.2016 gibt? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich jemand diese Frage zu traut! 

Die ersten scheinen zu merken, dass so manch einer von denen aus Kiel gar nicht aus dem DAFV raus will, sondern nur - weil es keine Argumente für einen Verbleib gibt (außer wir brauchen einen starken Bundes(sparten)verband blablaba) - mit diesen vorsorglichen Kündigungen Zeit gewinnen will, in der Hoffnung irgendwann einmal etwas positives für die Argumentation "pro Spartenverband DAFV" zu finden. 

Leider ist es nicht ausreichend, wenn eine Handvoll Mitglieder Honig isst. So manch ein Sportwart und Funktionär scheint eine Honigallergie von Kindesbeinen an zu haben- die werden immer wieder für alles was aus Kiel kommt in deren Sinne abstimmen. 

Sollte es den DAFV in 2020 oder gar 2025 noch geben, wird vermutlich bis dahin auf jeder Hauptversammlung über den Verbleib im DAFV abgestimmt und eine vorsorgliche Kündigung zum 31.12 des darauffolgenden Jahres ausgesprochen . Same Procedure as every year...

 Das ist bestimmt so mit denen in Berlin abgesprochen, deshalb wird das mit der Kündigung auch gar nicht vom DAFV veröffentlicht .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Herr, lass es Honig über unserem Land regnen!

Da geht es um sachliche Fragen und keine Diskussionen und dann fühlt "er" sich wieder berufen Aufgaben des Verbandes zu übernehmen und auf Fragen an den Geschäftsführer zu beantworten.

Ja, und er schreibt weiterhin von einer vorsorglichen Kündigung. Weil "er" alles glaubt, was man in Kiel erzählt und "er" es nicht besser weiß?

Liebe Schleswig- Holsteiner, man kann kündigen (so wie der LSFV SH es auf Grund der Mitgliederentscheidung getan hat) oder man kündigt nicht. Eine vorsorgliche Kündigung gibt es nicht! Wenn die Kündigung nicht widerrufen wird, bleibt es doch dabei! Oder muss man dann noch einmal kündigen? Nein, natürlich nicht! Sollte man weiter rumeiern, dann muss man darüber abstimmen, ob eine Kündigung zurückgenommen werden soll. Naja, und um sich noch lächerlicher zu machen, kann man dann gleich abstimmen, ob erneut gekündigt werden soll, um die weitere Entwicklung abzuwarten.

 Allerdings kann man seine Beiträge unter Vorbehalt zahlen(wie die NDS es ja getan haben) und bei Nichterfüllung der Voraussetzungen auch zurückfordern. Auch wenn das in Kiel rechtlich anders gesehen wird. Die Wahrheit wird aber ja irgendwann bald auf den Tisch kommen!

Das die Jungs dort unter Verfolgungswahn leiden, wird auch offensichtlich. Denn ein Mitglied stellt ja nur kritische Fragen, wenn er (vermutlich) vom Anglerboard vorgeschickt wurde. Soweit ist es da schon. Entweder linientreu im Verband oder als Abweichler Spion vom Anglerboard. Es gibt da halt nur schwarz und weiß. Das erklärt einiges....


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

was ich nicht verstehe, warum wird auf "ihn" eigentlich überhaupt noch eingegangen.
einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe, warum wird auf "ihn" eigentlich überhaupt noch eingegangen.
> einfach ignorieren.



 Weil die, die keine Ahnung haben, nicht merken, dass "er" keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

das werden sie durch das xte scharmützel auch nicht haben, aber wie immer halt für ihren kollegen blind in die bresche springen.


----------



## Eiderhexe (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaube ich muss mal wieder in einen Verein hier oben eintreten und diese Fragen stellen . Dann werde ich bestimmt Mitglied des Monats...



 Nee, sicher nicht Mitglied des Monats, sondern „mundtot‘“ gemacht!!! Wer berechtigte, sachliche Fragen zur „ Arbeit der Vorstände“ auf Mitgliederversammlungen stellt, ist ein Feind in den Augen der angelnden abnickenden Wackeldackeln……… Diese Person wird  zur Ordnung gerufen!!! |uhoh:
  Ratschläge zum Umgang mit solchen Personen, werden vom Justiziar des LSFV S-H freizügig und sehr gerne auf Wunsch erteilt!|znaika:
  Der DAFV (ehemals VDSF)ist sowieso nicht nah genug an der Basis der  organisierten Angler und interessiert die allerwenigsten. Da kommen dann Kommentare vom normalen Angler, wie „die machen doch was sie wollen“ (gemeint sind die Funktionäre des DAFV)|gr:

Somit fällt das „gesunde Denkvermögen“ des gemeinen Anglers sehr sparsam bis gar nicht vorhanden, aus. Wichtig sind dann noch die „Wettkampfangeltermine (Brassenziehen), Lotto und Spieletermine im Vereinsheim, um die Kameradschaft zu fördern. Ach ja und die Arbeitstermine zur „Gesunderhaltung“ der Gewässer, die während der Angelsaison durch massiven Futtereinsatz verunreinigt wurden, sind wichtig und auch Pflicht. Bei Nichterfüllung wird dieses durch Zahlung eines Obolus geahndet.#y

  Kein Wunder, dass all diese Erkenntnisse und zusätzliche „Beitragsleistungen „ einen Angler nicht zur Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein ermuntert!!! Und über neue Wege in der „Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit wird nicht nachgedacht. Nach zügiger Abhandlung der „Regularien“  wird auf der „ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung“ entweder gespeist oder Lotto um Fleischpreise gespielt.#6


  Alles andere „NEIN DANKE“!!!|abgelehn


Freundliche Grüße von der Eiderhexe


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Interessante Sichtweise des GF:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=372635#post372635

Der DAFV könnte Angler vertreten, wenn er keine hausgemachten Probleme hätte ..

*Stimmt:*
Das sagten wir bereits vor der (Kon)Fusion voraus, dass diese so wegen der hausgemachten Probleme (falsche Struktur, schlechte Finanzen, falsches Personal, schlechter Fusionsvertrag, schlechte Satzung etc..) nie funktionieren wird...

Hören wollte es keiner - und nun sollen laut GF "Unruhestifter" (  )schuld dran sein, wenn der DAFV nicht vorwärts kommt..

*Der DAFV hat aber schon zig Millionen Anglerkohle kassiert!!

Und was konkret geleistet für Angler oder das Angeln?????*

Witzig auch, wie der GF zuerst erklärt, das ihm keine Pressekampagne des DFV "zu reinen Angelthemen" bekannt wäre, nachdem er vorher noch ausgeführt hatte, dass das ja Aufgabe des Spartenverbandes DAFV im DFV wäre.. 

*Ich kenne übrigens in jetzt fast 3 Jahren Rechtskraft auch keine Pressekampagne des DAFV selber zu "reinen Angelthemen"!*
Vielleicht ja einer von euch????


Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV erschöpft sich ja laut der Spartenverbandspräsine darin, dass sie mal einen Leserbrief geschrieben habe, der dann nicht veröffentlicht wurde (Aussage auf HV Westfalen-Lippe)....

Dass der GF bis Mitte des Jahres (29.Mai) zum Zeitpunkt der LSFV-SH-HV noch keine Ergebnisse des DAFV in der Umsetzung der vom LSFV geforderten Punkte erwartet, spricht ja auch Bände.

Ebenso, dass die nun schon die zweite ausserordentliche HV für/wegen den/des DAFV planen - die müssen ja Kohle und Zeit über haben...

Diese Antwort des GF vom LSFV-SH zeigt also deutlich die Linie auf, welcher der LV zumindest wohl in seinen Augen weiter fahren soll:
Trotz bis bereits zig Millionen im DAFV verplemperter Anglerkohle, obwohl er selber gar nicht erwartet, dass bis Jahresmitte seitens des DAFV etwas nachprüfbares erreicht wird, versucht der GF die vom LSFV-SH mit initiierte (Kon)Fusion sowie die vom LSFV-SH vorgeschlagene Präsidentin des DAFV (und "Ehren"mitglied beim LSFV-SH), die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr., Happach-Kasan weiter mit von der Kohle der im LSFV-SH organisierten Angelfischer zu bezahlen.

Es reicht also nicht, dass man die Angler seitens des LSFV-SH in diese (Kon)Fusion mit dieser Präsidentin getrieben hat ohne Sinn und Verstand - man will nun auch dafür sorgen, dass brav weiter bezahlt wird und hat dafür (zum "beruhigen" der eigenen Mitglieder) dann sogar Zeit und Geld für 2 ausserordentliche HV zum Thema über..

Nur Honig, das hat man anscheinend immer noch keinen im Land zwischen den Meeren..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Moin !

Der Post vom GF RV ist ja wohl der absolute Oberknaller !!!|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich

Ist schon sicher abgespeichert, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der in dem Wortlaut noch lange zu lesen sein wird .....|uhoh:#d#c


tight lines
Tom


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Thomas,

da steht doch ganz klar, was man für 3,- Euros p.a. erwarten darf 
( oder vielmehr nicht... ) 
Ein Glas Imkerhonig kostet hier übrigens zwischen 4,- bis 5,- Euro.......

Erinnert mich an einen Spruch des 'Bauern meines Vertrauens' auf einem SH-Wochenmarkt :
Wer nur Erdnüsse bezahlt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn nur ..... für ihn arbeiten wollen.

Und dieses : 'einfach mal zusammenhalten', erinnert mich doch sehr stark an ein gern zitiertes Bonmot eines Hr. N.....

An was mich diese gesamte Struktur und Wortwahl des von Dir verlinkten Posts, mit all seinen indirekten Durchhalteparolen erinnert, schreibe ich hier jetzt lieber nicht. #d

Nur eine Bitte an Dich, Thomas :

Wenn Du zukünftig solche Posts hier verlinkst, markiere sie doch bitte mit einer kleinen Warnung.
Im Sinne von : Bitte beim Anklicken des Links keinen Schluck Kaffee mehr im Mund haben, oder so ähnlich.

Hat mich 'ne halbe Std. gekostet, die Sauerei wieder weg zu machen #q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Jetzt möchte ich mal eine Lanze für Herrn V. brechen! Er hat zu den Fragen öffentlich Stellung bezogen. Ob mir oder Euch die Antworten passen, sei mal dahingestellt. Auch wenn ich die Aussagen nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind die Antworten seine Sicht der Dinge. Es gab 3 Möglichkeiten für ihn. 

1. Er ignoriert die Fragen
2. Er antwortet so, wie es ein linientreuer Verbandler tun muss. Ob es seine ehrliche Meinung ist, weiß nur er
3. Er antwortet - sollte die dortige Antwort nicht seine ehrliche Meinung sein - so, wie er ehrlich über den DAFV denkt und verbrennt den DAFV für immer. Was natürlich nicht in seinem Interesse ist, denn schließlich ist die Präsidentin und die gescheiterte Fusion mit auf dem Mist des LSFV entstanden. Er muss doch - auch wenn er nur noch 1% Hoffnung auf eine Zukunft des DAFV hat - die Fahne zumindest (noch) öffentlich hoch halten.

Keine ganz einfache Situation. Auch weil er weiß, dass egal welche der 3 Möglichkeiten er gewählt hätte, wir seine Antworten hier zerrissen hätten. Und nicht zuvergessen, dass der Rückhalt in den eigenen Reihen schwindet. Bekanntermaßen ja nicht nur wegen dem DAFV, sondern auch wegen dem Theater um die Finanzierung des Westensee.

Natürlich ist es ganz schwach, die Schuld den Kritikern in die Schuhe zu schieben! Schließlich gibt es die interne wie auch externe Kritik nur als Reaktion auf das, was der DAFV (nicht) macht! Die Möglichkeit den DFV als Alternative zum DAFV zu sehen, kann er natürlich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ebenso schlecht zugeben. Auch wenn er ja angedeutet hat, dass es sich hierbei um ein aktuelles Thema handelt und darüber bereits in Berlin diskutiert wurde. Jetzt hat er sich mit seinen Argumenten gegen den DFV als Vertretung für die Angler natürlich eine Baustelle für die Zukunft gebaut. Denn sollte der DAFV scheitern, müsste er ja seine jetzigen Punkte, die gegen den DFV sprechen, lösen bevor er den Mitgliedern des LSFV den DFV als Alternative vorschlägt. Ich glaube er sollte sich für die Situation schon einmal vorbereiten . 

Deutlich wird auch, dass seit den Forderungen des LSFV an den DAFV von den Punkten noch nichts umgesetzt wurde. Ansonsten hätte er das sicherlich öffentlich dargestellt, um seine Mitglieder zu beruhigen und Werbung für den DAFV zu machen. Das wäre natürlich auch Werbung in eigener Sache, denn man könnte zeigen, wie ernst man die Forderungen gegenüber dem DAFV durchsetzt und die Beschlüsse der Mitglieder in aller Konsequenz umsetzt. Aber so? Also alles nur noch ein Zeitspiel, in der Hoffnung auf Besserung. Es wird eine HV für den 29.05 angesetzt und weiß bereits jetzt, dass das Zeitfenster für diese Abstimmung zu knapp ist? Man weiß heute bereits, dass man Ende des Jahres eine außerordentliche HV für die Abstimmung abhalten muss? Aber er kann sich ja auch entspannt zurücklehnen, denn er weiß, dass eh alles abgenickt wird... Also egal was kommt oder (nicht) passiert- die Mitglieder aus SH werden ihm die Treue halten. Das zeigt ja die Erfahrung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nur eine Bitte an Dich, Thomas :
> 
> Wenn Du zukünftig solche Posts hier verlinkst, markiere sie doch bitte mit einer kleinen Warnung.
> Im Sinne von : Bitte beim Anklicken des Links keinen Schluck Kaffee mehr im Mund haben, oder so ähnlich.


Einfach grundsätzlich davon ausgehen bei LV wie dem aus SH........


----------

